# Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und Raubkopierer im Detail



## Administrator (30. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,693805


----------



## visitorXIII (30. August 2009)

Lesetipp:
http://www.no-copy.org/kapitelinhalt.html


----------



## Spoon84 (30. August 2009)

Sehr interessant, das ganze. Wäre schön wenn öfters diese Art von Berichten auf der Seite erscheinen würde.
Für einen etwas ausschweifenderen (und häufigeren) Blick auf das weite Feld der Spieleindustrie wären sicher auch andere Leser von pcgames.de dankbar.
Also bitte mehr davon. Danke!


----------



## Hurrican (30. August 2009)

Das mit den Raubkopien ist so eine Sache, Persönlich handhabe ich es so das ich mir wenn es keine Demo gibt die Vollversion ziehe und probiere. Wenn sie mir dann gefällt kauf ichs mir original. Ist schon so wie im Artikel geschrieben. Man kauft die Katze im Sack und kann sie nicht mal zurück geben. Ich hab meinen Bestand an Kopien drastisch reduziert da ich nur noch das spiele was mich interessiert und nicht alles was mir vor die Festplatte kommt. Würden die Entwickler mehr demos releasen gäbe es sicher auch weniger kopien.


----------



## XEP-624 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Schön geschrieben, aber was veranlasst euch zu dieser Aussage?



> Würde Arno Nym weniger raubkopieren, gäbe es mehr Demo-Versionen? Wahrscheinlich.


Was würde die Publisher dazu bewegen eine Demo zu bringen? Mehr Geld in der Kasse durch mehr Käufer? Die Vollversion mal eben "abzuschneiden" dürfte doch wohl kaum kosten verursachen im Verhältnis zur gesamten Produktion oder?


----------



## Tieber (30. August 2009)

Zum Gebrauchkauf: Ich versteh nicht warum alle immer so dafür sind, sicher man kriegt dafür, für 20€ ein Spiel das 40€ kostet. Aber die Entwickler/Publisher sehen davon keinen einzigen c. Da könnte man es genau so downloaden und es würde keinen Unterschied machen. Ich will nicht sagen das man alles downloaden soll, sonder das wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt, aber man nicht so viel dafür zahlen will man halt warten soll bis es billiger ist.


----------



## chris110488 (30. August 2009)

Eins vorweg: Ich kaufe alle meine Spiele legal.

Die "Raubkopierer" (alleine das Wort ist Schwachsinn) die ich kenne, beschaffen sich die Kopie aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Warum für etwas bezahlen, was man auch kostenlos haben kann? Ganz einfach. Da ist es auch völlig egal, was evtl. noch in der Spiele-Packung beiligt, ob man das Spiel registrieren müsste usw. Ich finde diesen Gedankengang auch nachvollziehbar, warum sollte man schließlich ein "Geschenk" ablehen? Ich denke aber auch, dass sich diese Leute von etwa 20 Illegalen Versionen im Jahr, höchstens 2 oder 3 legal kaufen würden, gäbe es die Möglichkeit einer "Raubkopie" nicht.

Ich denke nicht, dass sich in absehbarer Zeit etwas an diesem "Raubkopierer-Problem" ändern wird, solange die Publisher nicht dazu übergehen, Spiele kostenlos anzubieten (Battlefield Heroes, Battleforge), was ich (leider) für die einzige Möglichkeit halte, die Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Chinis (30. August 2009)

ja das ist doch klar es liegt an der Preis Die Sims 3 z.B kostet in Deutschland so um 54.99€ in Amerika so um 39.99$ das ist doch voll unfähr
das ist doch riesen unterschied. Klar das einer greift zum Illegalen download oder zum Schwarzmarkt.
Wenn Spiele hätten beim raus kommen so rund 
25€ gekostet das wäre doch ganz anderes Gespräch. Also ich warte nur auf Diablo 3 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 das heisst für mich ich soll etwa 100€ vorbereiten. Deswegen feine Herren sollten lieber an den Preisen was machen dann werden Raubkopierer ne Problem von Gestern.


----------



## kennydiez (30. August 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Leuten aus, die kein Geld haben? Kinder aus ärmeren Familien, Hartz4-Empfänger etc. ? Ist es vertretbar diese Leute mit völlig überzogenen "Abmahngebühren" von 5000€ zu bestrafen? ich finds nicht richtig. Es sollte eine Art Kulturgesetz geben, dass es diesen Leuten ermöglicht eine gewisse Anzahl Raubkopien zu besitzen.


----------



## Pit0786 (30. August 2009)

Der Artikel ist recht interessant, nur das die Aussage : "Würde Arno Nym weniger raubkopieren, gäbe es mehr Demo-Versionen? Wahrscheinlich. "

Für mich ebenfalls murks ist. Wie XEP-624 schrieb, würde es den Publishern sicherlich nicht das Finanzielle genick brechen, sollten sie sich dazu entscheiden eine Demo(Testversion) herraus zugeben.

Ich selbst zähle mich zu den "Testern" die gerne vorab wissen wollen, wieviele Katzen den überhaupt im Sack sind.
Die einzigsten ausnahmen machte ich bisher bei, Mass Effect, L4D, CSS, und dummerweise auch bei GTA4 und Mercenaris 2. Jedesmal wenn ich auf die beiden zuletzt genannten Spiele schaue, ärgert es mich diese (ohne vorher getestet) gekauft zuhaben.
ME hab ich gekauft wegen den Trailern und den ganzen Vorschau berichten    CSS weil ich damals scho CS gespielt habe, und L4D weil diese Zombie hetz im Koop mich faszinierte   

Ach Age of Conan kann ich auch dazu zählen    AoC macht eigentlich richtig spass, gerade wenn man als Gruppe in ein Dungeon läuft und irgendwas (mal wieder) schief geht.

Was mich noch an diesem Artikel stört, ist das ihr den Mehrwert des Spieles und den Wiederverkauf / Tausch getrennt habt.
Ein Mehrwert entsteht doch erst dann wenn Mr.X es weiter verkaufen kann. Darum auch die Mehrwertsteuer. Und da es kein Lebensmittel ist und somit auf Unbeschränkte Zeit weiter zuverkaufen möglich ist, bzw sein sollte, bezahlt man 19% Mwst.. Also mir erschliesst sich nicht der Sinn, der sich dahinter verbirgt.

Mfg ein Pit

Nachtrag: 
@Tieber: Hast dudich schonmal gefragt, warum eine Downloadbare Version eines Spiels genauso viel kostet wie eine Verpackte Version? Nein?
Hm, ich schon. Und ich erkenne nur eine geringe Gewinn Maximierung. Gering deshalb, weil die Server und die Bandbreite, sowie die Wartung der selbigen auch was kosten. Das diese Kosten aber genauso hoch sein sollen, wie die Produktion von CD/DVD/BluRay und deren Verpackung, kann ich nicht glauben.
Im schlimmsten Falle kannst du die gedownloadete Version nur 3 mal installieren und den Key ebenfalls nur 3 mal benutzen. Genau das Problem habe ich nähmlich mit Thief3 -.- 

@Kennydiez undChinis:
Wenn tatsächlich kein Geld da sein sollte für Spiele und Co. müsste man drauf verzichten, oder? Ich nehme mir ja auch nicht ein Auto vom Hof des Händlers mit nur weil ich es möchte aber nicht Bezahlen kann.
(Ich selbst brauch kein Auto. Entweder ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad oder lass mich fahren :p )
Wobei der ansatz an einem Kulturgesetz garnicht so verkehrt scheint. Man sollte dann aber doch lieber auf das Original zurückgreifen und eine Rabatmarke dafür hergeben, anstatt die Raubkopie weiterhin zubenutzen.

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Snikrot (30. August 2009)

kennydiez schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Leuten aus, die kein Geld haben? Kinder aus ärmeren Familien, Hartz4-Empfänger etc. ? Ist es vertretbar diese Leute mit völlig überzogenen "Abmahngebühren" von 5000€ zu bestrafen? ich finds nicht richtig. Es sollte eine Art Kulturgesetz geben, dass es diesen Leuten ermöglicht eine gewisse Anzahl Raubkopien zu besitzen.


Genau, die dann aber merkwürdiger weise einen PC haben, wo man solche Spiele mit spielen kann.


----------



## Brokensword (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass es mit den Raubkopien wirklich so schlimm ist, bzw. schlimmer wird
ich glaub einfach, dass durch die immer schlechter werdende Qualität von Spielen, die Leute viele Titel nicht kaufen und ihre Zeit lieber mit kostenlosen oder kostenpflichtigen Mmorpgs verbringen, oder alte Klassiker wie Diablo2 über Battle.net spielen
so wie in meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis, wo ziemlich viele "nur" Wow spielen oder solche free Games wie QuakeLive und Battlefield Heroes
ich selber zb, Spiel lieber FEAR 1 im MP als den zweiten Teil, weil der zweite FEAR Teil einfach der Beweis dafür ist, dass die Spielequalität einfach sinkt ( überhaupt frage ich mich, wie man es schafft einen Nachfolger zu machen, der sowohl graphisch wie auch spielerisch schlechter ist wie der erste Teil)

das mit den Demos ist auch richtig, keiner will die Katze im Sack kaufen, aber heutzutage gibts doch schon genügend Informationsquellen (Videos, Testberichte) um sich ein Bild von dem Produkt zu machen
ein Tipp von mir: Fragt einfach eure Kumpels und zwar am Kauftag des Spiels und dann nochmal ein paar Tage später. Bei Assassines Creed zb, waren alle total gehypt, als ich die am Kauftag gefragt habe, wie das Spiel denn so ist...........nach 2 -4 Tagen fragte ich nochmal und die Antwort war bei allen gleich:




> "Was Assassins Creed?! Ist Müll, spiels nicht mehr."


und so wars dann ja auch, denn nach ein paar Spielstunden bietet AC nicht mehr Abwechslung wie Sokoban oder Pacman 

durch solche Geschichten wie AC und FEAR 2, kauf ich fast nix mehr, vllt sogar garnix mehr (außer Titeln wo ich mir natürlich sicher bin, dass diese mir Spaß machen werden), auf diese Weise verliert die Industrie Kunden, hat Gewinnverlust und muss des ja auf irgendwem schieben
tja aber Menschen haben so die Eigenschaft, dass sie die Schuld immer auf andere lenken, anstatt zu merken, dass sie selbt für ihr Versagen verantwortlich sind

also dann man sieht sich auf den guten alten TF2 Servern XD


----------



## m3cti (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Grund, der im Artikel gar nicht angesprochen wurde, und vielleicht einigen auch etwas weit hergeholt erscheint, ist der Gruppenzwang. Ein verbreitetes Vorurteil gegenüber Computerspielen ist, dass man dadurch sozial vereinsamen würde. In Einzelfällen mag das stimmen, aber auf das Groß der Spieler wird wohl eher das Gegenteil zutreffen. Man trifft sich, spielt gemeinsam oder gegeneinander, unterhält sich über Strategien usw. Es entsteht eine Gruppe mit ähnlichen Interessen. Bekommt jetzt einer von Ihnen etwas neues in die Hände, führt das dazu, dass andere dieses ebenfalls ausprobieren möchten - bewusst oder unbewusst. Nur leider haben die meisten v.a. im jugendlichen Alter oder in der Ausbildung einfach nicht das Geld, jedes Game auch sofort legal zu erwerben. Das Kopieren war und ist daher auch ein Mittel, um nicht außen vor zu bleiben oder sich ausgeschlossen fühlen zu müssen. 

Je älter der Spieler wird, je mehr sein Leben andere Prioritäten gewinnt, desto weniger wird er sich dem Gruppenzwang unterwerfen und das "Raubkopieren" irgendwann einstellen. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Vor 10 Jahren ca. habe ich meine letzte Kopie gezogen und seit dem die 2-3 Spiele im Jahr, für die ich überhaupt noch Zeit habe, gekauft. Da ich selten etwas gleich nach dem Release spielen muss, bleibt mir genug Zeit, mich über Qualität, Technik etc. im Internet zu informieren und meine Entscheidung davon abhängig zu machen. In der Hinsicht haben Spieletest wie eben hier bei PC Games für mich heute sogar einen größeren Stellenwert als früher, als quasi der Freundeskreis vorgab, was man sich "besorgen" musste und was nicht.

Die soziale Komponente sollte meiner Ansicht nach nicht unterschätzt werden. Mitreden zu können ist in unserer Gesellschaft ein wichtiges Element. Man fühlt sich zugehörig, hat gewissen Einfluss und wird auch selbstbewusster. "Raubkopien" helfen dabei in gewisser Weise mit, soziale Grenzen zu überwinden, so illegal sie auch sind.


----------



## Calyptratus (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Interessant finde ich  in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass die Spieleindustrie  - trotz Raubkopien! - von einer kleinen Nischenbranche zur Wachstumsbranche mit Milliardenumsätzen geworden ist. 
Meine Theorie dazu ist ja, dass dieser Aufstieg unter anderem durch die Massenhafte Verbreitung von Raubkopien ermöglicht wurde, da hierdurch die enorme Popularität des Spielens am Computer gefördert wurde. Viele Spieler (wenn auch nicht alle), die als Jugendliche mit Raubkopien angefangen haben, tragen nun als erwachsene Berufstätige zum Umsatz bei, indem sie jetzt die Spiele kaufen anstatt sie zu "saugen".


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. August 2009)

kennydiez schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Leuten aus, die kein Geld haben? Kinder aus ärmeren Familien, Hartz4-Empfänger etc. ? Ist es vertretbar diese Leute mit völlig überzogenen "Abmahngebühren" von 5000€ zu bestrafen?


Sicher nicht. Der niedrige gesellschaftliche Stand darf aber auch kein Freifahrtschein für illegale Aktivitäten im Internet sein.



kennydiez schrieb:


> ich finds nicht richtig. Es sollte eine Art Kulturgesetz geben, dass es diesen Leuten ermöglicht eine gewisse Anzahl Raubkopien zu besitzen.


Das wäre ein Epic Fail.  

Durch die Duldung des Gebrauchs von Raubkopien vermittelt man sicherlich die vollkommen falschen Werte. Wohin soll das noch führen? Wie weit soll diese "Kulturflatrate" gehen?


----------



## john1231 (30. August 2009)

Puh, da habt ihr euch aber kein leichtes Thema ausgesucht.. 
habe 2 tolle Artikel zu dem Thema, wobei der erste sich ausführlicher mit der Materie beschäftigt und mMn viel besser ist als diese Ansammlung an Posts:
http://insomnia.ac/commentary/pc_game_piracy/

und noch zum Thema warum keine japanischen Conoslengames am PC:

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2009/aug/21/capcoms-svensson-explains-japanese-pc-game-business/

tja also dem ersten Artikel nach ist die Gameindustrie anscheinend ziemlich allein an dem ganzen Fiasko schuld.. PS.: keine Sorge PC gaming wirds noch lange geben, mit oder ohne Raubkopien.. Was mir eher Sorge bereitet ist dass Grundrechte der Menschen sowie Privatsphäre von der Industrie (Musik, Video und SW) zur Gewinnmaximierung mit Füssen getretten werden und unsere dummen Politiker (Europaweit) den blöden Lobbiesten in den PIEP kriechen und Rechte für die Generationen gekämpft haben einfach abtretten und das schlimmste daran ist dass es keinen Menschen stört! keiner geht dagegen was tun (ich inkl.) ..
Wir verlieren jeden Tag ein bisschen Demokratie
und merken es erst wenn es zu spät ist, da wir ja dann keine Rechte mehr haben!
In meinen Augen ist hier das größte Problem mit den Raubmordvergewaltigerterroristenkopierern, bzw. viel eher mit deren Bekämpfern:
.. Nicht der Wirtschaftliche Schaden der entsteht sondern der Gesellschaftliche an unseren Rechten.. Leute wir sollten etwas tun und uns nicht einfach unsere Rechte unter irgendwelchen idiotischen Vorwänden wegnehmen lassen, bevor es zu Spät ist und George Orwell Recht behält!


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> 
> 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich
> 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie
> ...


Falsch. Diese Gründe geben Raubkopierer an, um ihr Verhalten zu rechtfertigen. Der wirkliche Grund, wieso sie es tun, ist ganz simpel: Es kostet nix.


----------



## Theojin (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich halte mangelhafte Software für den größten Grund. Ich brauche nur mich selber anschauen.

Bis ich angefangen habe mit MMORPGS ( ja, mit dem ekligen WoW ) habe ich im Jahr 7-8 Vollpreisspiele gekauft.
Nachdem im MMOPRGs spiele, brauche ich natürlich weniger Spiele nebenbei.
Dann kam Gothic3, das kam auch grad in der Phase, als ich sowieso Langeweile bei WoW empfand.

Durch diese riesengroße Kundenverarschung Gothic3 habe ich mein komplettes Verhalten gegenüber Vollpreisspielen geändert. Sicher, früher hatten Spiele auch Fehler, aber diese waren meist vorher bekannt.

Aber bei Gothic3 stand quasi nirgendwo in der Presse etwas davon. Auch, oder speziell so "unabhängige" Magazine wie das hier haben den Part, das Gothic3 der größte Rotz ist, der jemals auf DVD gebrannt wurde, vor Release nie wirklich erwähnt. Aber man beißt ja nicht in die Hand, die einen füttert.

Seit dieser Zeit jedenfalls habe ich mir nur noch 4 Spiele gekauft, und das waren allesamt andere MMORPGs. Vor Gothic3 habe ich durchaus noch andere Spiele gekauft. Seitdem nicht mehr, auch wenn ich dadurch etliche Perlen verpaßt habe.
Dann leihe ich mir ein Spiel von Bekannten aus installiere es und gut ist. Sowas wie Call Of Duty, sowas kaufe ich doch nicht, auch wenn diese eine vergleichsweise hohe Qualität hat. Der Onlinemodus kratzt mich nicht mehr, und für den Offlinepart reichen mir 2-3 Nachmittage aus, um den mal durchzuspielen. Dann geb ich die DVD wieder an meine Bekannten zurück und gut ist.
Spiele wie Crysis usw. ist genau dasselbe. Für so ein paar Stunden Singleplayer zahle ich keine 50€ mehr.
Irgendein Bekannter hat das Spiel immer rumliegen.

Außerdem gibt es mittlerweile genug Spiele, die wirklich erst beim Kunden reifen. Stichwort ARMA2, aber das scheint ja bei Ostblockspielen so üblich zu sein. Stalker, Witcher, Arma, das waren immer Bugfestivals, die im Grunde erst nach einigen Patches gut waren ( ok, Witcher ist nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen ).

Man verändert halt im Laufe der Zeit seine Interessen, was Spiele angeht.

Das es viele Raubkopierer gibt, liegt meiner Meinung nach irgendwo zwischen meinen ganzen Ausführungen. Verarschte Kunden, mangelhafte Software, scheinheilige Medien, das alles nährt nicht gerade das Vertrauen der Kunden und die Bereitschaft 50€ zu zahlen sinkt.

Ich habe mir früher Gothic2+DNDR sogar zweimal gekauft, weil ich damals mein erstes Gothic2 verliehen hatte, und nie wieder bekommen habe. Mittlerweile muß man ja leider überlegen, ob ein Spiel überhaupt einmal den vollen Preis wert ist.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. August 2009)

Pit0786 schrieb:


> Für mich ebenfalls murks ist. Wie XEP-624 schrieb, würde es den Publishern sicherlich nicht das Finanzielle genick brechen, sollten sie sich dazu entscheiden eine Demo(Testversion) herraus zugeben.


Selbst eine Demo kann sich derart von der letztendlichen Vollversion unterscheiden, dass sie eben doch keine Versicherung für Spielspass ist.
Dir kann die Demo gefallen, aber das Vollpreisspiel noch lange nicht.
Das kommt aber auch auf das Spiel drauf an: Wenn eine Demo vollgepackt ist mit den besten und abwechslungsreichsten drei Missionen des Vollpreisspiels und sich nach dem Kauf Ernüchterung darüber breit macht, dass die restlichen Missionen die Langeweile in Person sind, dann fühlt man sich irgendwo auch verarscht ^^.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Theojin schrieb:


> Durch diese riesengroße Kundenverarschung Gothic3 habe ich mein komplettes Verhalten gegenüber Vollpreisspielen geändert. Sicher, früher hatten Spiele auch Fehler, aber diese waren meist vorher bekannt.


Aber nicht jedes Spiel, das heutzutage rauskommt ist ähnlich verbuggt wie Gothic 3. Es ist für mich auch schwerlich nachvollziehbar, dass man wegen der Erfahrungen mit G3 keine Spiele mehr kauft - für mich persönlich wäre es eine Lektion gewesen, sodass ich Spiel nicht mehr blind zum Release kaufe, mehr nicht.


----------



## Goddess (30. August 2009)

Die meisten Argumente für den Download von Spielen sind Placebo. Sie sollen einfach das eigene Gewissen beruhigen. Wer etwas herunterlädt ohne dafür bezahlen, tut ja schließlich nichts böses, es tun ja alle. Die bisherigen Argumente halten einer genaueren Betrachtung auch nicht stand. Das folgende Beispiel tut es mit Sicherheit nicht. 

"...Ich lade mir die Spiele herunter, da es keine Demos gibt. Ich möchte mir nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen...".[/i] Demos spiegeln nur äußerst selten die Qualität einer Vollversion wieder. In einer Demo werden niemals die Bugs zu finden sein die eine Vollversion beinhalten könnte. 

Auch alle anderen Gründe, die für Kopien aus dem Internet sprechen, haben wenig mehr als Alibi Charakter an sich. Bei der ganzen Diskussion vermisse ich die Ehrlichkeit von beiden Seiten. Der Spieleindustrie ist es ein gutes Argument, um Online-Zwang, Plattformabhängigkeit, zahlreiche Anmeldevorgänge, und Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu rechtfertigen. Die Kopierer nehmen es hin, warten bis das Spiel geknackt ist, und laden es sich herunter.

Warum traut sich keiner der beiden Seiten zuzugeben, ja, ich lade mir Kopien aus dem Internet herunter, nein, dafür gibt es keine Rechtfertigung. Umgemünzt auf die Hersteller der Spiele, ja, wir schützen unsere Produkte, wir benutzen DRM Maßnahmen, um den Second-Hand Verkauf auszuschließen, und unsere Plattform zu etablieren, nein, es ginge auch anders, aber wir wollen nicht. 

Den ehrlichen[/i] Kopierer gibt es jedenfalls ebensowenig, wie den ehrlichen Publisher, der sich getraut zu sagen wie es ist. Hinter einer Spieleproduktion steht viel Geld, hinter der Kopierschutzindustrie ebenso. Gäbe es keine Kopierer mehr, würde auch der Einsatz von Kopierschutz nicht verschwinden. Dann würden eben andere Argumente präsentiert, warum denn Plattformzwang, Onlinezwang und Zwangsregistrierung wichtig wäre. Keine der beiden Seiten ist ehrlich. 

Gründe lassen sich auf beiden Seiten ganz einfach konstruieren warum so gehandelt wird wie es geschieht. Dazu Bedarf es nicht viel, ehrlich zu sein jedoch schon. Daher sind solche Themen zwar interessant, ändern werden sie am eigentlichen Problem aber nichts. Die eine wie auch die andere Seite wird nicht von ihrem Tun abrücken. Finden wir uns einfach damit ab.


----------



## chris110488 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> >
> > 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich
> > 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie
> ...


   Genau so ist es!


----------



## john1231 (30. August 2009)

@godess
Sehr gutes Posting! und das ironische daran ist dass beide Parteien von einander abhängig sind wie die Erde von der Sonne   
Denoch geht die viel größere Gefahr für mich von den Copyrighthaltern aus, da diese versuchen uns Grundrechte zu nehmen und in meinen Augen demokratiegefährdent agieren, währen die andere Partei nur wirtschaftlichen Schaden (wenn überhaupt..) verursacht..


----------



## Goddess (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> >
> > 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich
> > 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie
> ...


Danke, das du diese Liste noch einmal kopiert hast, Punkt 5 habe ich gänzlich überlesen. Das ist wohl das schlechteste Argument seit langer Zeit, um Kopien aus dem Internet rechtzufertigen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Goddess schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das schlechteste Argument seit langer Zeit, um Kopien aus dem Internet rechtzufertigen.


Gibt es etwa "gute" Argumente, sich Kopien aus dem Internet zu besorgen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



chris110488 schrieb:


> HLP-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> ...


 Der Ansicht bin ich auch. Es kostet halt wirklich nichts und die Chancen erwischt zu werden sind verschwindend gering. 

Solange DIESE beiden Punkte nicht geändert werden, wird man auch die Problematik nicht in den Griff bekommen. Ihr könnt Kopierern Demos hinterherwerfen (so wie es damals um 2000 - 2003 noch war), die Preise senken, Kopierschutzsysteme killen und den Wiederverkauf vereinfachen. Bringen wird das alles nichts. Ein kostenloses und schwarz beschafftes Spiel ist immer billiger als der attraktivste Ladenpreis.

Man muss die Ideologie der Kopierer knacken (moralisch durch Erziehung und gesetzlich durch entsprechende Strafen), und denen nicht entgegen kommen, oder gar Verständnis zeigen. Möglicherweise kann man mit Zugeständnissen einige Kopierer überzeugen, aber das Gros wird imho munter weitermachen - als ob die sich um Packungen, offiziellen Patchsupport oder Vertriebsplattformen scheren. Die wollen die Spieldaten. Sie erhalten die Spieldaten. Lau und idiotensicher. So einfach ist das.

Auf die Themenkomplexe „Kulturflatrate“ und „auch Hartz4-Empfänger möchten spielen“ gehe ich mal lieber nicht ein. Das geht mir wieder zu sehr in Richtung „wir relativieren die Problematik so stark, bis die Problematik schlicht nicht mehr existent ist – es geht ja schließlich nur um Raubkopien (es entsteht ja kein Schaden, bla), und nicht um vorsätzliche Handlungen gegen das Urheberrecht“. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Goddess (30. August 2009)

john1231 schrieb:


> @godess
> Sehr gutes Posting! und das ironische daran ist dass beide Parteien von einander abhängig sind wie die Erde von der Sonne
> Denoch geht die viel größere Gefahr für mich von den Copyrighthaltern aus, da diese versuchen uns Grundrechte zu nehmen und in meinen Augen demokratiegefährdent agieren, währen die andere Partei nur wirtschaftlichen Schaden (wenn überhaupt..) verursacht..


Danke für die Blumen.  

Von den Copyrighthaltern sehe ich keine Gefahr ausgehen. Sie alle, egal ob Kinofilm, DVD, Pay-TV, TV Produzenten, Softwarehersteller oder Autoren, sind erst einmal von ihren Kunden abhängig. Die Macht liegt bei mir, indem ich bestimme, wer mein Geld bekommt. Ich nehme auch mein Recht auf Wandlung wahr, und tausche Produkte die nicht funktionieren um. Auch nehme ich mir das Recht, nur von dem oder den Produzenten zu kaufen, mit denen ich in der Vergangenheit gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen machen konnte. Auch kann mich Niemand dazu zwingen, mich irgendwo zu registrieren, oder Einschränkungen Inkauf zu nehmen, nur um ein Spiel spielen zu können. Ebenso kann mich niemand zum Kauf bestimmter Produkte zwingen, von denen mir bekannt ist, das sie mit hartem Kopierschutz oder DRM verseucht sind. Wenn überhaupt wäre das allerletzte Problem dass mich tangieren würde die Kopierer. Sie sind mir vollkommen egal. Sie nehmen mir nichts weg, sie schmälern nicht mein Erlebnis beim Spielen und sie klauen mir auch nicht meine Verpackungen aus dem Regal. Es ist allein meine Entscheidung. 

Die Macht liegt in den Händen der Konsumenten, sie müssen sie nur wahrnehmen.


----------



## Aithir (30. August 2009)

DIe "Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens" ist wohl oder übel der wichtigste Grund. Die Raubkopierer fühlen sich unantastbar und dieses Gefühl verbreitet sich, daher ist es ja so ein Massenphänomen. Daß das sich Raubkopieren zu besorgen auch recht einfach ist, macht es selbst für Leute interessant und machbar, die sonst Stunden nach der beliebigen Taste suchen.

Ladendiebstahl bedeutet auch, daß man seine Beute umsonst bekommt, aber das Risiko erwischt zu werden, hält die meisten Leute davon ab und es fängt auch keiner das Klauen an. Es läßt sich auch kaum einer beim Friseur die Haare schneiden und rennt dann weg, um nicht zahlen zu müssen. Diebstahl im Internet hält niemand für ein Risiko und niemand sieht dabei die geringste Gefahr, die einem im echten Leben vor so mancher Dummheit bewahrt. 

Daß beim Raubkopieren auch die Angst vor sozialer Ächtung fehlt, die beim Laden-diebstahl auf jeden Fall folgt, spielt auch eine Rolle, wobei ein erwischter Raubkopierer ja am Ende noch als Held gefeiert oder als armes Opfer betrauert wird. 

Wer Raubkopien eindämmen will, muß im großen Stil zeigen, daß Raubkopierer weder anonym bleiben, noch ungestraft davon kommen. 

Unspielbare Spiele und das Fehlen einer Demo berechtigt niemanden das Klauen anzufangen, einfach die Finger vom Spiel zu lassen ist schon Protest genug.


----------



## DeadBody666 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte doch auch die Film- und Musikindustrie das Problem das zuviele Leute sich die Filme oder Musik gezogen oder gebrannt gekauft haben.
die Film- u. Musikindustrie hat daraus gelernt und z.B. zwei verschiedene "Versionen" vonn Film oder Album XY verkauft!
Version 1: Viele Extras, Boni, Booklet und Making offs, tolle Hülle etc. (Finding Nemo z.B. mit Minigame)
Version 2: Schnöde Papphülle und auf der Silberscheibe nur der Film/Musik ohne Extras (Booklet)
Somit konnte man Version zwei fürn paar Euros weniger kaufen bzw. verkaufen.

Wäre sowas nicht auch mit PC od. Konsolengames möglich? Ist ja nur sone fixe Idee!


----------



## Blue_Ace (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren hatte doch auch die Film- und Musikindustrie das Problem das zuviele Leute sich die Filme oder Musik gezogen oder gebrannt gekauft haben.
> die Film- u. Musikindustrie hat daraus gelernt und z.B. zwei verschiedene "Versionen" vonn Film oder Album XY verkauft!
> Version 1: Viele Extras, Boni, Booklet und Making offs, tolle Hülle etc. (Finding Nemo z.B. mit Minigame)
> Version 2: Schnöde Papphülle und auf der Silberscheibe nur der Film/Musik ohne Extras (Booklet)
> ...


Gibts doch schon seit einiger Zeit bei großen PC und Konsolenspielen. Bei Halo 3 gabs z.B. drei Versionen: die Normale, eine mit zusätzlichen Extras auf DVD und die Legendary Edition mit Helm vom Master Chief. Anno 1404 gab es auch 2 Versionen, bei CoD 6 wird es auch mehrere geben.


----------



## Goddess (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Goddess schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist wohl das schlechteste Argument seit langer Zeit, um Kopien aus dem Internet rechtzufertigen.
> ...


Ja, es gibt auch _gute_ Argumente, die das Kopieren rechtfertigen *könnten.* Allerdings haben _gute_ wie auch _schlechte_ Argumente immer denselben Haken. 

_"...Ich lade mir die Spiele deshalb aus dem Internet herunter, weil sie in meinem Land nicht vertrieben werden...". _Das sieht, oberflächlich betrachtet, nach einem wirklich sehr guten Grund aus. Allerdings gibt es auf dieser Welt kaum mehr ein Land, in das Spiele nicht exportiert würden. Wenn es auf offiziellem Weg nicht möglich ist, so gibt es immernoch die Möglichkeit, sie sich privat mitbringen zu lassen.

Ein weiteres, eigentlich sehr gutes Argument, ist das folgende. _"...Meine CD oder DVD ist vor kurzem kaputt gegangen..."._ Es böte sich hier an, mit dem Publisher Verbindung aufzunehmen, und um einen Austausch zu bitten. Oder sich eine Kopie von einem Second-Hand Laden zu besorgen. Wenn es sich schon um ein etwas älteres Spiel handelt. Allerdings ist das Internet näher, und vor allem billiger, als sich mit Support-Mitarbeitern und Versandkosten zu belasten. Deshalb ist dann auch das Argument schnell bei der Hand _"...Aber ich habe ja das Recht dazu, mir einen Ersatz herunter zu laden. Ich habe schließlich schon einmal für das Spiel bezahlt..."._

Es ist also egal, ob die Argument gut oder schlecht sind, sie rechtfertigen nichts.


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. August 2009)

Aithir schrieb:


> DIe "Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens" ist wohl oder übel der wichtigste Grund.


Und genau diese Bagatellisierung findet ja auch in diesem Artikel wieder statt! Statt die wahren Gründe (der, wie gesagt, in Wahrheit nur ein einziger ist, nämlich ein preislichr) zu beleuchten, wiederholt man die Scheinargumente und Rechtfertigungen der Raubkopierer und gibt diesen sogar noch mediale Präsenz.


----------



## Dragonmind (30. August 2009)

Zum Thema "Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens ":
Viele Kopien entstehen in Ländern die sich westlicher Rechtsgebung entziehen (Russland, China etc.). Zum Beispiel in China gibt es mehr Läden mit Kopien als welche mit Orginalen. Und da das Internet keine Grenzen hat wird man das Problem nicht so einfach eindämmen können.
Aber drehen wir den Spiess mal um und fragen uns warum eigentlich die Vertreiber von digitalen Medien sich meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls in einer Grauzone befinden: Ungenügende Gewährleistung für das Produkt, kein Support für gebrauchte Versionen, rechtlich bedenkliche EULAs etc. Das Problem ist einfach das vor dem Gesetz Daten nicht als Gegenstand gesehen werden. Und Raubkopierer sowie Publisher nutzen dies voll aus. Einfach Digitale Medien als Gegenstand deklarieren vor dem Gesetz, dann wären Raubkopien Diebstahl und der Hersteller hätte volle Gewährleitungpflicht. Spiel hat viele Bugs -> Geld zurück!


----------



## madace77 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Na ja, ich finde nicht gerade dass die Spieleindustrie sich da besonders kundenfreundlich präsentiert was die Preisgestaltung angeht. Auch in Bezug auf den Vergleich mit der Musik- und Filmindustrie, die ja in letzter Zeit doch ein wenig gelernt hat.

Wenn ich bei DVDs z.B. die Wahl habe zwischen einer NUR-Film-Version für 9.- oder 9,99.- EURO  und einer Super-duper-Special-Edition mit 2 oder mehreren DVDs für 17-25.EURO, dann ist das für mich eine echte Wahlmöglichkeit. (Ich kaufe z.B. seit Jahren keinen NEUEN Film der mehr als 9,99.- kostet.)

Wenn aber ein neues Spiel in Varianten für 40+ EUR und 55.- EURO angeboten wird, dann habe ich auch bei 40.- nicht das Gefühl ich würde ein Schnäppchen machen. Da warte ich doch lieber noch 1-2 Jahre und kaufe es dann für 10-20 EURO.

Mein Fazit ist: die Spiele sind zu teuer - aber es gibt immer noch genügend Leute, die sich Spiele zum Vollpreis leisten können und dies auch tun. Viele können UND WOLLEN dies aber nicht - und die meisten dieser kopieren dann halt. Ich zweifle sehr stark an, dass die Industrie nur einen Cent mehr verdienen würde, wenn sie JEDEN Kopierer erwischen und bestrafen würden. Diese Menschen würden auch in Zukunft bei DIESEN Preisen die Produkte nicht kaufen.

PS: Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie viele die geplante und wahrscheinlich auch durchgeführte Preiserhöhung bei Acitivion/Blizzard mitgehen werden. Ich schätze mal nicht wenige...und das lässt mich dann doch wieder an der Intelleigenz des Konsumenten an sich zweifeln.
Nun ja, jedem das Produkt und die Preise die er verdient.


----------



## Gograshok (30. August 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Aithir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DIe "Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens" ist wohl oder übel der wichtigste Grund.
> ...


Stimme dir da zu. Die hier im Artikel genannten Gründe sind evtl Gründe ein Original nicht zu kaufen, aber nicht um eine Raubkopie zu ziehen.


----------



## DeadBody666 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Solange es die Möglichkeit und die Materialien zum runtersaugen und brennen gibt solange wird es Leute geben die es machen.
Ich kann mir ganz easy nen P2P Client ziehen. Ich kann im Laden Rohlinge und nen Burner kaufen. Wenn ich den nicht bekommen würde gibts genügend Toolz mit denen ich n ISO mounten kann!
Es ist wie mit dem Kiffen. Besitz und handel sind verboten klar aber der Konsum ist legal, und ne Bong und Papers bekomme ich an jeder Ecke!!
Logisch das man es nicht verbieten kann Rohlinge und Brenner zuverkaufen aber das wäre doch n (sehr weit hergeholter) Ansatz!


----------



## Xyr0n (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> >
> > 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich
> > 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie
> ...



Es ist nicht immer nur der Preis,auch der Punkt mit "Keine Demo und Testen nicht möglich" ist ein recht wichtiger.Ich kenne genug Leute die sich Spiele ausm Internet ziehen,weil man sie vorher nicht testen kann.Wieso also sollte man sich für 60,-€ ein Spiel kaufen,dies testen um dann zu merken das es doch nicht das ist was einem gefällt?Und will man es dann zurückgeben kriegt man ,zumindest bei uns, oftmal Stress dank der "neuen und genialen" Kopierschutzmethoden.Oder man muss noch was drauflegen da man auf dem Land wohnt und das Spiel von Amazon o.ä. bekommen hat.

So zieht man sich einfach das Spiel,dauert keine 3Tage,kann es testen.Nur ist es jetz bei den Leuten aus meinem Umfeld so,dass diese,sofern ihnen das Spiel gefällt,es sich auch kaufen und die "Kopie" einfach löschen.

Wenn man die "Raupkopien" so benutzt finde ich es nicht schlimm,aber zu behaupten jeder Raupkopierer machte es wegen dem geld,ist einfach  Bullshit.


----------



## n3oka (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ein hochwertiges Computerspiel kostet weit mehr als 40€.
Und von hochwertig kann man kaum sprechen da dies nur wenige Spiele sind.


----------



## HanFred (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HLP-Andy schrieb:
> ...


   einverstanden. ausserdem gibt es aber noch die ungeduldigen, die nicht warten können, bis ein spiel im laden erhältlich ist. denn es gibt immer noch warezreleases vor dem offiziellen releasetermin.
es gab doch mal eine britische (?) studie, wonach die meisten befragten genau dies angegeben haben. es erscheint auch plausibel, neben den zwei von euch erwähnten gründen.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Goddess schrieb:


> HLP-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> ...


   Dabei ist Punkt 5 doch die Möglichkeit ein Spiel zum Release zu spielen, aber letztendlich nicht 50€ dafür zu bezahlen. Da man das Spiel locker für 20-30€ wieder verkaufen kann. So kann selbst ein Fehlkauf leidlich ausgebügelt werden. Man stelle sich mal vor man erwirbt ein Spiel, findet es grauenhaft und zu allem Überfluss kann man es nicht mal weiterverkaufen. Für so was hab ich aus Sicht des Kunden kein Verständnis.


----------



## john1231 (30. August 2009)

Goddess schrieb:


> Von den Copyrighthaltern sehe ich keine Gefahr ausgehen. Sie alle, egal ob Kinofilm, DVD, Pay-TV, TV Produzenten, Softwarehersteller oder Autoren, sind erst einmal von ihren Kunden abhängig....


Da gebe ich dir prinzipiell Recht nur ist das Problem jenes dass die Kunden von ihrer Macht des Boykotts nicht gebrauch machen. Ich bin selber schon so Spiele süchtig dass ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten könnte selbst wenn ich es wollte   
und nun zum Problem .. die Contentindustrie mischt sich in Politik ein und erzwingt Gesetze die uns unsere Grundrechte einschränken. Ich lebe gott sei dank in Österreich und da hat vor kurzem der OGH entschieden dass der Provider sich strafbar machen würde, würde er die Daten seiner Kunden an Rechteverwerter weitergeben! (ja, ich mag dieses Land)

und was meint hr. medewitsch dazu:
Franz Medwenitsch, Geschäftsführer des Verbandes der österreichischen Musikwirtschaft (IFPI Austria)
und bei der LSG zuständig für die Produzentenverrechnung hebt aus dem
OGH-Urteil gegenüber dem WebStandard hervor, dass es den
Mitgliedsstaaten laut Europäischem Gerichtshof freistehe, "die
Speicherung und Verarbeitung von Verkehrsdaten auch für Auskünfte wegen
Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu erlauben, und zwar unabhängig von den
Regelungen der Vorratsdatenspeicherung-Richtlinie. D.h., die
Zweckbestimmung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung-RL auf schwere Strafdaten
steht dem nicht entgegen." Medwenitsch sieht darin eine wesentliche
Aussage in der Urteilsbegründung, die Argumenten widerspreche, die eine
Vorratsdatenspeicherung "nur zur Bekämpfung von Terrorismus und anderen
schweren Straftaten erlauben wollen."

zusammengefast: gleiche Rechte für Filesharer wie Terroristen! .. Hallo!? Gehts noch! also ich seh da echt eine große Gefahr ausgehen, viel, viel größer als jeder Wirtschafliche Schaden der durch down/uploader entstehen könnte.. ich könnte noch 100ete Beispiele bringen wo die Contentindustrie plötzlich anfängt uns unserer Rechte zu beschneiden, lobbing und bestechungen nicht ausgeschlossen.. Also echt und da denk ich mir schon.. ok, jetzt erst recht! Ps.: ich kaufe schon lange keine Musik mehr (die auf riaaradar als RIAA Musik eingestuft wird) - so kann ich wenigstens einen kleinen Beitrag zum erhalt der demokratie leisten..

und wenn die Gameindustrie (die Gott sei dank noch nicht ganz so extrem drauf ist) so weiter macht lad ich echt nur noch Spiele runter (PS.: hab ein großes Regal voller Originale, wenns so weiter geht werden aber nicht mehr viele dazu kommen) - wobeis schon Wurscht ich ob der Virus sich im crack oder im DRM (man denke an Sony) versteckt..
momentan jedoch bin ich noch zu schwach und liebe den Geruch des frisch ausgepackten Handbuchs noch zu sehr um einen echten Boykott durch zu setzen ,)


----------



## Odin333 (30. August 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele der Leute hier, die die Raubkopieen "ankotzen" selber welche haben.
(und womöglich garnichts davon wissen?)


----------



## asiancy (30. August 2009)

man muss sich eigentlich nicht wundern,warum raubkopie so verbreitet ist.Wenn irgendwelche Leute (z.B.Robert Kottick) die Spielerpreise auf überdimensionale Kosten erhöhen,dann ist es umso verlockender,mit einer Raubkopie kostenlos ein Topspiel downzuloaden.Es gibt zwar noch viele Gründe (z.B. die bescheuerte Internetaktivierung usw.)aber dies sollte der Hauptgrund.Aber ich glaube auch seit Veränderung des Kopierschutzes hat man sich reichlich unbeliebt gemacht,das Spiel zu kaufen (GTA 4 zum Beispiel)


----------



## XIII13 (30. August 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Aithir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DIe "Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens" ist wohl oder übel der wichtigste Grund.
> ...


Nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Das würde dann nämlich die Frage aufwerfen, warum sich ein großteil trotzdem noch die Spiele kauft, wo man sie doch umsonst haben könnte. Etwa um den Entwicklern und Publishern zu helfen, von denen man teilweise wie ein vorbestrafter Krimineller behandelt wird? Selbst wenn so eine Denkweise sehr einseitig ist, sind die getroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen meistens genauso unkomfortabel und problematisch wie nutzlos.
Und es hat auch noch nie geholfen, ein offensichtliches Problem totzuschweigen. Ob der Artikel nicht kritisch genug gegen Raubkopien spricht, darüber kann man sich vielleicht streiten, aber ansonsten gut geschrieben und informativ. Weiter so.


----------



## High-Tech (30. August 2009)

Desto teurer ein Siel desto lukrativer ist es sich diese illegal zu ziehen oder von nem Freund zu brennen. Alles was den legalen Käufern in irgendwelcheN hinsichten "einschränkt" sprich Kopierschutz mit Aktivierungen und sonstwas geht nur zum Minus für den Verkäufer.

Der Raubkopierer bekommt:
- Ein kostenloses Spiel
- Keinen Kopierschutz
-> Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Immerhin wenn einem das Spiel nicht zusagt braucht ers nur zu löschen, der Verkäufer hat 50 € in Sand gesteckt

Was die Industrie immer vergisst ist: Jeder raubkopierer ist ein Potenzieller Käufer! Man muss die Leute nur dazu bringen sei es durch spezielle Bonusmaterial, Multiplayer oder sonstigen Dingen das sie es kaufen. Auch der Preis ist entscheidend.


----------



## N-o-x (30. August 2009)

> Oft im Thread gelesen:
> Raubkopierer kopieren nur, weil es kostenlos ist.


Schön verallgemeinert. Soetwas zerstört jede ernstzuehmende Diskussion im Keim.

Ich glaube viele aus der *"Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung"*Fraktion hier sehen das Gesamtkonstrukt nicht.

Klar kopieren die Leute, weil sie das Spiel so umsonst bekommen. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht der Punkt. Wichtig ist die Frage: *Unter welchen Gegebenheiten würden sie eigentlich dafür bezahlen?* Denn nur darauf kommt es an.

Und darauf gibt der Artikel auch Antworten. Ich sehe da nirgendwo eine Bagatellisierung des Problems.

Letztlich kann man Raubkopierer sehr wohl in verschiedene Gruppen mit verschiedenen Beweggründen unterteilen. Die Asis, die grundsätzlich alles klauen, was sich ihnen anbietet, aber auch diejenigen, die unter anderen Gegebenheiten das Spiel gekauft hätten.

Ein Boykott eines verbugten Spiels wäre moralisch vertretbarer als eine Raubkopie, aber wirtschaftlich gesehen spielt es keine Rolle. 
Entscheidend ist, dass es einen Grund gab, warum jemand ein betreffendes Spiel nicht gekauft hat und nicht warum er es nicht spielen sollte.


----------



## TheChicky (30. August 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurem "die Spiele sind zu teuer"!

Tatsache ist doch, dass sich die Preise von PC-Spielen - von einigen wenigen Ausreißern, die es aber früher auch schon gab, abgesehn - im Schnitt seit vielen Jahren so gut wie nicht verändert haben, und das obwohl sich die Herstellungs und Entwicklungskosten ver X-facht haben. Im Gegenteil: Die Budgetversion von Spielen kommt heutzutage viel früher. 

Dieses Gejammer über den Preis ist wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Leute lügen sich hier in die eigene Tasche, sonst nichts. Und dann abends weggehn und sich für 7 Euro pro Cocktail besaufen, dafür reicht dann das Geld schon...


----------



## TripleD (30. August 2009)

High-Tech schrieb:


> Desto teurer ein Siel desto lukrativer ist es sich diese illegal zu ziehen oder von nem Freund zu brennen. Alles was den legalen Käufern in irgendwelcheN hinsichten "einschränkt" sprich Kopierschutz mit Aktivierungen und sonstwas geht nur zum Minus für den Verkäufer.
> 
> Der Raubkopierer bekommt:
> - Ein kostenloses Spiel
> ...


   Diese Pauschalisierung ist ein Griff ins Klo und ich wundere mich immer wieder, was Leute, wie Du, sich bei so Aussagen denken.

Sollen die Spiele 20 Euro kosten?Meinst Du etwa, dass es nichts kostet Spiele zu produzieren und dass die Macher, diese Künstler, es nicht verdienen, Geld zu verdienen?

Ich kenne tausende Leute, die raubkopieren, weil sie einfach Geld dabei sparen. Denen geht es nicht um den Preis. Die würden auch bei 15 Euro raubkopieren.Dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die sich über Kopierschutzmaßnahmen so aufregen und die Publisher anschwärzen, spricht einfach nur für Primitivität!

Ich hasse Raubkopierer und ich hasse es, dass sie daran Schuld sind, dass die Innovation in der Spielebranche leidet! Vielen Dank!! Und ich nehme jeden Kopierschutz dankend an! Je härter, desto besser... 

Ich geb allen Raubkopierern, sprich Dieben, einen Tipp: wenn ihr keine Kohle habt, so wie ich als Student, dann wartet 6 Monate und kauft die Spiele original bei Ebay oder sonstwo. Sind dann viel billiger...*kopfschüttel*


----------



## N-o-x (30. August 2009)

TripleD schrieb:


> Ich hasse Raubkopierer und ich hasse es, dass sie daran Schuld sind, dass die Innovation in der Spielebranche leidet! Vielen Dank!!


Warum sind die daran Schuld? Die Entwicklungskosten für Spiele sind in Regionen gestiegen, für deren Deckung kein Markt vorhanden ist. So einfach ist das.

Das Problem mangelnder Innovationen hast bei Hollywoodblockbustern aus den selben Gründen auch.

Jahrelang wurde überragende Technik als tragendes Verkaufsargument benutzt (Next Gen Konsolen, High End Gaming PC...) und jetzt merkt man, dass einerseits die Konsumenten natürlich an diesen technischen Stand gewöhnt sind, aber andererseits die Spieleentwicklungen kaum noch finanzierbar sind. Tja dumm gelaufen. 

Das Problem besteht btw. auch auf den Konsolen. GTA IV musste sich über 10 Mio. mal verkaufen, damit es kein wirtschaflticher Flop werden würde.

Nintendo ist mit der Wii auch nur so erfolgreich, weil man neue Käuferschichten abseits der NexTGen-Core Gamerschaft erschlossen hat, die noch nicht grafikverwöhnt sind.


----------



## hAnfsAAt (30. August 2009)

TripleD schrieb:


> Diese Pauschalisierung ist ein Griff ins Klo und ich wundere mich immer wieder, was Leute, wie Du, sich bei so Aussagen denken.
> 
> Sollen die Spiele 20 Euro kosten?Meinst Du etwa, dass es nichts kostet Spiele zu produzieren und dass die Macher, diese Künstler, es nicht verdienen, Geld zu verdienen?
> 
> ...


Du nimmst also jeden Kopierschutz dankend an, freust dich über tiefe Eingriffe in dein System wo ein Spiel eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen hat und nimmst willentlich in Kauf das sowas auch dein System sowohl gefährden als auch kaputt machen kann???
Hört sich ja fast wie nen Troll an wie ich finde...

Ich hab mir zu letzt GTA4 und Fifa 09 geholt da ich diese Titel auch im Multiplayer spielen wollte und wurde, wie ich finde, verarscht. Bei GTA4 lief das Spiel erst nach dem ersten Patch bei mir überhaupt und zudem wurde ich gegängelt mir x-Sachen zu installieren nur damit ich es online spielen kann, die gar nicht zum Spiel gehören und nur den *ehrlichen* Kunden aufgezwungen werden. Ist das logisch? Ich finde nein, ich sollte doch als ehrlicher Kunde der gern bereit ist für ein Spiel seiner Wahl Geld auszugeben wenigstens nicht noch verarscht werden (sorry die Wortwahl, aber das ist hier nunmal der Fall) sondern einen Mehrwert erhalten (klar, Online spielen ist ein Mehrwert der für mich ja der Grund zum Kauf war).
Bei Fifa09 war es ähnlich, es lief zwar immerhin von Beginn an ohne Probleme (abgesehen von dem miesen Gamepad Support) aber dafür konnte man es nur 5mal installieren, jetzt werden viele schreien das man doch eh nur eine Installation zum spielen benötigt, aber wenn man nunmal Windows hat, was von Spielen vorraus gesetzt wird, kann es mitunter vorkommen das das System mal seinen Geist aufgibt und man nicht die Chance hat ein Spiel zu deinstallieren und somit den Schlüssel wieder frei zu machen. Da ich numnal auch mit Windows arbeite und öfer was ausprobiere kam das bei mir leider so weit, das irgendwann alle meine Installationen aufgebraucht waren (hört sich schon falsch an, ist ja kein Einwegprodukt!!!) und ich eine teure 0900 Nummer anrufen mußte um diese wieder frei zu schalten.

Und die Gängelung das ich für Installationen einen Rechner mit Internetzugang benötige ist eh mit die größte Schweinerei, was wenn ich mal umziehe oder mein Zugang ausfällt und ich gerad dann das Spiel neu installieren möchte? Dann hab ich als ehrlicher Kunde die Arschkarte, denn mit einer gecrackten Version hab ich das Problem nicht, die kann ich immer installieren und so oft ich möchte!

Ich werde zwar nach wie vor zu originalen greifen da ich nunmal gerne online spiele, es mir aber bei bestimmten Titeln 3mal überlegen und im Zweifelsfrei die Hände davon lassen, bevor ich wieder zu viel Geld für Gängelung bezahle wo ich mir nur mit rum ärgern muss!


----------



## FYYFF (30. August 2009)

So viel hab ich hier schon gelesen. Diverse Rechtfertigungen warum man Schwarzkopien zieht und vorallem viel Blabla warum man moralisch hoch überlegen ist wenn man dies nicht tut. Am besten fand ich noch die Sache mit dem "die Menschen umerziehen und ordentlich bestrafen" (frei zitiert).

Soweit sind wir mittlerweile. Anstatt das mal mit Vernunft agiert wird muß man gleich wieder den bösen unvollkommenen Menschen ändern.   

Dabei ist die Lösung simpel. Leute die schwarzkopieren wollen werden weiter schwarzkopieren. Weils einfach ist. Weils kostenlos ist. Dagegen kommt man nicht an. 
Aber man kann es stark genug reduzieren ohne größere Teile des eigenen Kundestamms zu vergraulen. Denn eine Industrie die etwas verkaufen will, hat IMMER auf den Kunden einzugehen. Nicht der Kunde auf die Industrie.

Also gebt den Leuten einen Mehrwert der 50€ rechtfertigt. Gebt ihnen Bonuszeug fürs ehrlich sein. Ärgert sie nicht mit völlig unsinnigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Gebt ihnen halbwegs fehlerfreie Spiele (nehmt zumindest Bugs raus die nem 3-jährigen nach 5 min. spielen auffallen). Lernt endlich das Story>Grafik und und un. Gebt ihnen kurz gesagt gute Produkte zu guten Preisen. Und die Leute werden es kaufen. Und die Industrie wird Gewinn machen. 

Warum also sich darauf konzentrieren die jugendlichen Schwarzkopierer anzugehen. Die bringen eh kaum Geld weil sie nicht soviel davon haben (oder es versaufen   ). Setzt man die oben genannten Punkte um dann wird die Gruppe die der Industrie sowieso schon am meisten Geld bringt wahrscheinlich richtg viel Geld ausgeben. Gemeint sind die meist im Beruf stehenden, aber schon spielaffinen und durchaus qualitätskritischen 30-40jährigen. Und wenn das passiert können einem die bösen Schwarzkopierer am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.

Das alles entbindet einen natürlich nicht davon sich mit dem grundlegenden Problem zu beschäftigen: Urheberrechte im digitalen Zeitalter und das man da endlich mal eine Lösung finden sollte welche die Industrie nicht massiv gegenüber den Menschen bevorteilt. 
Aber das ist weniger Aufgabe der Spieleindustrie, sondern eher die von Politikern. Also solchen die tatsächlich Volkvertreter sind und nicht bezahlte Lobbyvertreter.


----------



## Raptor (30. August 2009)

N-o-x schrieb:


> > Oft im Thread gelesen:
> > Raubkopierer kopieren nur, weil es kostenlos ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde das du hier definitiv Recht hast. Wie du schon sagst sind diese Post mit *"**Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung" *nicht wirklich dazu angetan um eine Diskussion zu fördern, darüber hinaus sind mir solche Aussagen einfach zu pauschal und zu einfach.
Dass was du sagst ist ein wesentlicher Punkt, genauso die Sache dass die Publisher sich oft genauso in den Grauzonen des Gesetzes bewegen wie vermeintliche Schwarzkopierer. Ein wichtiger Punkt hierbei ist besonders die Sache bezüglich ein Spiel gebraucht zu verkaufen. Laut dem Artikel der FAZ besteht auch bei Software das Recht diese frei weiterzuveräßern. Dies ist mittlerweil aber nur noch selten gegeben. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Verallgemeinerung dass ja jeder Spieler ein potentieller Raubkopierer ist. Darüber hinaus bietet einem oft das Original einfach keinen Mehrwert. Während sich mittlerweile der ehrliche Käufer bei fast jedem Spiel mit DRM, Onlineaktivierung etc. rumschlagen muss, muss das ein Schwarzkopierer nicht. Er kann das Spiel runterladen, installieren und Spielen. Er braucht keine Zusatzsoftware die im schlimmsten Fall Probleme beim Spiel und beim Betriebssystem verursacht. Er führt sich nicht gegängelt. Er muss keine Rechte abgeben um das Spiel zu spielen. Das Theme ist einfach zu komplex um es mit Pauschalaussagen abzufertigen. Die Spieleindustrie ist an der aktuellen Situation nicht ganz unschuldig und immer wieder Verluste und schlechte Verkaufszahlen mit dem Verweis auf Schwarzkopierer zu begründen ist hier sicherlich nicht hilfreich.
Bezüglich des Argumentes das heutige Spiele sehr aufwendig sind und die Leistung honoriert werden muss, darf man auch nicht die andere Seite vergessen. Ja die Programmierung vieler Spiele ist komplex und aufwendig, aber das was teilweise auf den freien Markt geworfen wird ist verbuggt, halbfertig oder schlimmeres. Dies kommt mittlerweile gefühlt nicht nur selten vor sondern ist fast schon Standard. Wenn in anderen Bereichen z.B. in der Wirtschaft solche Software ausgeliefert würde, dann würde es Konventionalstrafen hageln oder noch schlimmer solche Firmen würden sich am Markt nicht halten. Natürlich ist das kein Grund schwarz zu kopieren, aber die Qualität ist einfach schlechter geworden und ohne Demo etc. kauft man sich oft die Katze im Sack und kann schnell enttäuscht werden.

Der Artikel an sich ist mMn sehr gut, weil er neutral gehalten ist und nicht nur auf einer Seite steht sonder eher objektiv ist.


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. August 2009)

3. Minderwertige Qualität der Produkte 

wenn es minderwertig ist,macht sich doch auch keiner die Mühe es zu hohlen, wenn er besseres haben kann ?


----------



## d00mfreak (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hier mal meine  Geschichte zum unerlaubten Kopieren:

Ich hab so in den frühen 90ern richtig angefangen zu spielen, vorrangig auf Konsolen. Damals war alles neu, quasi jedes Spiel konnte mich begeistern (4D Sports Driving/Stunts und Doom, Super Mario und Zelda sind mir immer noch in guter Errinnerung), ich freute mir nen Ast über grobpixelige Grafiken und schrecklichen Midi-Sound.

Später, als man dann den ersten eigenen Rechner hatte, griff ich als Halbwüchsiger immer mal wieder zu den damals so verbreiteten Spielesammlungen, wo man 10 bis 12 Spiele für den Preis eines Vollpreisspieles abstauben konnte. Da meine Eltern Computerspielen ect. sehr kritisch gegenüberstanden, und ich mir deshalb Konsolen/Rechner ect.  selbst kaufen musste, blieb auch nicht viel Geld für Software übrig. Als das Internet in immer mehr Haushalten einzog, war ich hin und wech darüber, dass einem mehr oder weniger das gesamte Angebot der Spieleindustrie im Internet kostenlos zur Verfügung stand. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich mir dann auch ordentlich Spiele gezogen. 

Dann begann sich so langsam das Empfinden zu entwickeln, dass ein gekauftes Spiel mit Packung und so doch einen Mehrwert hat, und es auch den Entwicklern ein Mittagessen beschert. Allerdings wurden sie trotzdem vor dem Kauf oft noch heruntergeladen, bei Gefallen aber auch nicht selten zum Vollpreis gekauft. Das Runterladen von Spielen wich immer mehr dem Kauf der Originalversionen, bis ich es eigentlich fast komplett aufgab.

Allerdings stellte ich zu meinem Bedauern auch fest, dass das Angebot von Titel, die mir das bezahlte Geld wert waren, sich immer weiter ausdünnte. Man hatte irgendwie schon alles in diversen Variationen gesehen, es gab kaum noch Spiele, die mich wirklich zu begeistern wussten, viele Käufe waren einfach ein Griff ins Klo. Das in Kombination mit den anscheinend salonfähig gewordenen "Beta-Releases" von Spielen schmälerte dann immer mehr meine Bereitschaft, Geld für Spiele zu bezahlen, sie waren es m.Mn nicht mal mehr wert, runtergeladen zu werden, da sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenso wie die Originale vergammeln würden.

Seit mehreren Jahren habe ich das Runterladen von Spielen komplett aufgegeben, allerdings kaufe ich mir auch kaum mehr welche, da ich zu oft entäuscht wurde. Als die größten käuflich erworbenen Entäuschungen fallen mir spontan Söldner: Secret Wars, Assassins Creed und Crysis (das ich mir Gott sei Dank nur geliehen hatte) ein. Daneben gibts noch viele gekaufte Spiele, die ich zwar nicht wirklich als schlecht empfand, sie aber trotzdem wegen fehlender Motivation nicht durchgespielt habe. Das aktuelleste Spiel aus meiner Sammlung ist Dawn of War II (Februar   ), das zur Abwechslung mal sein Geld wert war, und das auch auch immer noch begeistert spiele. Daneben löhne ich noch den monatlichen Obulus für Eve Online.

Die Essenz von meinem ganzen Bla Bla hier: früher war bei mir der Grund eine Kombination aus Sammlertrieb und Geldmangel, wobei ersteres überwog, da viele Spiele nicht selten bis gar nicht gespielt wurden. Später kam dann die Einsicht, dass der Spieleentwickler an seiner Arbeit auch was verdienen sollte, und so kaufte ich auch die Spiele, die mir gefielen. Vor einigen Jahren stellte ich das Runterladen komplett ein, allerdings ging auch der Spiele-Kauf auf ein Minimum, ca 2 bis 4  Spiele pro Jahr, zurück. Einerseits dürfte das an meinen gestiegenen Ansprüchen liegen, andererseits ist die Spieleindustrie durch durch den massenhaften Release von aufgewärmten/verbuggten Spielen daran nicht ganz unschuldig. Auch ist es so, dass man mit einem Spiel wie mit keinem anderen Medium eine 50€ teure Katze im Sack kauft. Da helfen auch Demos nicht wirklich, denn über die Qualität des späteren Spielverlaufs, sowie über den trauigerweise zur Pflicht gewordenen Patch-Support sagen diese nicht wirklich was aus. Zudem sind sie oft auf eine lächerliche Art und Weise beschnitten, die eher noch vom Kauf abhält, anstatt zu motivieren: man erinnere sich an die BF2-Demo, wo man nicht mal eine Karte beenden durfte (gekauft habe ich es dann trotzdem    ).

Insgesamt denke ich auch, dass das Raubkopieren eher jüngere Personen betrifft, die einerseits nur wenig Geld für Spiele zur Verfügung haben, andererseits aber auch einen möglichst großen Teil der erscheinenden Spiele haben möchten. Wenn die Einsicht fehlt, dass man nicht alles haben kann und muss, und dann noch ein Medium wie das Internet zur Verfügung steht, wo man mehr oder weniger alles herbekommen kann, ist es kein Wunder, dass ein Spiel nach dem anderen runtergeladen wird. Umgekehrt sind mir kaum Personen bekannt, deren Teenie-Zeit schon einige Jahre vorbei ist, die, sollten sie ein Spiel haben wollen, es aus dem Internet laden würden (es sei denn, sie halten das für den normalen Vertriebsweg von Software  ). Ich vermute, das ist einfach eine Mentalität, die man mit einem gewissen Alter ablegt, ich zumindest bin mittlerweile ein Gegner von kopierten Spielen, da man sich langfristig damit m.Mn eher schadet. Spiele die kaum gekauft aber massenhaft kopiert werden, werden beim Publisher kaum die Erkenntnis wecken, dass ihre Spiele zu verbuggt/zu verbraucht sind, um gekauft zu werden, nein, sie werden sich eher in ihrer bisherigen Meinung bestätigt fühlen, dass ihre Spiele von der potentiellen Kundschaft durchaus angenommen werden würden, gäbe es nicht den kostenlosen Verbreitungsweg über das Internet. Das wird sie dann immer weiter motivieren, die Spiele mit einem Account zu verdongeln, sonstige mehr oder weniger funktionierende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen einzusetzen, oder gar nur mehr auf Konsolen zu setzen, da dort das Problem nicht so verbreitet ist.


----------



## The_Final (30. August 2009)

TripleD schrieb:


> Ich hasse Raubkopierer und ich hasse es, dass sie daran Schuld sind, dass die Innovation in der Spielebranche leidet! Vielen Dank!! Und ich nehme jeden Kopierschutz dankend an! Je härter, desto besser...


   Du findest es also gerechtfertigt, dem Publisher persönliche Daten zu übermitteln und dir vom Kopierschutz sagen zu lassen, welche Software du auf deinem Rechner nutzen darfst und welche nicht? Dazu noch ein kleines Backdoor, und alle sind zufrieden, nicht wahr?  Für mich sind diverse Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ein eindeutiger Grund, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen; Dinge wie SecuROM kommen mir nicht auf die Platte, egal wie interessant das Spiel sein mag. Ich besitze keine Raubkopien und habe auch nicht vor, damit anzufangen, sehe jedoch nicht ein, wieso man sich als ehrlicher Kunde mit den aktuellen Ausgeburten der Kopierschutz-Entwicklung abfinden sollte.


----------



## santaclaus333 (30. August 2009)

Es fehlt noch ein weiterer Grund: Raubkopien sind deutlich günstiger als Originale  .


----------



## Tr3x (30. August 2009)

jab wollte ich auch sagen....schließ mich also santaclauss333 an


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2009)

> 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich


Dann kann man Testberichte lesen, Reviews, Previews und Erfahrungsberichte Anderer


> 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie


Es ist wohl schwierig ca. 50€ gegen 0€ als Mehrwert darzustellen...
Außerdem bekommt man Support, kann i. d. R. ohne Probleme und Aufwand online spielen, man bekommt ein bedrucktes Medium, eine Verpackung etc.


> 3. Minderwertige Qualität der Produkte


Mein "Lieblingsargument" 
Wenn etwas nicht gut oder minderwertig ist, warum lade ich es dann runter um es zu spielen? Ich spiele nur SPiele die ich auch gut finde und ich höre und kaufe auch nur Musik die mir gefällt. Dieses Argument ist wirklich du..!


> 4. Registrierung des Originals erfordert Übermittlung von persönlichen Daten


Trifft im Vergleich zu den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden SPielen, auf eine Hand voll zu. Und selbst bei anderen SPielen wo dies nicht gemacht wird, besteht die gleiche Raubkopierproblematik... Ich sag nur PoP


> 5. Tausch und / oder Weiterverkauf nicht möglich


Blödsinn!!
Bei den DRM Spielen kann man Registrierungen rückgängig machen und dann auch die SPiele tauschen und weiterverkaufen. Bei nicht DRM SPielen (90%+) geht es prinzipiell!!


> 6. Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens


Fehlendes Rechtsbewußtsein. DIe jenigen sehen es einfach nicht, dass sie anderen damit schaden(Hersteller Publisher Mitarbeiter....) und im Endeffekt auch allen anderen Spielern(starke Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, immer mehr Konsolenportierung und exklusive Titel)

Alle bis auf der letzte Grund sind scheinheilig und können sofort widerlegt werden, womit diese "Scheinargumente" nichtig wären.

MfG


----------



## Stephan14 (30. August 2009)

Raubkopierer ist das schlimmste. sie gehören alle eingesperrt, damit mit der spieleindustrie nicht das selbe passiert, was mit der musikindustrie schon passierte! ANTI RAUBKOPIERER


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Du findest es also gerechtfertigt, dem Publisher persönliche Daten zu übermitteln und dir vom Kopierschutz sagen zu lassen, welche Software du auf deinem Rechner nutzen darfst und welche nicht?


1.) Welche persönlichen Daten bitte genau? 2.) Betrifft das nur sehr wenige SPiele 3.) Ist solche eine Auswucherung nur das Ergebnis der Reaktion auf die Raubkopierproblematik


> Dazu noch ein kleines Backdoor, und alle sind zufrieden, nicht wahr?


 Beispiel bitte??!!


> Für mich sind diverse Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ein eindeutiger Grund, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen; Dinge wie SecuROM kommen mir nicht auf die Platte, egal wie interessant das Spiel sein mag. Ich besitze keine Raubkopien und habe auch nicht vor, damit anzufangen, sehe jedoch nicht ein, wieso man sich als ehrlicher Kunde mit den aktuellen Ausgeburten der Kopierschutz-Entwicklung abfinden sollte.


Tja, dann bedanke dich nicht bei den Publishern und Entwicklern dafür sondern da, wo das Problem ensteht. Also bei all Denen die meinen für die jahrelange Arbeit anderer nichts bezahlen zu müssen. In der Biologie nennt man das übrigens "Schmarotzer".

Man darf nie vergessen, es bringt nichts die Symptome zu verteufeln und anzugehen, sondern man muss das Problem sehen und etwas dagegen tun.

MfG


----------



## GR0BI75 (30. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Du findest es also gerechtfertigt, dem Publisher persönliche Daten zu übermitteln und dir vom Kopierschutz sagen zu lassen, welche Software du auf deinem Rechner nutzen darfst und welche nicht? Dazu noch ein kleines Backdoor, und alle sind zufrieden, nicht wahr?


Dieses Argument kaufe ich jedem ab - sofern er Linux verwendet und keinen Internet-Anschluss besitzt. Alles andere im Dunstkreis der Datenbeschaffungs-Paranoia ist schlicht'ne Farce...


----------



## Psychonautic (30. August 2009)

Raubkopien rechtfertigen ist wirklich überflüssig.

Keiner der Gründe ist gut genug um eine Raubkopie zu rechtfertigen, schlichtes Verzichten ist in all den Fällen das Mittel der Wahl - alles andere ist Selbstbetrug (außer die Einsicht, dass man sich einfach gern die Kohle spart).

Für mich liegt eher im Verzichten Problem. Die meisten Menschen können das nicht. Viele (mich in manchen Fällen eingeschlossen) wollen einfach alles mal gesehen oder erlebt haben (Ich kenn das eher im Film- und Serienbereich als bei Computerspielen). Grad Jugendliche die sich gern über das neue geile Game unterhalten - wollen immer überall mitreden können.

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, wie die Industrie damit umgehen soll. Denn so viel die Leute auch runterladen, viele geben nach wie vor ihr komplettes Budget, das ihnen zur Verfügung steht, für mediales Entertainment aus. Es reicht einfach nicht für das gesamte Angebot. Und daher kommen halt noch die Raubkopien dazu, weil man eben alles gesehen, gehört etc. haben will.

Die Frage die sich nun für viele stellt ist eher: Welches Spiel kauf ich mir original und was lade ich lieber herunter.

Leider sind da die meisten Menschen nicht sehr risikofreudig und kaufen immer nur Altbekanntes (WoW, Diablo 3, CoD 10 000) und "testen" die unbekannteren Spiele.
Da kommen dann erst die von PCGames genannten Gründe ins Spiel. 

In erster Linie profitieren eh die bekannten Marken und Studios noch am meisten vom Kunden, obwohl die am meisten jammern.
Dass die bekannten Titel immer noch die sind die auch am meisten gezogen werden (im Vergleich zu einem unbekannten Adventure oder so) liegt nur an deren Bekanntheitsgrad. Gekauft werden diese Spiele verhältnismäßig aber immer noch sehr viel. 
Ein wirkliches Problem mit illegalen Downloads haben eher die kleinen Entwickler, weil bei denen geht's ums nackte Überleben. 
Bei großen Konzernen natürlich grundsätzlich auch - aber drastische Kopierschutzmaßnahmen dienen wohl eher als Überzeugungsmittel für Investoren, welche mit Dollarzeichen in den Augen die Einnahme-Möglichkeiten aus einer vorgelegten Raubkopiestatistik herauslesen.


Meiner Meinung nach muss die Industrie einfach akzeptieren, dass es passiert. Da sind alle Gründe dafür egal.
Nicht jeder Download ist ein potenziell verkauftes Spiel. 

Daher: lieber die Kundenfreundlichkeit erhöhen. Die Produktqualität beachten. Und die Käufer nicht mit lästigen Maßnahmen als potentielle Kriminelle vorverurteilen.


----------



## john1231 (30. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> ...
> Fehlendes Rechtsbewußtsein. DIe jenigen sehen es einfach nicht, dass sie anderen damit schaden(Hersteller Publisher Mitarbeiter....) und im Endeffekt auch allen anderen Spielern(starke Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, immer mehr Konsolenportierung und exklusive Titel)
> ...


hmm.. also zu den Konsolenumstetzungen kann ich dir nur folgenden Artikel empfehlen:
http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2009/aug/21/capcoms-svensson-explains-japanese-pc-game-business/

.. und selbst wenn ALLE Argumente hier gegen Down/Uploader von Urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material (wäre wohl die richtige bezeichnung für "Raubkopierer") stimmen würden.. Kein Konzern egal wie sehr am Sand er ist, hat das Recht Politiker mit Lobbiesten zu unterwandern und bestehende Grundgesetze zu verändern! Also ist bei mir der "Böse" relativ schnell gefunden.. weiters hat die Contentindustrie schon seit jeher mit missbrauch von Urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material zu kämpfen und jedes Jahr noch ein Wachstum gehabt. Für mich klingt das Wort "Raubkopierer" ein wenig nach der Lösung für alle Probleme der Industrie.. ich mein geht ja viel einfacher den Aktionären zu erklären die Raubkopierer sind schuld als "ich hab schei**e gebaut".. ich sage nicht dass das Gratis runterladen von Arbeit kein Problem für die Industrie ist, aber es ist sicher nicht so ein Problem wie es hochstilisiert wird.. (nur meine Meinung natürlich..)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



N-o-x schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele aus der *"Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung"*Fraktion hier sehen das Gesamtkonstrukt nicht.
> 
> Klar kopieren die Leute, weil sie das Spiel so umsonst bekommen. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht der Punkt. Wichtig ist die Frage: *Unter welchen Gegebenheiten würden sie eigentlich dafür bezahlen?* Denn nur darauf kommt es an.


 Natürlich gibt es verschiedene Gruppen von Kopierern. *Es sind ja eben nicht nur die Kids, die Mucke oder Filme saugen.* Auch die Leute mit Vorbildfunktion bedienen sich fleißig. Die haben Geld. Dickes Auto. Haus. Tagesmutter für die Kinder. Aber warum Geld für etwas zahlen, was man auch für lau bekommen kann? Wie man die ohne Limitationen oder Strafen anregen soll, Waren tatsächlich legal zu erwerben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Mit einer Packung und einem Inlay kann man das doch kaum bewerkstelligen. DVD-Hüllen gibt es im Zehnerpack bei Real für 2.99 €, die Inlays zum Ausdrucken auf entsprechenden Seiten. *Warum also 40 Euro in eine Ware* stecken, wenn man den kostenfreien Download selbst *für 40 Cent* auf das äußerliche Niveau (Packung) einer normalen Kaufversion bringen kann? Wenn man das denn unbedingt will.

*Nur ist es eigentlich irrelevant aus welchen Gründen man kopiert*. Ein Verstoß ist es so oder so, egal ob nun der Geschäftsmann das neue U2-Album saugt, die Bürokraft für ihre Kinder "Die wilden Kerle" kopiert, der ALG2-Empfänger das neue Anno 1401 braucht, oder der junge Schulversager und Dauerleecher aus Frust und Hass alles haben muss, um dem bösen System ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

*Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach keine Legitimation für illegale Downloads. Wir reden hier nicht von Waren des täglichen und wichtigen Bedarfs.* Wenn ein Obdachloser 5 Brötchen klaut dann sehe ich da einen Hintergrund und kann die Tat verstehen. Nicht aber, wenn ein Kind, ein Arbeitnehmer oder sonst jemand ein Spiel, einen Film oder ein Album saugt. Das braucht niemand zum Leben. Unterhaltungsmedien werden im Regelfall schnell billiger. Das neue Album von Jim Bob Joe bekommt man auch schon für 5 statt 17 Euro. Jeder Saturn oder Media-Markt hat riesige Regale VOLL mit reduzierten Spielen, Filmen oder CDs. Da kann sich selbst das Paradebeispiel des Pleitegeiers wohl 1x im Monat ein Unterhaltungsmedium für 5 Euro leisten. Für meine letzte Johnny Cash CD habe ich ganze 3.99 beim Saturn gezahlt. Viele Video- und Computerspiele landen nach 6 - 18 Monaten in der Pyramide, bei Greenpaper oder bei sonstigen Budget-Anbietern. *Den Leuten fehlt es schlicht am Unrechtseinsempfinden.* _Weil die schlecht erzogen wurden, weil die Eltern selber saugen oder weil man diese Art der Beschaffung schlicht nicht als Verstoß ansehen will._

Ich bin sehr gespannt, unter welchen Vorraussetzung es "okay" wäre, sich ein Spiel oder einen anderen Inhalt schwarz zu ziehen?

Und ja, Menschen kann und muss man erziehen. Wenn du in den Park pinkelst oder dein Hund einen Haufen auf die Straße macht, und das Ordnungsamt dies mitbekommt, dann darfst du auch zahlen. Wird man oft genug erwischt, tritt hoffentlich auch eine Besserung ein, und man überlegt es sich beim nächsten Mal doppelt. Wäre toll, wenn wir in einem Utopia leben würden, wo alle Menschen von sich aus auf die Idee kommen, dass man einige Dinge in einer Gesellschaft - welche die geistige Leistung von Künstlern achtet - einfach nicht macht. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist, muss man eben entsprechend nachhelfen. Natürlich angemessen und die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahrend. 1500 Euro Abmahngebühren halte ich für unpassend. Aber vorgehen muss man dagegen schon, auch wenn es sich „nur“ um geistiges Eigentum handelt, und nicht um eine Packung Pralinen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## The_Final (30. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Welche persönlichen Daten bitte genau? 2.) Betrifft das nur sehr wenige SPiele 3.) Ist solche eine Auswucherung nur das Ergebnis der Reaktion auf die Raubkopierproblematik


1) Jede Art persönlicher Information; wozu muss der Publisher etwas über mich wissen? Wenn ich ein Game nur offline zocken will, gibt es in meinen Augen keinen Grund, mich für irgend etwas zu registrieren.
2) Und wer sagt, dass das so bleibt? Dass es nur wenige Spiele betrifft, ist kein Argument, wenn jemanden eben genau diese Spiele interessieren.
3) Und man sieht ja, wie toll es funktioniert.  Die Cracker haben ihren Spaß dabei, zu sehen, wer den Kopierschutz als Erster knackt, und die Raubkopierer freuen sich, dass sie den ganzen Mist nicht über sich ergehen lassen müssen, während der ehrliche Kunde teilweise ernsthafte Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hat oder deswegen ganz vom Kauf absieht.


> Beispiel bitte??!!


Aktuell ist mir noch kein konkretes Beispiel geläufig, bei der Forderung nach "härteren" Kopierschutzmaßnahmen in dem Post, auf den ich mich bezog, wäre das aber meiner Ansicht nach der nächste Schritt.


> Tja, dann bedanke dich nicht bei den Publishern und Entwicklern dafür sondern da, wo das Problem ensteht. Also bei all Denen die meinen für die jahrelange Arbeit anderer nichts bezahlen zu müssen. In der Biologie nennt man das übrigens "Schmarotzer".
> 
> Man darf nie vergessen, es bringt nichts die Symptome zu verteufeln und anzugehen, sondern man muss das Problem sehen und etwas dagegen tun.
> 
> MfG


Ich versuche nicht, Schwarzkopierer zu verteidigen und mir ist auch klar, dass die Publisher versuchen, sich gegen selbige zu "verteidigen". Ich bin bloß der Ansicht, dass der aktuelle Weg ein denkbar ungeeigneter ist. Abgesehen von der (gegen 0 gehenden) Wirksamkeit kann eine Maßnahme, die dem ehrlichen Kunden gegenüber dem Dieb einen relevanten Nachteil entstehen lässt, in meinen Augen keine ernsthafte Lösung sein.


----------



## LostHero (30. August 2009)

Diese ständigen Debatten über die pösen pösen Raubkopierer fängt langsam an mir auf den Geist zu gehen.

Ganz besonders wenn, wenn wieder wahnwitzige Gründe für die hohe Zahl der Raubkopien gesucht/erfunden werden.

Wenn man sich wirklich mit der Sache befasst und (repräsentative) Umfragen auswertet, landet man immer bei ein paar Kernpunkten die immer wieder als Grund genannt werden:

1. Mangelde Qualität der Produkte (Bugs, keine Innovationen, Bugs, schlechte Storry, Bugs und Bugs nicht vergessen)

2. Extrem nervige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, jemand der das Game saugt und/oder Crackt, hat den selben Spaß OHNE den Frust den der Käufer hat (soll auch Leute geben die Spiele mittlerweile legal kaufen, dann aber trotz vorhandemem Original GECRACKT spielen, eben um die nervigen KS-Methoden zu umgehen)

3. Der sehr Hohe Vollpreis für den (meistens) verhältnimäßig mageren Inhalt

Was dabei immer sehr gerne (meistens von den Publishern) unter den Tisch gekehrt wird, sind "Ausnahmetitel" die ausnahmsweise mal was für ihr Geld bieten.
Diese Spiele verkaufen sich nach wie vor wie warme Semmeln.

Und ein letzer Punkt noch:
Viele (auch in meinem Umfeld) nutzen "Raubkopien" oft als eine art Demo und wenn ihnen das Spiel gefällt, kaufen sie es nach wenigen Tagen!
Dies ist besonders dann der Fall, wenn ein Publisher oder Spielehersteller in der Vergangenheit qualitativ eher zu wünschen überig gelassen hat und man 50-60 Euro pro Spiel in den Sand gesetzt hat.
Da werden die Menschen vorsichtig!

Natürlich gibt es auf der anderen Seite dann noch die "echten Raubkopierer" die wirklich alles und jedes Game ziehen, durchspielen, löschen und zum nächsten Übergehen, aber wie gesagt, dass sind bei weitem nicht alle!


----------



## lenymo (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



chris110488 schrieb:


> HLP-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> ...


   Ist halt die Mitnahmementalität der Menschen wenns umsonst ist nehm ichs mit, unabhänig davon ob das Produkt was taugt.
 Die haben mal im TV einen Test gemach wo sie Leuten im Supermarkt absolut ekelhafte Probierhäppchen angeboten haben, fast jeder hat zugegriffen und auch geschluckt auch wenn sie dabei das Gesicht verziehen mussten, war ja schließlich umsonst


----------



## Boesor (30. August 2009)

LostHero schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wirklich mit der Sache befasst und (repräsentative) Umfragen auswertet, landet man immer bei ein paar Kernpunkten die immer wieder als Grund genannt werden:
> 
> 1. Mangelde Qualität der Produkte (Bugs, keine Innovationen, Bugs, schlechte Storry, Bugs und Bugs nicht vergessen)
> 
> ...



Wie wohl eine repräsentative Umfrage zu diesem Thema erstellt wird. Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.

Und zu den angeblich repräsentativen Gründen, was ziehen wir da jetzt für einen schluss draus?
Eine rechtfertigung für Raubkopien kommt darin jedenfalls nicht vor.


Was ich aber nach wie vor nicht verstehe, warum lügen sich die Leute selbst was in die tasche, von wg. "es wird als demo gezogen undd ann später von vielen gekauft".
Braucht man das um sein gewissen zu beruhigen oder wie?


----------



## lenymo (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Was ich aber nach wie vor nicht verstehe, warum lügen sich die Leute selbst was in die tasche, von wg. "es wird als demo gezogen undd ann später von vielen gekauft".
> Braucht man das um sein gewissen zu beruhigen oder wie?


   Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher die haben von Natur aus kein Gewissen.


----------



## LostHero (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Um meine oben genannten Punkte etwas zu verdeutlichen hier mal ein paar Negativbeispiele:

1. Anno 1404: 
An und für sich ein sehr gutes Spiel, das (bei mir) keinerlei Probleme verursacht.
Liest man aber in den ubisoft foren nach, erfährt man, dass es viele Leute gibt bei denen es massive Probleme gibt, die wieder mal Kopierschutzbedingt sind.

Dazu kommt diese beknackte DRM-Kiste mit den 3 Installationen. Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Ich hatte Anno1404 kurz nach release gekauft, weil ich alle Vorgänger besitze (die durchweg gut sind).
Da hatte ich noch Windows XP -> Installation 1 verbraucht.
Kurz darauf erhielt ich via MSDN-AA Windows 7 -> Installation 2 verbraucht.

Nun habe ich nur noch EINE einzige Installation offen, sollte ich mal Formatieren oder einen neuen PC kaufen.
Wenn ich mehr benötige, muss ich mich direkt an den Support wenden und bitte bitte sagen damit die mir mehr Installationen freischalten.

Für mich als Käufer ist das reine Schikane und bringt mich jedes mal wenn ich drüber nachdenke wieder auf die Palme.
Hier ist es verdammt verlockend besagte Cracks im Netz zu suchen und zu benutzen (was trotz vorhandenem Original rein rechtlich illegal wäre).


2. Gothic 3:
Der Inbegriff an mangelnder Qualität. Damals so dumm gewesen und direkt am Releasetag zu überzogenen Preisen von ~50€ gekauft

3. Die Gilde 2 Venidig:
Siehe Gothic 3


4. Neverwinter Nights 2:
Das bis her einzige Spiel das ich besitze, wo mir der Kopierschutz Probleme macht im Sinne von "erkennt die Original DVD einfach nicht".
Ich besitze sowohl NWN1 Deluxe Edition, als auch NWN2 + MOB + SOZ als Original und war bis vor kurzem gezwungen für die NWN2 reihe nen NoDVD Crack zu benutzen, da es bei mir einfach nicht die DVD erkennen wollte. (Bis vor kurzem deshalb, weil vor wenigen Tagen ein offizieller Patch rauskam der den DVD Check nach produktregistrierung entfernt)



Diese Liste könnte man (leider) ewig lang weiterführen.


Nimmt man das alles zusammen, den hohen Preis, das Risiko ein qualitativ mangelhaftes Produkt zu kaufen in Kombination mit den teilweise dreisten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und DRM wundert es mich nicht im geringsten, dass viele Leute lieber zur Raubkopie greifen, oder das Original zwar besitzen, es aber dennoch nur gecrackt spielen (was den Publishern eigendlich egal sein müsste weil sie ihr Geld bekommen haben... aber ist es ihnen nicht, ist genau so illegal wie in deutschland eine Sicherheitskopie von einem kopiergeschützen Datenträger an zu fertigen).


Achja und nicht zu vergessen die kurze Lebenserwartung von CDs/DvD. Sei es durch Kratzer oder die unvermeidbare Oxidation der Datenschicht.... Ein Image hält hingegen ewig.


----------



## LostHero (30. August 2009)

> Und zu den angeblich repräsentativen Gründen, was ziehen wir da jetzt für einen schluss draus?
> Eine rechtfertigung für Raubkopien kommt darin jedenfalls nicht vor.



Das war auch keine rechtfertigung, sondern lediglich eine Auflistung der Gründe wieso.
Falls mein Post so rüberkam, dass ich befürworter von Raubkopien bin, dann hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt .

Ich bin selber angehender Programmierer (zwar nicht im Spielebereich aber trotzdem) und weiß sehr wohl wieviel Arbeit in einem bereits sehr kleinen Programm steckt.

Aber ich bin dennoch ein Feind der momentanen Einstellung die die meisten Publisher haben in bezug auf "das schnelle Geld", innovationslose Fortsetzungen 1-2x pro Jahr sowie ganz besonders der übertriebenen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die den Käufer nerven/frustrieren, dem Raubkopierer jedoch völlig egal sind.


Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wieso überhaupt noch KS maßnahmen in Spiele integriert werden (die sind auch nicht billig!).
Es GIBT keinen unumgehbaren Kopierschutz, das sollten die Publisher allmählich begriffen haben.
Das einzige was ein KS tut ist im schlimmsten Fall den Käufer zu schikanieren.

Jemandem der die Software illegal bezogen (und in folge dessen gecrackt) hat, merkt nicht einmal, dass da mal ein KS war.


----------



## nonamenolife (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Man könnte es auch so sehen: Mit der Computerspieleindustrie würde ohne das ganze Raupkopieren das passieren, was mit der Musikindustrie passieren würde, wenn man nicht ständig umsonst im Radio und TV deren Musik hören könnte, keinen würde es mehr interessieren und sie würde eingehen...


----------



## N-o-x (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, unter welchen Vorraussetzung es "okay" wäre, sich ein Spiel oder einen anderen Inhalt schwarz zu ziehen?


Unter keiner!



> Und ja, Menschen kann und muss man erziehen.


Und hier sehe ich es anders. Man kann die Leute nicht nach Belieben erziehen. Ich hab genug solche Kollegen wie du sie oben beschrieben hast (2500 Euro netto Verdienst, aber Spiele aus Prinzip nicht kaufen). Die erziehst du nicht mehr zum ehrlichen Käufer. Vergiss es!   

Und deshalb vertrete ich die Ansicht, dass man bei der Kalkulation der Einnahmen eines Spiels diese Gruppe einfach ausklammert, anstatt die Leute, die tatsächlich bezahlen weiter zu melken, indem man auch neue "Geschäftsmodelle" wie DRM setzt. 



> Wenn du in den Park pinkelst oder dein Hund einen Haufen auf die Straße macht, und das Ordnungsamt dies mitbekommt, dann darfst du auch zahlen. Wird man oft genug erwischt, tritt hoffentlich auch eine Besserung ein, und man überlegt es sich beim nächsten Mal doppelt.


Da das aber dank begrenzter rechtlicher Ressourcen in Deutschland nicht für Internetkriminalität durchsetzbar ist, sollte man vielleicht mal anfangen über andere Wege nachzudenken.



> Wäre toll, wenn wir in einem Utopia leben würden, wo alle Menschen von sich aus auf die Idee kommen, dass man einige Dinge in einer Gesellschaft - welche die geistige Leistung von Künstlern achtet - einfach nicht macht. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist, muss man eben entsprechend nachhelfen.


Ja in Utopia zahlt jeder brav für seine Spiele, wobei aber auch dort keiner sagen kann, ob dadurch auch mehr Spiele verkauft werden können, denn du sagst es ja selber für Luxusgüter muss man nicht zwangsläufig Geld ausgeben.

Jahr für Jahr wächst der Spielemarkt, gerade auf dem PC Markt trotz stetig sinkender Qualität (Releasepatches). Explodierende Entwicklungskosten zwischen 10 und 100 Mio. Euro können durch Verkäufe finanziert werfen und dennoch zerstören die Raubkopierer, die es seit Anbeginn der Zeit gibt, jetzt auf einmal die Branche. 

Warum denken Menschen mit Hochschulabschlüssen in Wirtschaftsstudiengängen eigentlich so oft von mittags bis 12?   

_edit: gekürzt_


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



chris110488 schrieb:


> HLP-Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> ...


   Aber du würdes ein Auto kaufen, zum neupreis natürlich, wo die komplette elektrik defekt ist ? Ich nicht.
woher will man wissen, ob das Spiel in ordnung ist , wenn man es nich lang genug testen kann?
hatte schon Demos da was alles in ordnung und dann das spiel erworben Bugs, fehler, error, Bluescreen. 
Und der Preis, spiele werden nicht billiger sondern teurer und mein lohn, sein 9 jahren immer noch das gleiche(7€/h), was man bei spielen nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Odin333 (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> LostHero schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man sich wirklich mit der Sache befasst und (repräsentative) Umfragen auswertet, landet man immer bei ein paar Kernpunkten die immer wieder als Grund genannt werden:
> ...


   Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es ist tatsächlich so:
Bioshock habe ich auf einer Lan gezogen, es hat mir gefallen, als ich bei MM zufällig dran vorbei gelaufen bin, hab ich es gekauft.
Genauso wars mit Hl2, Riddick, und einigen anderen, die z.T noch in der Originalverpackung sind.
Leider habe ich auch einige Titel bei denen ich sofort gekauft und bereut habe (z.B. Spore und Damnation).
Letztens habe ich Mirros Edge für nen 10er bei MM gesehen, wollte es mir erst kaufen, habs aber sein gelassen, weil ja ein Kopierschutz dabei ist.
Ich kauf mir heute noch Spiele, die ich mir zu Studentenzeiten nicht leisten konnte und sie deshalb kopiert habe.
Seit ich nen Job habe ist ein Fehlkauf auch nichtmehr so ärgerlich, ich kauf mir die Spiele wenn sie mich interessieren und wenn kein Kopierschutz dabei ist, wenn mal Dreck dabei ist, ists für mich halb so wild wie für einen armen Studenten.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber du würdes ein Auto kaufen, zum neupreis natürlich, wo die komplette elektrik defekt ist ? Ich nicht.


Genau, dann kauft man es halt nicht. Und beschafft es sich auch nicht illegalerweise. Aber was sag ich, ist ja eh defekt und will dann keiner haben.


> woher will man wissen, ob das Spiel in ordnung ist , wenn man es nich lang genug testen kann?


Testberichte in Zeitschriften, Internetforen?


> hatte schon Demos da was alles in ordnung und dann das spiel erworben Bugs, fehler, error, Bluescreen.


Siehe oben, Testberichte und Internetforen.  


> Und der Preis, spiele werden nicht billiger sondern teurer und mein lohn, sein 9 jahren immer noch das gleiche(7€/h), was man bei spielen nicht behaupten kann.


Spielepreise haben sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht wirklich erhöht. Was früher 89 Mark gekostet hat, kostet heute 44 Euro. Und wenn dir das Hobby zu teuer ist, dann muss man es halt bleiben lassen.


----------



## Boesor (30. August 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir heute noch Spiele, die ich mir zu Studentenzeiten nicht leisten konnte und sie deshalb kopiert habe.


Wie teuer waren die Spiele damals, als du sie dir geklaut ahst und wie teuer sind sie jetzt, wenn du sie dir, quasi nachträglich, kaufst?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber du würdes ein Auto kaufen, zum neupreis natürlich, wo die komplette elektrik defekt ist ? Ich nicht.
> ...


Wenn ein Spiel verbugt ist, kann man es nicht zurückgeben! eine Auto schon.
GTA4 gab es viele Testberichte, immer auf den selben system, INTEL,nVidia u.s.w. ICH ABER HABE AMD/ATI!!
Da haben erst die User die Probleme herausgefunden und das war kein einzelfall !!
Ich hatte mir vor jahren, Nascar Racing 4 gekauft, neupreis 20DM ,dann viel Später Rainbow six 3 35€ und dann DOOM3 40€, HL2 45€ , ANNO1404 60€ , merken wir da was???? Konsolenspiele waren füher so teuer mit 80-100 DM.


----------



## lenymo (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kauf mir heute noch Spiele, die ich mir zu Studentenzeiten nicht leisten konnte und sie deshalb kopiert habe.
> ...


   Soll er nun bei jemdem Spiel das er nachträglich erwirbt einen netten kleinen Brief mit einem Entschuldigungsschreiben und dem Differenzbetrag an den Hersteller schicken ?


----------



## bernder (30. August 2009)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem "die Spiele sind zu teuer"!
> 
> Tatsache ist doch, dass sich die Preise von PC-Spielen - von einigen wenigen Ausreißern, die es aber früher auch schon gab, abgesehn - im Schnitt seit vielen Jahren so gut wie nicht verändert haben, und das obwohl sich die Herstellungs und Entwicklungskosten ver X-facht haben. Im Gegenteil: Die Budgetversion von Spielen kommt heutzutage viel früher.
> 
> Dieses Gejammer über den Preis ist wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Leute lügen sich hier in die eigene Tasche, sonst nichts. Und dann abends weggehn und sich für 7 Euro pro Cocktail besaufen, dafür reicht dann das Geld schon...



Um mal mit dem gleichen Argument zu Antworten

Die Anzahl derr Käufer ist gut angestiegen, woraus resultieren würde : Viele Käufer, Produkt billiger!
Amerikanische Publisher kennen den Wechselkurs vom Euro zum  Dollar anscheinend auch nicht. 
Natürlich die haben viel zu tun und sich über Wechselkurse zu informieren kostet furchtbar viel Zeit.

Wenn man mit seinen Freunden einen Cocktail trinken geht bezahlt man nicht nur für den Cocktail.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel verbugt ist, kann man es nicht zurückgeben! eine Auto schon.


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, dann informier dich vorher. Und wie viele Spiele haben bitte diese Ober-Super-Bugs dass es nicht kaum lauffähig ist? Wenn es nicht gerade ein Open-World-Spiel ist, halten sich extreme Bugs in Grenzen.


> GTA4 gab es viele Testberichte, immer auf den selben system, INTEL,nVidia u.s.w. ICH ABER HABE AMD/ATI!!
> Da haben erst die User die Probleme herausgefunden und das war kein einzelfall !!


GTA 4 ist aber ein Einzelfall, der sicher nicht allgemeines Raubkopieren rechtfertigt. Und wie du sagst, User haben die Probleme herausgefunden und in Foren bekannt gegeben. 


> Ich hatte mir vor jahren, Nascar Racing 4 gekauft, neupreis 20DM ,dann viel Später Rainbow six 3 35€ und dann DOOM3 40€, HL2 45€ , ANNO1404 60€ , merken wir da was???? Konsolenspiele waren füher so teuer mit 80-100 DM.


Auch heute gibt es Preisschwankungen. RE5 kostet nächsten Monat neu 35 Euro. Anno hab ich für 45 Euro bekommen.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. August 2009)

bernder schrieb:


> Um mal mit dem gleichen Argument zu Antworten
> 
> Die Anzahl derr Käufer ist gut angestiegen, woraus resultieren würde : Viele Käufer, Produkt billiger!


Die Produktionen werden aber auch immer aufwändiger und teurer. Die Kosten eines angesagten Spiels kann man nicht mehr mit denen von vor 10-15 Jahren vergleichen.


----------



## Boesor (30. August 2009)

lenymo schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass diese Erklärung bzw rechtfertigung mehr als dünn ist.
Ein 50 Euro Produkt spielen und später für 10 Euro erwerben dürfte den Publisher kaum angemessen entlohnen und ist somit auch keine Alternative.


----------



## lenymo (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> lenymo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


   Ich finde die ganzen Rechtfertigungsversuche für Raubkopien eh unsinnig, entweder man sieht kostenlose Filme, Spiele und Musik als Standart-Service-Leistung des Internets und saugt ohne schlechtes Gewissen bis die Leitungen glühen oder man sagt sich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material aus dem Internet zu laden ist grundsätzlich verkehrt. 
Muss halt jeder selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.


----------



## Boesor (30. August 2009)

lenymo schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganzen Rechtfertigungsversuche für Raubkopien eh unsinnig, entweder man sieht kostenlose Filme, Spiele und Musik als Standart-Service-Leistung des Internets und saugt ohne schlechtes Gewissen bis die Leitungen glühen oder man sagt sich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material aus dem Internet zu laden ist grundsätzlich verkehrt.
> Muss halt jeder selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.


So isses wohl.
Aber manche wählen eben Zwischenlösungen. nach dem Motto "Für 20% der Kosten ein 100% reines Gewissen."


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1.) Welche persönlichen Daten bitte genau? 2.) Betrifft das nur sehr wenige SPiele 3.) Ist solche eine Auswucherung nur das Ergebnis der Reaktion auf die Raubkopierproblematik
> ...


Werd doch mal konkret, welche "persönlichen" Information "genau" meinst du?


> 2) Und wer sagt, dass das so bleibt? Dass es nur wenige Spiele betrifft, ist kein Argument, wenn jemanden eben genau diese Spiele interessieren.


 Das ist rethorisch. Reden wir doch mal über die IST-Situation. Benenne doch mal ein Spiel was dich interessiert und welche "persönlichen" Daten du angeben musst. Wenn du das getan hast, haben wir diesbezüglich eine konkrete Disukssionsgrundlage.


> 3) Und man sieht ja, wie toll es funktioniert.  Die Cracker haben ihren Spaß dabei, zu sehen, wer den Kopierschutz als Erster knackt, und die Raubkopierer freuen sich, dass sie den ganzen Mist nicht über sich ergehen lassen müssen, während der ehrliche Kunde teilweise ernsthafte Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hat oder deswegen ganz vom Kauf absieht.


 Und nun, was soll deiner Meinung nach die Konsequenz sein? Wenn es eh gecrackt wird, braucht sich ja der Entwickler auch dahingehend nicht mehr schützen? Schönen Danke auch. Dann brauch ich ja mein Fahrrad in Berlin auch nicht mehr anschliessen. 


> > Beispiel bitte??!!
> 
> 
> Aktuell ist mir noch kein konkretes Beispiel geläufig, bei der Forderung nach "härteren" Kopierschutzmaßnahmen in dem Post, auf den ich mich bezog, wäre das aber meiner Ansicht nach der nächste Schritt.


Und was genau sollte das bringen?


> > Tja, dann bedanke dich nicht bei den Publishern und Entwicklern dafür sondern da, wo das Problem ensteht. Also bei all Denen die meinen für die jahrelange Arbeit anderer nichts bezahlen zu müssen. In der Biologie nennt man das übrigens "Schmarotzer".
> >
> > Man darf nie vergessen, es bringt nichts die Symptome zu verteufeln und anzugehen, sondern man muss das Problem sehen und etwas dagegen tun.
> >
> ...


Vergleiche mit einer raubkopierten Version hinken immer. Klar ist es so gesehen immer vorteilhafter "kein Geld" zu zahlen und "kein Kwas Kopierschutz" ertragen zu müssen. Aber man sollte niemals ein Verbrechen mit etwas legalem gleichsetzen. Überlege lieber was für positive Aspekte es hat, Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben. Du unterstützt die Entwickler, das spornt an und fördert auch zukünftig gute Spiele. Du stärkst den PC als SPieleplattform. Du hältst einen Wirtschaftskreislauf aufrecht, an dem sehr viele mitverdienen und ihre Familien etc. finanzieren. Des weiteren hatte ich ja bereits andere Vorteile von legalen Versionen genannt.

MfG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



N-o-x schrieb:


> Und deshalb vertrete ich die Ansicht, dass man bei der Kalkulation der Einnahmen eines Spiels diese Gruppe einfach ausklammert, anstatt die Leute, die tatsächlich bezahlen weiter zu melken, indem man auch neue "Geschäftsmodelle" wie DRM setzt.


Was hat das bitte mit Melken zu tun? Es wird niemand gezwungen DRM-Spiele zu kaufen. Wenn jemand dieses "Geschäftsmodell" boykottiert, verschwindet es, wenn sich genügend Käufer zu dieser Maßnahme bereiterklären.


----------



## Odin333 (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> So isses wohl.
> Aber manche wählen eben Zwischenlösungen. nach dem Motto "Für 20% der Kosten ein 100% reines Gewissen."


   Wie schon erwähnt, ich war damals Student und hatte kein Geld für Spiele.
Ich hab damals von 10€ die Woche gelebt, hatte also nichtmal die Chance mit etwas abzusparen.
Wenn ich damals keine Freunde oder kein Internet gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich halt nichts gezockt = heute noch kein Gewinn für irgendeinen Publisher.
Jetzt habe ich das Geld und kauf mir die Spiele von damals = Gewinn für Publisher
Ohne diese Raubkopieen von damals hätten die Publisher also in meinem Fall Verlust gemacht.


----------



## Boesor (30. August 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So isses wohl.
> ...


Ich nehme an die Dankesschreiben der Publisher für die damaligen illegalen Downloads sind bereits unterwegs.
So schnell wird aus der Raubkopie eine Unterstützung für die Industrie.


----------



## RonTaboga (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> lenymo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde die ganzen Rechtfertigungsversuche für Raubkopien eh unsinnig, entweder man sieht kostenlose Filme, Spiele und Musik als Standart-Service-Leistung des Internets und saugt ohne schlechtes Gewissen bis die Leitungen glühen oder man sagt sich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material aus dem Internet zu laden ist grundsätzlich verkehrt.
> ...


Diese "Zwischenlösungen" sind immer noch besser als sich jedes Spiel illegal zu saugen. Wenn ich mir mit mehreren Leuten ein Single Player betontes Game kaufe und wir es gleichzeitig mit einer gefixten exe spielen (was ja nicht erlaubt ist), dann kann ich beim besten Willen kein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen. 

Das Spiel wurde gekauft, der Hersteller unterstützt und ob wir das Game nun gleichzeitig oder nachheinander zocken macht für den Hersteller absolut keinen Unterschied. Er hat eh nur 1 Einheit des spiels verkauft.

Solange man bei den "Zwischenlösungen" eben nicht auf illegale Downloads zurückgreift und sich den Original Content eben unter dem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis "teilt", braucht man sicherlich kein 100% schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.

Würden alle "überzeugten" Hardcore Sauger auf die oben genannte Methode zurückgreifen, hätten wir um ein vielfaches weniger an Raubkopien und deutlich mehr Verkäufe.


----------



## Odin333 (30. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


   Es kann eine Unterstützung daraus werden (die Möglichkein besteht)
Die Frage um die es sich dreht ist eben die,  wie gross der Anteil der Raubkopierer ist, die zu Kunden werden würden, wenn man Raubkopieen zu 100% verhindern könnte.
Dass Raubkopieen illegal sind ist klar, dass es keine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopieen gibt ist ebenfalls klar.
Wie gross der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist, den Raubkopierer verursachen ist hingegen unklar, z.Z. werden gerne 1Mio Kopien mit 1Mio verkauften Exemplaren gleichgesetzt, was völlig blödsinnig ist.
Vllt. 100.000, vllt. 200.000 - da kann man nur raten - das sollte man mal in einer Studie untersuchen.


----------



## Sam28 (30. August 2009)

Man zahlt doch mit dem Preis für Brenner und Rohlinge auch gleich eine Gebühr mit weil man damit Kopien machen kann, ist also alles im grünen Bereich 



> Der Bundesverband Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue
> Medien e.V. (BITKOM) hat mit den Verwertungsgesellschaften einen
> Gesamtvertrag für CD-Brenner abgeschlossen. Vertragspartner sind die
> Verwertungsgesellschaften ZPÜ (Zentralstelle für private
> ...





> Mit dem nun gefundenen Kompromiss bewegen sich die Unternehmen am
> oberen Ende des wirtschaftlich Tragbaren. Die Mehrkosten müssen zu
> einem denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt aufgebracht werden: Die
> Realeinkommen vieler Haushalte sinken und zahlreiche Unternehmen der
> ...





> Derzeit beträgt die Abgabe auf DVD-Rohlinge 8,7 Cent je Spielstunde, bei CD-Rs und CD-RWs 7,2 Cent je Spielstunde.


Fröhliches Kopieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ein Spiel verbugt ist, kann man es nicht zurückgeben! eine Auto schon.
> ...


   Schwer zu verstehen oder??
Für mich ist egal ob kleiner oder großer Bug egal!! Fehler ist fehler. Für mich ist sowas Betrug, ein defektes Spiel in den umlauf zu bringen, und oft mal ist es den Spieleherstellern bekannt.
Wenn ich ein Fehler auf arbeit begehe oder absichtlich defekte Produkte herstelle bin ich entlassen!!!
und wenn das defekt produkt jemand benutzt kann er sich warscheinlich schwer verletzten.
es wäre aber eine möglichkeit für alle hersteller sämtlicher produkte defekte und schlecht ware herzustellen. Wärst du zu frieden schlechtes Brot zu bekommen, was schon total Grün ist und der hersteller sagt dann, schneid doch einfach das schlecht ab, dann ist das güne weg, oder unausgereifter Käse. Würdes du sowas kaufen und dann essen??? So sehe ich das mit den Spielen, warum muss ich mich im Internet nach fehlern informieren? Warum? Sowas fällt mir im traum nicht ein, oder informierst du dich im imternet ob das Brot was du kaufst richtig gefertigt wurde?? Ich muss 2 tage hart arbeiten gehen das ich mir was kaputtes kaufe?


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> ...


   Mein Gott bist du naiv?!   
Dann nenne mir mal eine vergleichbare Software, die keine Bugs hat....... Ich gehe dann schonmal schlafen  
Um mal auf das Thema wieder zurückzukommen, in wieweit stellt das für Dich eine Legitimation dar, dieses Produkt dann illegal zu besorgen und zu konsumieren? 
Oder um auf dein Brotbeispiel zu kommen. Warum solltest du das kaputte Brot, wenn du es denn aus dem Grunde nicht kaufst, stehlen??

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


   Nascar Racing 4. Oder CNC-software. BUG-Frei, CAD-CAM-software.
Wenn das Brot schlecht ist und ich es kaufe, dann bekomme ich sofort mein geld zurück. Was man bei Spielen nicht behaupten kann. denn Speile sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen. Schrott gekauft, must du den schrott behalten!!!! Wenn z.B.: glas im jogurt ist wird dieser sofort aus den verkauf genommen, was bei GTA4 oder Spore oder.................................... nicht der fall war.


----------



## Odin333 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


   Dem Brot siehst du an, dass es grün ist....
Software hat aber nichts mit Materiellen Dingen zu tun. Bugs hat jede Software, nur können es eben Bugs sein, die man nicht bemerkt, oder eben Bugs, die das weiterspielen verhindern oder uninteressant machen.
Ausserdem kann man auch durch lesen diverser Tests nie wissenm ob ein Spiel auf der eigenen PC-Konfiguration läuft oder nicht - Beispiel:
Bei Spore kann ich bis heute auf meinem Spielerechner nicht speichern und das Spiel stürzt immerwieder ab.
Hätte ich keinen Zweitrechner hätte ich den Dreck bis heute nicht richtig spielen können - 50€ habe ich aber so oder so in den Sand gesetzt. - Die Demo war klasse (Kreatureneditor), die Tests waren grossteils Positiv, trotzdem war das Spiel zum Kotzen, hätte ich eine Raubkopie davon gehabt, wäre ich heute 50€ reicher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



Odin333 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gordon-1979 schrieb:
> ...


   ok dann nichtmateriales Beispiel: Wenn dein Handy verbugt ist hast du die Möglichkeit dieses zurück zu geben und ein neues dafür zu bekommen. PC- Spiele nein.
Das Raubkopieren ist keine lösung, aber Bugs und der Preis sind das größte Problem. Ich kaufe mir meistens ein Spiel wenn es unter 20€ kostet, mehr sind die für mich nicht wert, denn für 60€ kann ich ein Monat essen kaufen, so muss mann das auch sehen. Für ein Spiel gehe ich nicht 2 Tage Arbeiten, dass ich es mir dann leisten kann.


----------



## GR0BI75 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Meine Güte, immer diese Äpfel & Birnen-Vergleiche... Videospiele sind noch kein Grundrecht sondern ein Luxus- bzw. Kulturgut. Kein Mensch wird gezwungen sich solche Titel zu kaufen... Wenn ich meinem Automechaniker vorheulen würde, dass ich für die 500€ aber auch lecker Essen hätte gehen können, der lacht sich auch zu Recht kaputt...


----------



## The_Final (30. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Werd doch mal konkret, welche "persönlichen" Information "genau" meinst du?


Ich meine, wie gesagt, jede Art von Information, die auf meine Person bezogen ist, dazu gehören auch schon Name, Geburtsdatum etc. Wenn ich das Game online zocken oder irgendeine Form von erweitertem/kostenpflichtigen Service vom Hersteller nutzen möchte, kann ich eine Angabe von Daten, sofern diese benötigt werden, nachvollziehen; will ich nur offline zocken, besteht ganz sicher keine Notwendigkeit. 


> Das ist rethorisch. Reden wir doch mal über die IST-Situation. Benenne doch mal ein Spiel was dich interessiert und welche "persönlichen" Daten du angeben musst. Wenn du das getan hast, haben wir diesbezüglich eine konkrete Disukssionsgrundlage.


Hier waren eher die aktuellen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen generell gemeint. SPORE zum Beispiel hätte ich mir sicher gekauft, wäre da nicht SecuROM.


> Und nun, was soll deiner Meinung nach die Konsequenz sein? Wenn es eh gecrackt wird, braucht sich ja der Entwickler auch dahingehend nicht mehr schützen? Schönen Danke auch. Dann brauch ich ja mein Fahrrad in Berlin auch nicht mehr anschliessen.


Nein, aber man sollte eine Möglichkeit suchen, Raubkopien zu erschweren, die den ehrlichen Kunden nicht benachteiligt. Welche Maßnahme das sein könnte, kann ich dir nicht sagen; es gibt Leute die dafür bezahlt werden, Kopierschutz zu entwickeln, und die sollen ihren Job machen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es darunter viele intelligente Fachkräfte gibt, die eine Lösung finden können, wenn sie nur wollen bzw. dazu beauftragt werden. Dein Beispiel passt übrigens nicht ganz: meines Wissens gibt es keine Szene, in der man Anerkennung bekommt, wenn man es schafft, ein Fahrradschloss zu knacken. Außerdem wird dein Fahrrad freiwillig von dir selbst abgeschlossen, du musst dir nicht verpflichtend ein Schloss und einen Schlüssel vom Hersteller holen und jedes (oder jedes dritte, fünfte, x-te) Mal, wenn du dir neue Schuhe kaufst oder die Haare färbst, einen neuen Schlüssel geben lassen.


> Und was genau sollte das bringen?


Bei genauerer Überlegung muss ich zugeben, dass es de facto wohl nichts bringen würde; bei Spielen mit Online-Zwang kann man ohenhin schon laufend überprüfen, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine legale Kopie handelt.


> Vergleiche mit einer raubkopierten Version hinken immer. Klar ist es so gesehen immer vorteilhafter "kein Geld" zu zahlen und "kein Kwas Kopierschutz" ertragen zu müssen. Aber man sollte niemals ein Verbrechen mit etwas legalem gleichsetzen. Überlege lieber was für positive Aspekte es hat, Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben. Du unterstützt die Entwickler, das spornt an und fördert auch zukünftig gute Spiele. Du stärkst den PC als SPieleplattform. Du hältst einen Wirtschaftskreislauf aufrecht, an dem sehr viele mitverdienen und ihre Familien etc. finanzieren. Des weiteren hatte ich ja bereits andere Vorteile von legalen Versionen genannt.
> 
> MfG


Den Faktor "Geld" habe ich bewusst weggelassen. Ich zahle generell gerne für ein gutes Spiel oder andere Unterhaltungsmedien. Allerdings fällt es schwer, zu erklären, warum man dafür zahlt, Dinge wie Online-Aktivierung, SecuROM, Online-Zwang etc. über sich ergehen zu lassen - die "Gratis-Version" hat das alles nicht. CD einlegen bzw. Image mounten und spielen - fertig. Ich spiele auch viel auf Konsolen und da funktioniert das mit Originalspielen ebenfalls ganz gut. Betrachte folgendes bitte nicht als meine persönliche Meinung, sondern als eine Betrachtung aus der Sicht eines fiktiven Spielers: Ich will ein Spiel spielen. Der PC als Plattform ist mir an sich egal, der Entwickler genauso. Ich habe 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Ich kaufe das Spiel legal. Dann muss ich mich registrieren, das Game online aktivieren, irgendwelche Zusatz-Software installieren oder was weiß ich. Vielleicht habe ich auch noch das Pech, dass die Original-DVD nicht erkannt wird. Oder dass mein System abstürzt. Oder bestimmte Software nicht mehr funktioniert/deinstalliert werden muss. Und wenn ich meine beschränkte Anzahl an Aktivierungen verbraucht habe, muss ich mich an den Support wenden, was zum einen ein Aufwand und zudem vielleicht noch kostenpflichtig ist.

2) Ich lade das Spiel illegal runter. Dann mounte ich das Image und spiele. Ich kann es installieren sooft ich will, ich muss nichts aktivieren/registrieren und es gibt keinen Eingriff in mein System.

Was werde ich wohl tun?  



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Automechaniker vorheulen würde, dass ich für die 500€ aber auch lecker Essen hätte gehen können, der lacht sich auch zu Recht kaputt...


Auch nicht ganz passend: Bei so gut wie jedem Neuwagen hat man eine Garantie - tritt ein Defekt auf, fährt man in die Werkstatt und der Defekt wird auf Kosten des Herstellers behoben. Man muss nicht darauf warten, bis der Hersteller eine offizielle Reparaturanleitung (keine Ahnung, was man in diesem Kontext anstelle eines Patches einsetzen könnte  ) veröffentlicht. Häufen sich die Defekte, gibt man den Wagen zurück, zwar mit Wertverlust, aber man bekommt zumindest einen Teil seines Geldes wieder.


----------



## tiefputin1 (30. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Unter eben jenen Auserwählten gibt es solche und solche. Zum einen die Konsumenten, die lediglich konsumieren, was ihnen vor die Finger huscht. Zum anderen die Opportunisten, sozusagen die Verbreiter, die teilen (neu-deutsch: "sharen"), was das Zeug hält. Und so kommt die Raubkopie an den "Verbraucher", sie landet in Tauschbörsen, auf illegalen Download-Servern, im Netz eben.


Jeder in der Release Group hat eine 'Aufgabe', etwas wozu er da ist...Keiner Konsumiert nur...wenn jemand nur Konsumiert und nix bringt, wird er gekickt und seine Zugänge gestrichen. Außerdem bekommen die Leute keinen UNBEGRENTZEN zugangn wie man denkt....damit das 'tauschen' auch funktioniert ist es wie beim torrent...die MEISTEN haben eine gewisse anzahl an Credits mit einem Ratio....z.b. muss man 2gb oder so beigetragen haben um vielleicht 1gb runterzuladen oder so.



> ---------------------------
> Before you start...
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...








> Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu spielen:
> 
> 1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen nicht möglich
> 2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber der Raubkopie
> ...


1. ein VIEEEEEEEEEL Zu kleiner Penis...
2. ein noch kleineres Gehirn
3. noch weniger Selbstwertgefühl
4. einen ziemlich großen Komplex

Würden soviele Games nicht nur xbox/ps exklusiv sein, wären die Spieler glücklicher? Wahrscheinlich
Final Fantasy13 , wer will das nich mal aufm pc zocken? 
Würde eine Demoversion von DIRT2 aufm PC (nicht nur xbox/ps) die verkaufszahlen ankurbeln können? Wahrscheinlich

ach noch eins, da hier die meisten sich offensichtlich die Sachen runterladen. ich möchte nur einiges anmerken.
1. Ihr hab kein Recht überhaupt einen Crack zu benutzen, da dieser Crack niemals für euch bestimmt ist.
     auf Divinity2 habt 'ihr' auch 'relativ' lange gebraucht, und dann funzt der crack nichtmal richtig (teleport usw.)
2. Cracker kommen nie welche nach....wenn die Oldschool Leute aufhören, könnt ihr euch gegenseitig in den   
    a**** f***en um euch die zeit zu vertreiben.


-> http://defacto2.net


'nicht heute, ich hab migräne'
'Vivian! ich bin doch keine Maschine'


----------



## lenymo (30. August 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Man zahlt doch mit dem Preis für Brenner und Rohlinge auch gleich eine Gebühr mit weil man damit Kopien machen kann, ist also alles im grünen Bereich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Gut und schön wenn man die Sachen wirklich brennen würde, aber wenn man die Daten nur von der Festplatte aus nutzt verdienen die Medien-Industrien doch auch wieder nix dran


----------



## Sam28 (30. August 2009)

Brennt man die Sachen halt auf DVD, die paar Cent sind es doch wert dann eine legale Kopie zu haben.


----------



## XIII13 (31. August 2009)

Hier stand nicht sinvolles, also srollt einfach weiter


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> GR0BI75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich meinem Automechaniker vorheulen würde, dass ich für die 500€ aber auch lecker Essen hätte gehen können, der lacht sich auch zu Recht kaputt...
> ...


Was hat denn das mit meinem Beispiel zu tun? Es geht hier um das Geflenne, wie man gänzlich verschiedene Produkte miteinander aufwiegt. Diese Rechtfertigungs-Konstrukte sind an sich ja originell, aber Autos sind Autos, Spiele sind Spiele. So einfach ist das manchmal......


----------



## The_Final (31. August 2009)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit meinem Beispiel zu tun? Es geht hier um das Geflenne, wie man gänzlich verschiedene Produkte miteinander aufwiegt. Diese Rechtfertigungs-Konstrukte sind an sich ja originell, aber Autos sind Autos, Spiele sind Spiele. So einfach ist das manchmal......


   Wieso bringst du dann selbst einen Autovergleich?


----------



## lenymo (31. August 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Brennt man die Sachen halt auf DVD, die paar Cent sind es doch wert dann eine legale Kopie zu haben.


   Eine einfache DVD reicht für die meisten Images doch schon gar nicht mehr da muss schon ne teure DL DVD her oder sogar 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2009)

Das mit dem Preis ist ja wohl die dümmste Ausrede überhaupt. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit werden Spiele doch extrem schnell billig.
Ein Beispiel: Ich wollte gerne Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway spielen. Als das Spiel aber erschien, erschienen zur gleichen Zeit noch viele andere Spiele und ich konnte mir ja nicht alle kaufen. Also hab ich erstmal einfach auf das Spiel verzichtet und gewartet.......jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass es das Spiel für 15 Euro gibt und hab es mir bestellt.
So habe ich keine Straftat begangen, 30 Euro gespart und kann das Spiel trotzdem spielen.
So mache ich das bei ca. 80 % meiner Spiele. Wenn 2-3 zur gleichen Zeit erscheinen, die mich interessieren, dann picke ich einfach 1 raus, welches ich mir zum Vollpreis kaufe und bei den anderen warte ich einfach bis sie im Preis zwischen 10-20 Euro angelangt sind und hole sie mir dann. Ob man das ein oder andere Spiel eben ein halbes Jahr später spielt, ist doch nicht schlimm. Das Spiel wird dadurch ja nicht schlechter.

Zum Thema Bugs: Ich wäre für eine Art Qualitätskontrolle. Eine Institution ähnllich wie die USK: Die aber nicht die Gewalthaltigkeit eines Spieles testet, sondern einfach dessen "Fertigkeit". Dort würden sie einfach auf ein paar Standardrechnern testen und könnten einem Spiel, das zu viele Bugs besitzt, einfach die Veröffentlichung verweigern. Dann würde sowas wie z.B. bei GTA4 zum Release erst gar nicht passieren.

Allgemein zum Thema Raubkopien ist einfach wichtig, dass beide Parteien sich wieder annähern. Ich könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass man das Thema mal umfangreich in Schulen anpackt. Es könnten dort Entwickler Vorträge halten: Wie entsteht ein Spiel eigentlich...welche Arbeitsschritte sind notwendig..... etc. Auch könnten die Entwickler Schulklassen mal für einen Tag einladen und ihnen die ganze Arbeitsweise "live" vorführen.
Ich denke einfach, dass viele gar nicht wissen, welch Arbeit hinter solch' einem Spiel steckt. Vielleicht wird das dem ein oder anderen dadurch bewusst.

Auf der anderen Seite sollte die Industrie aber auch wieder dem Spieler näher rücken. Diese ganzen Sachen wie Einzelspielerspiele an Online-Accounts binden, Registrierungen oder Installationslimitierungen empfinden viele eben (zurecht) als Gängelung. Da sollte die Industrie den Mumm haben, das Ganze einfach fallen zu lassen und dem ehrlichen Kunden die Hand reichen und sagen: Wir packen das Problem zusammen an.


----------



## Psychonautic (31. August 2009)

Wieso tun eigentlich fast alle so als wären die drastischen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen auch nur irgendwie Schuld an der Raubkopiererei?

Es ist eher umgekehrt oder?

Seit wann gibt es die drastischen Online Registrierungen? Ein paar Jahre? Und seit wann wird gesaugt, kopiert, gebrannt? Eigentlich schon immer.

Spiele kopiert wurden doch schon massig in Diskettenzeiten, wo es teilweise überhaupt keinen kopierschutz gab. Da war der Wirkungsradius nur kleiner (vom Bekannten, Nachbarn usw.)
Es nimmt halt jetzt durch das Internet neue Dimensionen an und vor allem lassen sich für Unternehmen so auch leichter irgendwelche Zahlen für Raubkopien generieren, die denen dann alle Nackenhaare aufstehen lassen.

Spiele werden also einfach nur kopiert, weil es gratis ist und möglich ist - und aus.

Dass die Raubkopie teilweise einwandfreier läuft als das Original ist einfach nur ärgerlich, kann aber nicht automatisch den Griff zur Raubkopie bedeuten (erklären, rechtfertigen was auch immer).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde gekauft, der Hersteller unterstützt *und ob wir das Game nun gleichzeitig oder nachheinander zocken macht für den Hersteller absolut keinen Unterschied*. Er hat eh nur 1 Einheit des spiels verkauft.


   Doch, denn ihr müsstet euch, laut Gesetz nunmal jeder eure Version kaufen um gleichzeitig spielen zu können.
Und das macht dann schon einen Unterschied für die Industrie, denen gehen drei oder vier verkaufte Kopien durch die Lappen. Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn jemand ein Spiel durchzockt und danach es jemand anderem zur Verfügung stellt, damit er es durchzocken kann. Mal eben schnell die fixed Exe ziehen und unter 3 oder vier Leuten verteilen ist verboten. Zu recht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Die Frage um die es sich dreht ist eben die,  wie gross der Anteil der Raubkopierer ist, die zu Kunden werden würden, wenn man Raubkopieen zu 100% verhindern könnte.


Da man Raubkopien nie zu 100% verhindern kann, wird wohl eher die Frage sein, wie man den Leuten einbläuen kann, dass das was sie tun (Konsumieren von Raubkopien) falsch ist.


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Wieso bringst du dann selbst einen Autovergleich?


Weil es um Preivergleiche geht? Und ich die Sinnlosigkeit mit dem Automechaniker-Beispiel untermauern wollte...


----------



## Tominator7 (31. August 2009)

Psychonautic schrieb:


> Dass die Raubkopie teilweise einwandfreier läuft als das Original ist einfach nur ärgerlich, kann aber nicht automatisch den Griff zur Raubkopie bedeuten (erklären, rechtfertigen was auch immer).


Genau das ist allerdings der Grund für viele, die sich Spiele eigentlich kaufen wollen, diese dann doch zu ziehen. Warum sollte ich Geld für ein Produkt ausgeben, dass im Zweifelsfall nicht oder nur mit Mühe zum richtigen Laufen gebracht werden kann, wenn ich es statt dessen, mit deutlich besserem Support und mit deutlich weniger Anstrengung kostenlos erhalten kann.
Also ich persönlich verstehe die Argumentation und habe ebenfalls schon das ein oder andere Spiel wegen seinen eingebauten Hürden nicht gekauft, obwohl ich es eigentlich vorgehabt hatte.
Online-Registrierung, DRM, etc. hat noch keinem Raubkopierer irgendwie groß Probleme gemacht. Der ehrliche Kunde ist der einzige, dem Steine in den Weg gelegt werden.


----------



## Boesor (31. August 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Dass Raubkopieen illegal sind ist klar, dass es keine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopieen gibt ist ebenfalls klar.
> Wie gross der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist, den Raubkopierer verursachen ist hingegen unklar, z.Z. werden gerne 1Mio Kopien mit 1Mio verkauften Exemplaren gleichgesetzt, was völlig blödsinnig ist.
> Vllt. 100.000, vllt. 200.000 - da kann man nur raten - das sollte man mal in einer Studie untersuchen.


Gut, ich dachte schon du wolltest da eine völlig verquere Begründungsstruktur basteln.
Und was den Schaden angeht, der wird wohl irgendwo zwischen Industrie (Maximum) und Raubkopiererangaben (Minimum) liegen.
Wo genau wäre in der tat interessant, aber vermutlich nicht zu beziffern.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Spiel wurde gekauft, der Hersteller unterstützt *und ob wir das Game nun gleichzeitig oder nachheinander zocken macht für den Hersteller absolut keinen Unterschied*. Er hat eh nur 1 Einheit des spiels verkauft.
> ...


Vielleicht sollte die Industrie zusammen mit der Regierung zuerst mal so manche Gesetze mal umändern und korrigieren, so dass eine Annäherung zwischen den Kopierern und der Content Industrie überhaupt erstmal ansatzweise ermöglicht wird.

Denn mit Securom Aktivierungsgeschützen, dem Verbot der Sicherheits und Privatkopie, sowie Massenabmahnungen wird die Industrie sicherlich keine Sympathien innerhalb der Raubkopiererreihen gewinnen, eher im Gegenteil.

Und solange da nichts Geschieht, sehe ich auch absolut Schwarz für Veränderungen. Es geht hier auch nicht um die überzeugten Hardcore Kopierer, denn die werden unabhängig von dem Preis und der Qualität der Waren eh weiter kopieren. Es geht um die Leute, welche aus Protest und aus Frust wegen der Politik der Industrie sowie wegen der mangelnden Qualität der Ware kopieren. Denn genau diese Leute sind diejenigen, welche potenzielle Kunden sind und bei einem entsprechenden Mehrwert der Originalware auch zu dieser greifen werden.

Wenn die Industrie jedoch weiter die Preise erhöht (Activision), bei der Qualität schwächelt, sowie die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen weiter verhärtet (Online Zwang in C&C4), wird nur noch mehr Kopiert werden und die Kluft zwischen den Kopierern und der Industrie wird immer größer werden. Da helfen auch die größten Moralapostel-Predigten nichts weiter. Denn solange es technisch möglich ist, massenweise GB zu saugen und auf DVD´s zu brennen wird es auch getan werden.


----------



## Freaky22 (31. August 2009)

kennydiez schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Leuten aus, die kein Geld haben? Kinder aus ärmeren Familien, Hartz4-Empfänger etc. ? Ist es vertretbar diese Leute mit völlig überzogenen "Abmahngebühren" von 5000€ zu bestrafen? ich finds nicht richtig. Es sollte eine Art Kulturgesetz geben, dass es diesen Leuten ermöglicht eine gewisse Anzahl Raubkopien zu besitzen.


   Ja und wenn wir schon dabei sind legalisieren wir das Schwarzfahren und den Ladendiebstahl. Wenn die ja kein Geld dafür haben dann dürfen die es sich so holen. Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn? Wie willst du das denn bitte rechtfertigen?


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

Freaky22 schrieb:


> kennydiez schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie siehts eigentlich mit Leuten aus, die kein Geld haben? Kinder aus ärmeren Familien, Hartz4-Empfänger etc. ? Ist es vertretbar diese Leute mit völlig überzogenen "Abmahngebühren" von 5000€ zu bestrafen? ich finds nicht richtig. Es sollte eine Art Kulturgesetz geben, dass es diesen Leuten ermöglicht eine gewisse Anzahl Raubkopien zu besitzen.
> ...


Das kann man zwar nicht rechtfertigen, aber es muss die Verhältnißmäßigkeit gewahrt werden. Die Höhe der Strafen ist absolut unmenschlich, überzogen und lässt viele zu Recht "Content-Mafia" schreien.

Was man alles bspw. laut der Straßenverkehrsordnung tun müßte, um solch eine Strafe zu bekommen? Da müsste schon Verkehrsgefährdung, Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss, Sachbeschädigung uvm. auf einmal zusammenkommen, um auf die Strafen im mehrzahligem Tausenderbereich zu kommen, welche bei den Abmahnanwälten für das (verhältnißmäßig) lächerliche runterladen von einigen MP3´s oder Spielen zusammenkommen. Und jeder wird wohl genau wissen, was schwerer wiegt. Aber leider lässt es die Politik zu, dass die Interessen der Industriebonzen höher gestellt werden, als die der normalen Bürger. Auch das ist ein Grund, warum aus Protest kopiert wird. Es muss sich schon sehr vieles ändern, damit ein Hauch einer Veränderung überhaupt erstmal durch die verhörteten Fronten wehen kann.


----------



## alpe93 (31. August 2009)

Ich finde um Raubkopien entgegen zu wirken 
hatte Blizzard früher schon mal einen großen 
Schritt gemacht in dem sie den 
Netztwerk/Lan Modus in Starcraft einbauten 
dadurch musste sich niemand das Spiel
von jmanden kopieren um Lan zu spielen
sonden einfach nur die Lan Version installieren.
Ich finde diese dinge fehlen den heutigen Spielen in Sachen Kundenfreundlichkeit...
Weshalb heute mehr Menschen zu Raupkopien 
greifen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Denn mit Securom Aktivierungsgeschützen, dem Verbot der Sicherheits und Privatkopie, sowie Massenabmahnungen wird die Industrie sicherlich keine Sympathien innerhalb der Raubkopiererreihen gewinnen, eher im Gegenteil.


Warum muss eigentlich immer nur die Industrie den Raubkopierern entgegenkommen? Ich kann die rigorosen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen seitens der Industrie (Online-DRM etc.) klar und deutlich nachvollziehen und verstehe auch, warum diese Maßnahmen getroffen werden. Jeder will schliesslich für seine Arbeit entlohnt werden. Und natürlich kann man der Industrie die Beschneidung des Gebrauchtmarktes durch Online-Aktivierungslimits vorwerfen und das wird denen sicherlich auch in die Karten spielen, sodass dadurch der Gebrauchtmarkt möglicherweise wegbricht.
Aber die Industrie wird den Teufel tun und sämtliche Kopierschutzsysteme aus ihren Spielen verbannen, solange sich die Käufer das bieten lassen.
Und ich lasse es mir im gewissem Maße bieten. Und wer dies nicht tut, den kann ich genausogut verstehen, derjenige hat halt seine Gründe, die hier im Thread auch schon zur Geltung kamen.


----------



## Freaky22 (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Freaky22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kennydiez schrieb:
> ...


Natürlich sind die überzogen, man will ja die Wiederholungsgefahr vermindern. Zudem ist das keine Sache der Politik, denn diese Abmahngebühren sind bisher nicht rechtlich geregelt, letztlich muss der Staat ja auch nicht alles regeln. Wenn im Vorhinein doch klar ist, das wenn ich eine Raubkopie ziehe und erwischt werde eine emfpindliche Strafe droht, bin ich es doch nachher selbst Schuld. Es wird ja keiner gezwungen Raubkopien zu verwenden bzw. sich diese zu versorgen. Wenn du aber mal diese Fälle genauer verfolgst stellst du fest dass auch die gierige Industrie bei Einzelfällen durchaus zugeständnisse in der Höhe der Abmahngebühren macht. Bevor man eine Raubkopie anfertigt könnte man auch erstmal drauf verzichten, bis das Spiel im Preis fällt oder man kauft es sich gebraucht. 
Aber um es klarzustellen, ich finde die Höhe auch völlig überzogen, wenn man aber überlegt wie es zu den Gebühren kommt bzw. wieso man diese dann zahlen muss kann ich wirklich nur sagen selbst Schuld, ist genauso wie bei Drogenkonsum oder besoffen Auto fahren. Wer dabei erwischt wird ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Gott bist du naiv?!
> ...


Das ist aber normal, dass eine Software die mehrere millionen Zeilen Quellcode hat, in bestimmten Szenarien nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Und für solche Sachen gibt es schliesslich Patches und Support an den man sich wenden kann etc. Des Weiteren kannst du durchaus auch Software zurückgeben, wenn sie denn auf deinem System nicht funktioniert. Beispiel GTA4. Das Spiel wurde ohne größere Probleme bei MM und Saturn zurückgenommen, auf Grund der bekannten ATI Probleme. 
Kannst du mir nun noch meine Frage beantworten, ob für dich die von dir genannten Gründe nun eine Legitimation für Raubkopien und illegale Nutzung darstellen?


Odin333 schrieb:


> Bei Spore kann ich bis heute auf meinem Spielerechner nicht speichern und das Spiel stürzt immerwieder ab.
> Hätte ich keinen Zweitrechner hätte ich den Dreck bis heute nicht richtig spielen können - 50€ habe ich aber so oder so in den Sand gesetzt. - Die Demo war klasse (Kreatureneditor), die Tests waren grossteils Positiv, trotzdem war das Spiel zum Kotzen, hätte ich eine Raubkopie davon gehabt, wäre ich heute 50€ reicher.


Deine ersten Anführungen habe ich weiter oben schon beantwortet. Kommen wir nun zu deinem Beispiel. Ein Spiel wird versucht so zu programmieren, dass es möglichst auf vielen Systemen läuft. Jedoch ist es nicht möglich dafür zu garantieren und das macht auch keiner. Es werden stets nur Hardwareempfehlungen angegeben. Des Weiteren kann der Hersteller einer Software nichts dafür, wenn dein System schlecht läuft und es dazu führt, dass das gewünschte Produkt nicht läuft oder nicht richtig. Gründe dafür können an so vielen Stellen gefunden werden. Es muss also nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dem SPiel an sich zu tun haben. Wir alle kennen doch das leidige Thema mit WIndows und was so alles passieren kann, wenn man das System nicht sauber hält und es mit der Zeit vermüllt. Oder man nicht richtig Treiber de-/und dann neuinstalliert etc. So war es schon immer und mit zunehmend komplexerem Zusammenspiel zwischen Software und Hardware wird es auch nicht besser werden. Außerdem darfst du nie vergessen, bei den meisten läuft es ohne Probleme und jetzt bitte nicht mit den ganzen negativen Foreneinträgen kommen, denn i. d. R. schreiben nur diejenigen in solchen Foren rein, die unzufrieden sind und dijenigen bei den alles läuft haben schliesslich keinen Grund sich darüber öffentlich auszulassen. 



The_Final schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Werd doch mal konkret, welche "persönlichen" Information "genau" meinst du?
> ...


 Warum nicht? Was genau ist daran negativ? Welche persönlichen Daten genau? Ihr schwafelt alle nur polemisch daher oder aber konkret zu werden!?!In dem konkreten Fall sollte er seine eigenen Argumente belegen und mal darlegen welche persönlichen Daten er genau meint, die er nicht weitergeben will.


> > Und nun, was soll deiner Meinung nach die Konsequenz sein? Wenn es eh gecrackt wird, braucht sich ja der Entwickler auch dahingehend nicht mehr schützen? Schönen Danke auch. Dann brauch ich ja mein Fahrrad in Berlin auch nicht mehr anschliessen.
> 
> 
> Nein, aber man sollte eine Möglichkeit suchen, Raubkopien zu erschweren, die den ehrlichen Kunden nicht benachteiligt. Welche Maßnahme das sein könnte, kann ich dir nicht sagen; es gibt Leute die dafür bezahlt werden, Kopierschutz zu entwickeln, und die sollen ihren Job machen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es darunter viele intelligente Fachkräfte gibt, die eine Lösung finden können, wenn sie nur wollen bzw. dazu beauftragt werden. Dein Beispiel passt übrigens nicht ganz: meines Wissens gibt es keine Szene, in der man Anerkennung bekommt, wenn man es schafft, ein Fahrradschloss zu knacken. Außerdem wird dein Fahrrad freiwillig von dir selbst abgeschlossen, du musst dir nicht verpflichtend ein Schloss und einen Schlüssel vom Hersteller holen und jedes (oder jedes dritte, fünfte, x-te) Mal, wenn du dir neue Schuhe kaufst oder die Haare färbst, einen neuen Schlüssel geben lassen.


 In dem Beispiel geht es um das Prinzip und nicht um genaue Einzelheiten. Prinzip: Fahrrad(software) wird eh, trotz Schutz(Kopierschutz) geklaut(raubkopiert)---->, nach der hier oft Vertretenen "Logik",Fahrradshcloss(Kopierschutz) kann gleich weggelassen werden. Das ist wirklich mehr als unlogisch. Niemand behauptet das DRM was tolles ist und wirklich effektiv ist. Aber es ist eine Versuch der Industrie sich gegen Raubkopien zu schützen. Wenn es nicht erfolgreich ist und die Kunden zu sehr gängelt, wie man ja schon sieht, dann wird die Idee verworfen und ein anderes Konzept umgesetzt. Aber das hier so viele den Herstellern die Intension sich schützen zu wollen negativ anlasten ist sehr kurzsichtig, egoistisch und naiv.


> > > Und was genau sollte das bringen?
> >
> >
> > Bei genauerer Überlegung muss ich zugeben, dass es de facto wohl nichts bringen würde; bei Spielen mit Online-Zwang kann man ohenhin schon laufend überprüfen, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine legale Kopie handelt.
> ...


Den Faktor "Geld" habe ich bewusst weggelassen. Ich zahle generell gerne für ein gutes Spiel oder andere Unterhaltungsmedien. Allerdings fällt es schwer, zu erklären, warum man dafür zahlt, Dinge wie Online-Aktivierung, SecuROM, Online-Zwang etc. über sich ergehen zu lassen - die "Gratis-Version" hat das alles nicht.[/quote] Du musst das leider so hinnehmen weil es viele Unverbesserliche gibt die meinen für geistiges Eigentum partout nichts zahlen zu müssen, dass ist der Grund. 





> CD einlegen bzw. Image mounten und spielen - fertig.


 Wie gesagt. Eine raubkopierte Version sollte wohl nicht das Maß der Dinge sein, an dem man sich orientiert oder nicht??


> Ich spiele auch viel auf Konsolen und da funktioniert das mit Originalspielen ebenfalls ganz gut. Betrachte folgendes bitte nicht als meine persönliche Meinung, sondern als eine Betrachtung aus der Sicht eines fiktiven Spielers: Ich will ein Spiel spielen. Der PC als Plattform ist mir an sich egal, der Entwickler genauso. Ich habe 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1) Ich kaufe das Spiel legal. Dann muss ich mich registrieren, das Game online aktivieren, irgendwelche Zusatz-Software installieren oder was weiß ich. Vielleicht habe ich auch noch das Pech, dass die Original-DVD nicht erkannt wird. Oder dass mein System abstürzt. Oder bestimmte Software nicht mehr funktioniert/deinstalliert werden muss. Und wenn ich meine beschränkte Anzahl an Aktivierungen verbraucht habe, muss ich mich an den Support wenden, was zum einen ein Aufwand und zudem vielleicht noch kostenpflichtig ist.


Und warum betrifft dann die Problematik nicht den Konsolensektor, wo das ganze völlig normal ist und so hingenommen wird?? Ansonsten ist es langsam ermüdend das immer wieder SPiele als Beispiel hergezogen werden, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann. DRM wurde "kaum" eingesetzt. Des Weiteren haben die Spiele wo es eingesetzt wurde i. d. R. ein Revoketool, mit dem man defacto unbegrenzte Aktivierungen hat. Punkt!! Die ganzen von dir genannten "fiktiven" Gründe sind schlechte Rechtfertigungen für illegales Verhalten, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen und können sofort widerlegt werden, was sie somit nichtig macht.


> 2) Ich lade das Spiel illegal runter. Dann mounte ich das Image und spiele. Ich kann es installieren sooft ich will, ich muss nichts aktivieren/registrieren und es gibt keinen Eingriff in mein System.
> 
> Was werde ich wohl tun?


 Nichts mit zwei Gründen, dass hattest du bei Punkt eins schon geshcrieben und wurde prompt von mir widerlegt. Diese "Scheinargumente" sind keine, wenn sie widerlegt werden können.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

Psychonautic schrieb:


> Spiele werden also einfach nur kopiert, weil es gratis ist und möglich ist - und aus.


 Und Hersteller wollen sich nur einfach dagegen schützen. Punkt und aus!!

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

Tominator7 schrieb:


> Psychonautic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dass die Raubkopie teilweise einwandfreier läuft als das Original ist einfach nur ärgerlich, kann aber nicht automatisch den Griff zur Raubkopie bedeuten (erklären, rechtfertigen was auch immer).
> ...


So ein Quatsch!!!
Wenn etwas schlecht ist oder schlecht läuft, warum sollte man es dann spielen wollen????
Wenn man etwas aus evtl. berechtigten Gründen nicht kauft, dann hat man nicht das Recht es sich anschliessend runterzuladen.

Wenn ich die ganzen Kommentare hier so lesen, wird sich an der Problematik wohl nie etwas ändern. Ihr versteht einfach nicht das genau solches Unrechtsbewußtsein zu solch drakonischen Schutzmaßnahmen führen. Und im Nachinein beschweren sich dann immer alle.... 

MfG


----------



## Freaky22 (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

CNC und CAD oder CAM Software kann man nun nicht wirklich mit Spielen vergleichen, denn bei Ersteren sind die möglichen Systemkonfigs ziemlich überschaubar und "einheitlich" was bei Spielen nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



Freaky22 schrieb:


> CNC und CAD oder CAM Software kann man nun nicht wirklich mit Spielen vergleichen, denn bei Ersteren sind die möglichen Systemkonfigs ziemlich überschaubar und "einheitlich" was bei Spielen nicht der Fall ist.


   1. und 2. Bestehen selbst bei solchen Prof-Solutions bekannte Bugprobleme. 

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

"Es gibt keine Raubkopie, die ich durchgespielt habe"... Dem muss ich wiohl zustimmen. Spiele die keinen Test erfahren, keine Demo mitbringen oder zu wenig promotet werden, werden einem Verbrauchertest unterzogen. In allen Fällen gibt es einen Grund warum das Spiel vorab nicht besonders beworben wurde. Der Euro ist teuer, da wäre man doch schön blöd die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Und noch eines hinterher, ich kaufe trotzdem Titel die mir nach einem kurzen anspielen gefallen. Allein schon wegen dem, wenn vorhanden, Multiplayer.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> "Es gibt keine Raubkopie, die ich durchgespielt habe"... Dem muss ich wiohl zustimmen. Spiele die keinen Test erfahren, keine Demo mitbringen oder zu wenig promotet werden, werden einem Verbrauchertest unterzogen. In allen Fällen gibt es einen Grund warum das Spiel vorab nicht besonders beworben wurde. Der Euro ist teuer, da wäre man doch schön blöd die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Und noch eines hinterher, ich kaufe trotzdem Titel die mir nach einem kurzen anspielen gefallen. Allein schon wegen dem, wenn vorhanden, Multiplayer.


Oh, dass ist ja mal ein ganz neues Argument. Dann benne mal die SPiele die keine Demo mitsich bringen, von keiner SPieleredaktion getestet wurden und kaum/ gar nicht promoted werden und wenn es denn solche Spiele geben sollte, warum man dann diese überhaupt spielen will?
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

p.s.: Trotzdem verstehst du nicht, dass du dazu das Recht nicht besitz und Vorwand dieser "Scheinargumente" dir die Version illegal zu besorgen.

MfG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Das kann man zwar nicht rechtfertigen, aber es muss die Verhältnißmäßigkeit gewahrt werden. Die Höhe der Strafen ist absolut unmenschlich, überzogen und lässt viele zu Recht "Content-Mafia" schreien.


Warum ergreifst du ständig Partei für Raubkopierer? Mehr als Polemik kommt dabei nicht heraus. 

"Die armen Raubkopierer, welche doch so auf die Spiele angewiesen sind und dann auch noch so böse verklagt werden, weil sie sich dass Spiel illegal heruntergeladen haben."  
Mehr lese ich da teilweise nicht heraus. Was soll das jedesmal?
Immer wieder die selben "Argumente" mit den selben Ergebnissen.
An die Menschlichkeit appellierst du bei der sogennanten "Content-Mafia", der Spielindustrie, sie sollen doch bitte nicht so sehr auf ihre Kunden rumhacken, aber Raubkopierer sollen menschlicher behandelt werden, weil sie ja so bedürftig sind?

Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Denn mit Securom Aktivierungsgeschützen, dem Verbot der Sicherheits und Privatkopie, sowie Massenabmahnungen wird die Industrie sicherlich keine Sympathien innerhalb der Raubkopiererreihen gewinnen, eher im Gegenteil.
> ...


Weil die Raubkopierer einfach die Möglichkeit haben, sich die Produkte als "Alternative" zum Kauf auch für lau zu saugen. Das gibt ihnen quasi eine gewisse Macht (welche es ja nur bei geistigem Eiggentum gibt), auch wenn diese natürlich mit Illegalität verbunden ist. Und solange die Industrie und die Politik dies nicht aufhalten bzw. wenigstens merklich eindämmen kann (was in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht passieren wird), wird sich da nichts dran ändern. Und deswegen muss meiner Meinung nach die Industrie den ersten Zug machen, um von den Ruabkopierern wenigstens die potenziellen Kunden für sich zu gewinnen.

Und ich verlange ja auch gar nicht, dass die Industrie den Kopierschutz völlig abschafft. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Ein normalers Safedisc Auslese und DVD Start Kopierschutz reicht völlig aus. Alles was darüber hinaus geht schikaniert nur den ehrlichen Kunden und lässt die Releasegroups und die Raubkopierer lachen.



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das
> ...


Ich ergreife nicht Partei für Raubkopierer, denn auch ich weiss das jede Raubkopie irgendwo der PC Spielewelt schadet. Ich will einfach das die Raubkopie durch zivilisierte und normale Mittel bekämpft wird. Die Anzahl der "Täter" ist einfach viel zu gross, um von Kriminalität sprechen zu können. Hier laufen gewissen Dinge einfach völlig verkehrt. Ich war mal selber notorischer Raubkopierer und weiss wovon ich spreche. In meinem Freudeskreis gibt es gewisse Leute, welche mich auslachen dass ich mir seit Jahren keine warez mehr ziehe. Und das sind ganz normale Leute, welche evtl. das ein oder andere Spiele sich auch Original leisten könnten. Die Möglichkeit des Kopierens ist in den Köpfen der Leute eingebrannt, als Normales MIttel zum Geldsparen. Ich habe echt nicht die geringste Ahnung wie man das Problem angehen könnte...


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und ich verlange ja auch gar nicht, dass die Industrie den Kopierschutz völlig abschafft. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Ein normalers Safedisc Auslese und DVD Start Kopierschutz reicht völlig aus. Alles was darüber hinaus geht schikaniert nur den ehrlichen Kunden und lässt die Releasegroups und die Raubkopierer lachen.


Wenn du denkst dass das ausreicht, warum hat sich dann an der Raubkopierproblematik nichts geändert, denn bevor es zur Onlineaktivierung und DRRM Maßnahmen kam, waren dies die üblichen Verfahren.
Und ich weiß noch genau wie damals alle rumgemeckert haben, man solle doch den "ehrlichen" Kunden entgegen kommen und es sei unzumutbar beim Spielen die original Disk im Laufwerk haben zu müssen etc.

Egal wie man es macht, es wird immer wieder Rechtfertigungen geben, warum man kein Geld für geistiges Eigentum ausgeben muss und es statt dessen runterlädt. Alle angebrachten Gründe sind defacto nichtig, da widerlegbar. Niemand zwingt euch etwas zu kaufen. Wenn ihr irgendwas mit dem Produkt auszusetzen habt, dann laßt es halt und nimmt es nicht als Vorwand.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit des Kopierens ist in den Köpfen der Leute eingebrannt, als Normales MIttel zum Geldsparen. Ich habe echt nicht die geringste Ahnung wie man das Problem angehen könnte...


Am konsequentesten wäre es einfach den PC Markt nicht mehr zu bedienen, dass ist zwar utopisch aber dann würden die ganzen Leute endlich mal aufwachen und evtl. verstehen was sie falsch machen. Man muss denjenigen einfach ihr Unrecht vorführen. Nur weil millionen Kinder im pupertären Alter anfangen zu stehlen, kann man das auch nicht bagatellisieren. Es ist und bleibt Diebstahl, genauso wie das ungerechtfertigte Nutzen von geistigem Eigentum Anderer. 

Wenn die Leute nicht einsichtig werden, treiben Sie, zu Recht, die Entwickler nur dazu an, noch drakonischere Mittel einzusetzen und sägen somit an dem eigenem Ast auf dem sie sitzen und auch an dem auf dem wir alle sitzen, siehe immer mehr PC only SPiele für Konsole etc..

MfG


----------



## syprix (31. August 2009)

Also seit ich die Spielepyramide entdeckt habe bin ich zufrieden. Ich bin mehr der online Spieler und spiele eher selten ein Spiel durch. Und in der Spiele Pyramide finde ich gute Spiele für 10-20 Euro. Sie sind schon alt aber das stört mich nicht.

Und wenn ein Spiel raus kommt weiß ich in ein paar Jahren steht es dort zum kauf bereit. Dort kaufe ich gerne.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich verlange ja auch gar nicht, dass die Industrie den Kopierschutz völlig abschafft. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Ein normalers Safedisc Auslese und DVD Start Kopierschutz reicht völlig aus. Alles was darüber hinaus geht schikaniert nur den ehrlichen Kunden und lässt die Releasegroups und die Raubkopierer lachen.
> ...


Ich schätze es gibt eine große Dunkelziffer an Leuten, die durch die Erhärtung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu Raubkopierern geworden sind bzw. verstärkt Kopien konsumieren. Viele Leute tönen lautstark in Foren oder bei Amazon rum, das sie das und das Game boykottieren wegen DRM, aber ziehen es sich dann doch stillheimlich von Rapidshare, weil sie es ja doch zocken wollen. Viele benutzen diese Argumente auch nur als Vorwand zum Geldsparen, aber ich denke mind. genausoviele sind wirklich gerade wegen Securom 7 und co. zu Raubkopierern geworden.


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und ich verlange ja auch gar nicht, dass die Industrie den Kopierschutz völlig abschafft. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Ein normalers Safedisc Auslese und DVD Start Kopierschutz reicht völlig aus.



Ich bin jedesmal erschüttert, dass soviel geballtes Branchenwissen als Konsument verkümmern muss, während Insider in vollkommener Unkenntis Entscheidungen treffen dürfen. Die Welt sähe besser aus, wenn man auch mal den kleinen Mann an den Hebel lassen würde!




> Die Anzahl der "Täter" ist einfach viel zu gross, um von Kriminalität sprechen zu können.



Die Anzahl der Delikte relativiert den Straftatbestand? Das wäre ja praktisch - könnte man Ordnungsamt und Verkehrswacht auch mal vorschlagen...


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin jedesmal erschüttert, dass soviel geballtes Branchenwissen als Konsument verkümmern muss, während Insider in vollkommener Unkenntis Entscheidungen treffen dürfen. Die Welt sähe besser aus, wenn man auch mal den kleinen Mann an den Hebel lassen würde!
> ...


Manchmal sind die Gedanken eines einfachen Mannes weit mehr wert, als die wirren Management Ergüsse eines Großkonzerns, welcher mit allen Maßnahmen die Gewinnmaximierung anstrebt.

Und zur Anzahl der Delikte: Diese relativieren den "Straftatbestand" natürlich nicht, aber wenn so viele normale Leute quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten "Straftaten" begehen, sollte man die Sache schon anders angehen, als durch die Massenkriminalisierung der Bevölkerung. Das ist einfach ein logischer Schluss, dass dort mehr im Argen liegt als nur kriminelle Energie.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


Nein, dass sind doch nur ausflüchte, billige Ausreden sein illegales Handeln zu legitimieren. Wenn sie ernsthaft aus den Gründen das SPiel boykottieren wollten, dann würden sie es auch nicht runterladen, denn so bestätigen sie doch nur die Ansichten der Entwickler/Publisher. 



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich verlange ja auch gar nicht, dass die Industrie den Kopierschutz völlig abschafft. Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Ein normalers Safedisc Auslese und DVD Start Kopierschutz reicht völlig aus.
> ...


Zu Erstens: LOL 
Zu Zweitens: Guter Vergleich. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> GR0BI75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


Nur das Philosophie bei dem Thema hier nicht weiter hilft oder wie sieht das Konkret in der Umsetzung aus?


> Und zur Anzahl der Delikte: Diese relativieren den "Straftatbestand" natürlich nicht, aber wenn so viele normale Leute quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten "Straftaten" begehen, sollte man die Sache schon anders angehen, als durch die Massenkriminalisierung der Bevölkerung. Das ist einfach ein logischer Schluss, dass dort mehr im Argen liegt als nur kriminelle Energie.


Doch, genau das kann man. Sonnst müsste man ja auch den Tatbestand Mord, bei millionenfacher Ausführung bagatellisieren, nach der Logik.

MfG


----------



## anjuna80 (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Schwer zu verstehen oder??
> Für mich ist egal ob kleiner oder großer Bug egal!! Fehler ist fehler. Für mich ist sowas Betrug, ein defektes Spiel in den umlauf zu bringen, und oft mal ist es den Spieleherstellern bekannt.
> Wärst du zu frieden schlechtes Brot zu bekommen, was schon total Grün ist und der hersteller sagt dann, schneid doch einfach das schlecht ab, dann ist das güne weg, oder unausgereifter Käse. Würdes du sowas kaufen und dann essen???


Ich sehe das genauso, aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht das Spiel dann zu "klauen". Oder, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, nimmst du das Brot aus dem Supermarkt einfach mit ohne zu bezahlen, weil es nicht mehr so gut aussieht und es dann eh egal ist?
Verbuggte Spiele sind lästig (obwohl ich finde, dass sich die Branche wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung befindet und sich immer seltener Spiele mit nenneswerten Bugs finden lassen), aber kein Legitimationsgrund.


----------



## anjuna80 (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und zur Anzahl der Delikte: Diese relativieren den "Straftatbestand" natürlich nicht, aber wenn so viele normale Leute quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten "Straftaten" begehen, sollte man die Sache schon anders angehen, als durch die Massenkriminalisierung der Bevölkerung. Das ist einfach ein logischer Schluss, dass dort mehr im Argen liegt als nur kriminelle Energie.


Das Problem ist dass die Leute noch nicht genug sensibilisiert wurden. Viele wissen gar nicht, welchen Schaden sie anrichten und was die Verluste für die Unternehmen bedeuten.
Und eine andere Möglichkeit (neben einer besseren "Aufklärung") als die Leute zu kriminalisieren und abschreckende Exempel zu statuieren, sehe ich nicht. 
Du bist das beste Beispiel. Du weisst genau was du tust, weisst dass es eigentlich nicht richtig ist, kümmerst dich aber einen Dreck darum


----------



## N-o-x (31. August 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich immer nur die Industrie den Raubkopierern entgegenkommen? Ich kann die rigorosen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen seitens der Industrie (Online-DRM etc.) klar und deutlich nachvollziehen und verstehe auch, warum diese Maßnahmen getroffen werden. Jeder will schliesslich für seine Arbeit entlohnt werden.


Es funktioniert doch nicht! Es ist ein absolut untaugliches Mittel um Kopien zu verhindern. Mit jedem Release sieht man das auf's neue. Wenn ein Spiel ausnahmsweise mal nicht zeitnah gecrackt wird liegt das daran, dass sich bei den Releasegroups keiner dafür interessiert und nicht weil der Kopierschutz so wirkungsvoll ist (Beispiel Anno 1404).

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man verstehen kann, dass die Publisher zu so einem Mittel greifen. Das Argument wirksamer Schutz ist bei DRM nicht existent.

Wesentlich sind 2 tatsächliche Gründe: kein Gebrauchtmarkt (wobei da in Deutschland noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist, Stichwort Erschöpfungsgrundsatz) und die Schritt für Schritt Umstellung auf Onlinevertrieb, was eine nahezu Verdopplung der Einnahmen bedeutet und den Einzelhandel ausrotten wird. Kostet also lokal Arbeitsplätze.

Und wenn dann (wie hier) noch Einzelne diese Entwicklung auf's letzte mit dem immer gleichen Geschwafel von "man muss sich doch schützen" verteidigen, dann kann ich nur entgegnen: Ja ich auch... indem ich sowas gerade nicht kaufe.

Ich kopier's dann auch nicht, aber es spielt keine Rolle wenn es jemand anderes kopiert, da wie ich ganz am Anfang schonmal geschrieben habe, wirtschaftlich einzig entscheidend ist, warum jemand nicht kauft und nicht ob er kopiert.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und zur Anzahl der Delikte: Diese relativieren den "Straftatbestand" natürlich nicht, aber wenn so viele normale Leute quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten "Straftaten" begehen, sollte man die Sache schon anders angehen, als durch die Massenkriminalisierung der Bevölkerung. Das ist einfach ein logischer Schluss, dass dort mehr im Argen liegt als nur kriminelle Energie.
> ...


Was tu ich denn? Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel mit mehreren Leuten und wir spielen es gleichzeitig? Oh mein Gott ich Schwerverbrecher    

Wenn ich mich einen Dreck darum kümmern würde, dann würde ich auch heute noch alles an Games aus dem netz ziehen und für nichts bezahlen. Aber das tu ich halt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr sondern hol mir nur manchmal Single Player betonte Games mit mehreren Leuten zusammen und ersetze meine alten Raubkopien von damals mehr und mehr durch Originale.

Hätten wir uns etwas alle ein Tomb Raider Underworld Exmeplar hollen sollen? Das ist lächerlich    

Es mag zwar immer noch nicht ganz legal sein, aber immer noch 100 mal besser als das alleinige saugen und für nichts bezahlen.


----------



## Gustav2008 (31. August 2009)

Vom Rechtlichen Standpunkt einmal abgesehen, lesen ich hier nur moralische Aspekte. Ich frage mich nur wieso hier Moral "darf man oder darf man nicht" diskutiert wird, denn Konzerne / Publisher handeln auch nicht moralisch. Es geht nur um Geld und zwar genauer wie viel erwirtschaftet wird. Denkt hier einer der Manager von den Publishern denkt nur eine Sekunde an irgend einen moralischen Aspekt?

Es wird lediglich Lobbying betrieben um die Raubkopie schärfer unter Strafe zu stellen, weil man in der Industrie der Meinung ist, so mehr Geld verdienen zu können.

Ist es also moralisch richtig einen einfachen Raubkopierer, meist sehr junger Mensch, der sich vielleicht Musik, Spiele, ... usw aus dem Internet geladen hat, sein ganzes Leben zu zerstören und ggf. sogar eine Harftstrafe zu verhängen? Ist das moralisch OK, oder ist es doch eher nur ein Ziel einer Industie Abschreckung auf Kosten eines einfachen / einfacher Menschen zu betreiben?


----------



## anjuna80 (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Was tu ich denn? Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel mit mehreren Leuten und wir spielen es gleichzeitig? Oh mein Gott ich Schwerverbrecher


OK du bist doch noch nicht sensibilisiert worden, du bist doch ein schlechtes Beispiel   




> Hätten wir uns etwas alle ein Tomb Raider Underworld Exmeplar hollen sollen?


Öhm, ja? Aber das haben wir ja schon in anderen Threads versucht auszudiskutieren.




> Es mag zwar immer noch nicht ganz legal sein, aber immer noch 100 mal besser als das alleinige saugen und für nichts bezahlen.


Mir kommen die Tränen!


----------



## German_Ripper (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Trotzdem verstehst du nicht, dass du dazu das Recht nicht besitz und Vorwand dieser "Scheinargumente" dir die Version illegal zu besorgen.



Sehr schön. Du willst jetzt also einen auf Moralapostel machen und mir sowie allen Anderen hier sagen, dass du noch nie ein raubkopiertes Spiel auf deinem Rechner hattest bzw. gespielt hast? Wer's glaubt. Wo wir schon dabei sind, du besitzt also auch keine raubkopierten MP3`s, Software oder EBooks? Ich lach mich tot du ...*ugly*


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 31.08.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich tod du Würstchen *ugly*


Reiß dich mal zusammen.

Du magst zwar mit DaStash nicht der gleichen Meinung sein, aber das ist noch lange kein Argument ihn als "Würstchen" zu bezeichnen.   

D.h. wenn du hier in diesem Forum weiterdiskutieren willst, dann bitte in einem normalen und sachlichen Ton, soweit verständlich?

Übrigens schreibt man "tot", nicht "tod".


----------



## DeadBody666 (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

ZITAT:  2. Cracker kommen nie welche nach....wenn die Oldschool Leute aufhören, könnt ihr euch gegenseitig in den   
    a**** f***en um euch die zeit zu vertreiben.


Ist schon geil wie innerhalb von 24h das Niveau auf unter null sinken kann!!!


----------



## German_Ripper (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. wenn du hier in diesem Forum weiterdiskutieren willst, dann bitte in einem normalen und sachlichen Ton, soweit verständlich?



Ich hatte meinen unsachlichen Ton bereits selber erkannt. Trotzdem danke für den dezenten Hinweis.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

N-o-x schrieb:


> Wesentlich sind 2 tatsächliche Gründe: kein Gebrauchtmarkt (wobei da in Deutschland noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist, Stichwort Erschöpfungsgrundsatz)


Stimmt doch gar nicht. Wenn man das Revoketool benutz kann man die DRM SPiele auch original weiterverkaufen. Wenn das dann der jenige nicht macht ist er allein Schuld daran und nicht DRM.


> und die Schritt für Schritt Umstellung auf Onlinevertrieb, was eine nahezu Verdopplung der Einnahmen bedeutet und den Einzelhandel ausrotten wird. Kostet also lokal Arbeitsplätze.


Das ist der ganz normale technische Vortschritt.


> Und wenn dann (wie hier) noch Einzelne diese Entwicklung auf's letzte mit dem immer gleichen Geschwafel von "man muss sich doch schützen" verteidigen, dann kann ich nur entgegnen: Ja ich auch... indem ich sowas gerade nicht kaufe.


 Ja, soll jedem selbst überlassen sein wie er auf solche Maßnahmen reagiert, solange er dann nichts unrechtes macht. 


> Ich kopier's dann auch nicht, aber es spielt keine Rolle wenn es jemand anderes kopiert, da wie ich ganz am Anfang schonmal geschrieben habe, wirtschaftlich einzig entscheidend ist, warum jemand nicht kauft und nicht ob er kopiert.


Genau da liegt der Denkfehler. Es ist durchaus entscheidend ob er es kopiert. Denn wenn er nicht die Möglichkeit hätte, siehe Konsolenmarkt, würde es sich definititv, selbst bei höheren Preisen, positiv in den Verkaufszahlen bemerkbar machen.   

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Was tu ich denn? Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel mit mehreren Leuten und wir spielen es gleichzeitig? Oh mein Gott ich Schwerverbrecher
> 
> Wenn ich mich einen Dreck darum kümmern würde, dann würde ich auch heute noch alles an Games aus dem netz ziehen und für nichts bezahlen. Aber das tu ich halt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr sondern hol mir nur manchmal Single Player betonte Games mit mehreren Leuten zusammen und ersetze meine alten Raubkopien von damals mehr und mehr durch Originale.
> 
> ...


Genau da liegt das Problem. Du versuchst objektiven Rechtsbruch mit scheinheiligen Argumenten zu begründen und zu rechtfertigen um dein Gewissen reinzuwaschen. Was du nicht siehst oder eher nicht sehen willst ist, dass dies nichts daran ändert das du das nicht darfst, sondern in dem Fall lediglich für den Eigengebrauch Kopien erstellen, insofern kein Kopierschutz vorhanden ist.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > p.s.: Trotzdem verstehst du nicht, dass du dazu das Recht nicht besitz und Vorwand dieser "Scheinargumente" dir die Version illegal zu besorgen.
> ...


   Man merkt, du willst es offensichtlich nicht einsehen. Red Dir mal die Welt schön!!   

MfG


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Vom Rechtlichen Standpunkt einmal abgesehen, lesen ich hier nur moralische Aspekte. Ich frage mich nur wieso hier Moral "darf man oder darf man nicht" diskutiert wird, denn Konzerne / Publisher handeln auch nicht moralisch. Es geht nur um Geld und zwar genauer wie viel erwirtschaftet wird. Denkt hier einer der Manager von den Publishern denkt nur eine Sekunde an irgend einen moralischen Aspekt?
> 
> Es wird lediglich Lobbying betrieben um die Raubkopie schärfer unter Strafe zu stellen, weil man in der Industrie der Meinung ist, so mehr Geld verdienen zu können.
> 
> Ist es also moralisch richtig einen einfachen Raubkopierer, meist sehr junger Mensch, der sich vielleicht Musik, Spiele, ... usw aus dem Internet geladen hat, sein ganzes Leben zu zerstören und ggf. sogar eine Harftstrafe zu verhängen? Ist das moralisch OK, oder ist es doch eher nur ein Ziel einer Industie Abschreckung auf Kosten eines einfachen / einfacher Menschen zu betreiben?


"Ganzes Leben zu zerstören...". Da wüsste ich gerne mal ein hiesiges Beispiel!

Ich habe ferner den Eindruck, dass der Großteil der Forumuser noch gar nicht im Arbeitsleben steht? Das würde die bizarre Einstellung zu den Konzernen erklären, die trotz des bösenbösen-DRMs, überhöhter Preise blabla immer noch Arbeitgeber sind. Und da wäre es Angestellter auch nur in meinem Sinne, dass das Management einen guten Job macht und Geld erwirtschaftet...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

Um entsprechend nachzupfeffern: 

*„Argumente“ für Kopien* sind ja wie schon hier hinreichend thematisiert „fehlende Testmöglichkeit neuer Spiele“, „Abschreckung durch hohe Preise“, „teils schlimme Qualitätsniveaus der Spiele“. *Nur frage ich mich, warum dann trotzdem auch teils massiv für Wii, PSP, DS und XB360 kopiert wird?*

Qualitativ sind die Spiele (vom technischen Standpunkt der Stabilität betrachtet) zu 98% wirklich hervorragend. Ich kann mich an kein Konsolenspiel der letzten Jahre erinnern, dass mir wirklich massive Probleme (vergleichbar mit Gothic 3, Söldner oder Armed Assault) gemacht hat. 

Da es anders als im PC-Segment noch einen großen Leihmarkt gibt, kann man quasi jedes Spiel direkt zum Launch für wenige Euro antesten, oder über das Wochenende durchspielen. Gleichzeitig wird so das „Argument“ neutralisiert, dass Spiele auf Konsole zu teuer wären. Sind sie nicht. Ein Call of Juarez 2 muss ein zweifelnder Kunde nicht für 60 Euro kaufen. Er kommt mit 5 Euro hin, wenn er es über das Wochenende leiht - und an zwei Tagen ist man locker mit der Kampagne fertig. Später kann man sich das Spiel dann noch immer für 20 Euro kaufen. 

Also, warum wird auch auf diesen Plattformen kopiert, obwohl sie den Spieler wirklich „verwöhnen“ (verglichen mit dem PC-Markt) und man kaum von einer Content-Mafia sprechen kann. Es gibt kein DRM, keine Bindungen oder Aktivierungen für Offline-Spiele. Die Qualität ist sehr gut und auch Menschen mit starken Finanzproblemen können die neusten Spiele sehr günstig testen, ohne direkt in die Illegalität abzudriften. Falls das Leihen überhaupt nötig ist, da es zu jedem größeren Spiel ohnehin eine Demo (360, PSP) gibt.

Kopieren die Leute am Ende also doch deshalb, weil es schlicht nichts kostet und die Gefahr erwischt zu werden insgesamt eher gering ist? Selbst wenn neue Spiele 20 Euro kosten würden und vollgepackt mit T-Shirts oder Anhängern wären, würden die Kopierer weiterhin ihr bekanntes Muster betreiben. Warum soll man Leuten Anreize zum Kauf geben, obwohl die klar nichts kaufen wollen - egal ob es 20 oder 50 Euro kostet. Möglicherweise kann man einige wenige zum Kaufen überreden, aber das Gros? Ich glaube nicht, Tim.

Regards, eX!


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was tu ich denn? Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel mit mehreren Leuten und wir spielen es gleichzeitig? Oh mein Gott ich Schwerverbrecher
> ...


Ich weiss zu 100% das ich das nach dem Gesetz nicht darf. Aber wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe gehe ich damit einen MIttelweg, in dem ich soweit es geht die Industrie unterstütze, aber auch gleichzeitig meinen Geldbeutel schone. Ich bin einfach irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen dem Hardcore Kopierer und dem heiligen Allesoriginalkäufer.
Ich wüsste echt nicht wo ich das hier rechtfertigt habe. Ich tu es nämlich wirklich nicht. Ich zeige nur meine Beweggründe auf und akzeptiere lediglich nicht den Verbot der Privatkopie für Familie und Freunde und damit verstoße ich ganz bewusst gegen das Gesetz. Soweit kommt es noch, das mir die Industrie verbieten wird, meinen engsten Umkreis mit Kopien ihrer Produkte zu versorgen.

Ich betrachte die Sache einfach unter einem normalen menschlichem Aspekt, nicht dem praragraphenmäßigen. Wenn mich mein Vater um die Kopie der Indiana Jones Trilogie Box bittet, kriegt er sie. Wenn mich meine Freundin um die Kopie meiner Sims 3 Collectors Edition bittet, bekommt sie sie auch. In solchen Fällen geht es mir am Allerwertesten vorbei ob ich gegen das Gesetzt verstoße, denn in meinen Augen ist das einfach lächerlich.

Und genau hier beginnt das, worauf ich hinaus will. Die lächerliche Bevormundung der Industrie gegenüber dem Kunden, welcher sich das nicht in jedem Falle gefallen lässt. Genauso mit DRM, nicht kopierbaren MP3 Downloads. Die schürt einfach die Unzufriedenheit der Leute gegenüber der Industrie und sie greifen zu ihrer einzigen "Waffe", der Raubkopie, wobei ihnen nicht bewusst ist, das Verzicht die bessere ist.


----------



## STARSCrazy (31. August 2009)

Ich selbst bin kein Raubkopierer.
Diejenigen die ich aber kenne argumentieren damit, dass sie für fast all diese Spiele eh kein Geld ausgegeben hätten. Das zweite Argument das man gerne hört: "Warum Geld ausgeben, wenn ich es kostenlos bekomme?". Der Grund ist wohl eine Kombination aus fehlender Moral ("Nicht mein Problem!") sowie fehlendes Geld.

Die Raubkopierer die ich kenne, geben nur dann Geld für ein Spiel aus, wenn es sich um ein Top-Internet-Multiplayer-Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation handelt (WOW, BF2, L4D). Auch für qualitative und günstige Klassiker werden schon mal 10 € an der Software-Pyramide ausgegeben.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

STARSCrazy schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin kein Raubkopierer.
> Diejenigen die ich aber kenne argumentieren damit, dass sie für fast all diese Spiele eh kein Geld ausgegeben hätten. Das zweite Argument das man gerne hört: "Warum Geld ausgeben, wenn ich es kostenlos bekomme?". Der Grund ist wohl eine Kombination aus fehlender Moral ("Nicht mein Problem!") sowie fehlendes Geld.
> 
> Die Raubkopierer die ich kenne, geben nur dann Geld für ein Spiel aus, wenn es sich um ein Top-Internet-Multiplayer-Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation handelt (WOW, BF2, L4D). Auch für qualitative und günstige Klassiker werden schon mal 10 € an der Software-Pyramide ausgegeben.


Damit wird doch nur wieder mal bestätigt, dass die Preise für neuerscheinende Blockbuster Spiele teilweise einfach zu hoch sind. Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn jemand für ein Saints Row 2 keine 45 Euro ausgeben will und erst auf eine Pyramidenversion wartet. Auch das Argument mit den Langzeitmotivationspielen und dem Multiplayer Mehrwert kann ich absolut verstehen.

Die Hersteller müssen die Raubkopien bei PC Spielen einfach im Gegensatz zur Konsole miteinkalkulieren. Und eine Gewinnsteigerung ergiebt sich eben nicht durch eine Verschärfung des Kopierschutzes, sondern durch einen Top Multiplayer, eine super Langzeitmotivation, Gimmicks in der Packung sowie auch durch niedrigere Spielepreise zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich weiss zu 100% das ich das nach dem Gesetz nicht darf. Aber wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe gehe ich damit einen MIttelweg, in dem ich soweit es geht die Industrie unterstütze, aber auch gleichzeitig meinen Geldbeutel schone. Ich bin einfach irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen dem Hardcore Kopierer und dem heiligen Allesoriginalkäufer.
> Ich wüsste echt nicht wo ich das hier rechtfertigt habe. Ich tu es nämlich wirklich nicht. Ich zeige nur meine Beweggründe auf und akzeptiere lediglich nicht den Verbot der Privatkopie für Familie und Freunde und damit verstoße ich ganz bewusst gegen das Gesetz. Soweit kommt es noch, das mir die Industrie verbieten wird, meinen engsten Umkreis mit Kopien ihrer Produkte zu versorgen.


 Falsch!!!
Das verbietet dir nicht die Industrie, sondern der Gesetzgeber, in dem er in einem Zusatzartikeln darauf hinweist, seit 2008 glaube ich, dass das Recht auf Privatkopien dann nicht besteht, wenn dafür ein Kopierschutz umgangen werden muss, was defakto verboten ist. Also beschwere Dich beim Gesetzgeber, der dieses widersprüchige Gesetz eingeführt hat.


> Ich betrachte die Sache einfach unter einem normalen menschlichem Aspekt, nicht dem praragraphenmäßigen. Wenn mich mein Vater um die Kopie der Indiana Jones Trilogie Box bittet, kriegt er sie. Wenn mich meine Freundin um die Kopie meiner Sims 3 Collectors Edition bittet, bekommt sie sie auch. In solchen Fällen geht es mir am Allerwertesten vorbei ob ich gegen das Gesetzt verstoße, denn in meinen Augen ist das einfach lächerlich.


 Wie würdest du es finden, wenn du jahre lange Entwicklungsarbeit und Geld investierst und dann das Gros der Nutzer deine Software nutzt aber nicht bezahlt?? Ihr seht das immer einseitig. Versetzt euch doch "einmal" in die Lage der Entwickler....


> Und genau hier beginnt das, worauf ich hinaus will. Die lächerliche Bevormundung der Industrie gegenüber dem Kunden, welcher sich das nicht in jedem Falle gefallen lässt. Genauso mit DRM, nicht kopierbaren MP3 Downloads. Die schürt einfach die Unzufriedenheit der Leute gegenüber der Industrie und sie greifen zu ihrer einzigen "Waffe", der Raubkopie, wobei ihnen nicht bewusst ist, das Verzicht die bessere ist.


Und das ist also dann dein Beweggrund sich diese Sachen illegal zu besorgen?
Was denkst du bewirkst du damit und warum, wenn die Gründe ernst gemeint sind, boykottierst du nicht diese Machenschaften durch den jeweiligen Konsumentzug, denn das ist das Einzige mit dem du etwas bewirken kannst? Andernfalls sind das nur schlichte Rechtfertigungsversuche.

@Extremius
Sehr guter Denkansatz und läuft genau auf das hinaus was einige hier argumentieren.
Viele versuchen ihr Verhalten durch die bereits mehrfach widerlegten Argumente zu rechtfertigen. Im Endeffekt jedoch tun sie es nur, weil es eben kostenlos ist und nicht ernsthaft mit Repressialien gerechnet werden muss.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

STARSCrazy schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin kein Raubkopierer.
> Diejenigen die ich aber kenne argumentieren damit, dass sie für fast all diese Spiele eh kein Geld ausgegeben hätten. Das zweite Argument das man gerne hört: "Warum Geld ausgeben, wenn ich es kostenlos bekomme?". Der Grund ist wohl eine Kombination aus fehlender Moral ("Nicht mein Problem!") sowie fehlendes Geld.
> 
> Die Raubkopierer die ich kenne, geben nur dann Geld für ein Spiel aus, wenn es sich um ein Top-Internet-Multiplayer-Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation handelt (WOW, BF2, L4D). Auch für qualitative und günstige Klassiker werden schon mal 10 € an der Software-Pyramide ausgegeben.


   Das liegt aber eher daran das sie dafür Geld ausgeben müssen, da all die SPiele die Onlinevorraussetzung mitsichbringen und dies i. d. R. stets eine Originalversion voraussetzt. Dies ist auch der Grund warum mittlerweile immer mehr Singleplayer-Spiele die Onlineaktivierung vorraussetzen, da diese einfach am sichersten ist.

p.s.:
Geld darf und kann kein Grund sein. Schliesslich ist ein Computerspiel ein Luxusgut und nicht lebensnotwändig.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und eine Gewinnsteigerung ergiebt sich eben nicht durch eine Verschärfung des Kopierschutzes, sondern durch einen Top Multiplayer, eine super Langzeitmotivation, Gimmicks in der Packung sowie auch durch niedrigere Spielepreise zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt.


Lies dir mal Extremious seinen Beitrag durch. Dort legt er sehr gut dar, das dies eben nicht dazu führt.

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (31. August 2009)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vom Rechtlichen Standpunkt einmal abgesehen, lesen ich hier nur moralische Aspekte. Ich frage mich nur wieso hier Moral "darf man oder darf man nicht" diskutiert wird, denn Konzerne / Publisher handeln auch nicht moralisch. Es geht nur um Geld und zwar genauer wie viel erwirtschaftet wird. Denkt hier einer der Manager von den Publishern denkt nur eine Sekunde an irgend einen moralischen Aspekt?
> ...



So nun zerstöre ich mal deine heile Arbeitnehmersicht.

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article328009/Computer_Spiele_bringen_mehr_Geld_als_Hollywood_Filme.html

Das war 2003. 

Mittlerweile liegt der Umsatz bei mehr als 14mrd. Die armen Konzerne. "EA hat auch riesige Verluste durch die Raubkopierer ..." *schmunzel*


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> So nun zerstöre ich mal deine heile Arbeitnehmersicht.
> 
> http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article328009/Computer_Spiele_bringen_mehr_Geld_als_Hollywood_Filme.html
> 
> ...


Ja - und? Dass Videospiele eine eigene Industrie sind, weiss ja nun jeder. Dass etwa EA auch an die 9000 heile Arbeitnehmer bezahlen muss, erwähnt man aber besser nicht - das streichen die Bosse sowieso eh alles ein! Das erklärt auch, warum so viele Studios in letzter Zeit dicht machen...


----------



## crackajack (31. August 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> So nun zerstöre ich mal deine heile Arbeitnehmersicht.
> 
> http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article328009/Computer_Spiele_bringen_mehr_Geld_als_Hollywood_Filme.html
> 
> ...


   Und?
Es spielen heute auch viel mehr Leute wie es 1990 oder 2000 der Fall war. Das heißt ja noch lange nicht das die Gewinne damit autom. explodieren. Es kostet nämlich auch x-mal mehr heute einen AAA-Titel herzustellen. Während Carmack Quake allein programmiert hat und ein paar Designer gewerkt haben, sitzt an Rage ein großes Team und mit jeder Grafikgeneration wird der Aufwand größer. Da ist es ganz logisch das sie auch mehr Umsatz generieren müssen um überhaupt erstmal den gleichen! Gewinn einzufahren.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> GR0BI75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gustav2008 schrieb:
> ...


   Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn schon klar oder?
Ach, zeig ich dir es doch gleich anhand des von Dir ausgesuchten EA Beispieles auf:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,683499/EA-Milliardenverlust-und-Rekordumsatz-PC-bleibt-wichtigste-Spiele-Plattform/Spiele/News/

Dein Verhalten bestätigt Grobi75 seine Annahme nur um so mehr. Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung wer eigentlich alles in dem Wirtschaftszweig für Videospiele involviert ist und welche Auswirkungen fehlender Gewinn/Umsatz auf diesen Wirtschaftszweig haben würde? 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2009)

German_Ripper am 31.08.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So nun zerstöre ich mal deine heile Arbeitnehmersicht.
> 
> http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article328009/Computer_Spiele_bringen_mehr_Geld_als_Hollywood_Filme.html
> 
> ...


Du hattest noch nie VWL, BWL oder die Grundlagen "Wie beurteile ich die Situation eines Unternehmens", hmm?

Anders kann ich mir diese merkwürdige Aussage hier nicht erklären.


----------



## LittleDreamer (31. August 2009)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meine n Senf zum Thema abgegen: Ich spiele schon sehr lange Computerspiele (einer meiner ersten Spiele war Captain Comic, Pacman, Pango,...) und habe einen ganz guten Überblick über die Entwicklung bekommen.

Wie heißt es so schön: Damals war alles besser! Ja, diese Aussage stimmt wirklich, denn wenn man mal die Spiele von früher mit denen von heute vergleicht, stellt man eine Sache fest: Damals fesselten Spiele wirklich am PC und ich habe damals Captain Comic durch gespielt bis zum bitteren Ende. Dann gab es solche Spiele wie System Shock, Wing Commander und Strike Commander, die ich zum Einen im Original gekauft hatte und auch durch gespielt habe.

Heute gibt es solche Spiele kaum noch, die man wirklich von Anfang bis Ende durchspielen möchte. Ich habe Drakensang zu Hause stehen, mal angefangen zu spielen, aber das war es. 

Das Problem: Man hat einfach keine Zeit mehr, um wirklich mehrere Stunden konzentriert ein Spiel zu spielen. MMOPGs kann ich auch nicht spielen, weil sich ein Abo nicht lohnt, weil ich keine Zeit habe. Reales Leben und so... :o)

Die Lösung: Online-Shooter, die nicht viel Zeit kosten. Und genau das mache ich auch. Ich habe mir jetzt schon einige Spiele über Steam gekauft, da ich mittlerweile keine Packung mehr im Schrank stehen haben muss. Früher war das noch anders... Problem ist da aber, dass man das Spiel im Sack kauft und ich hatte schon so manchen Fehlkauf.

Was ich insgesamt sagen möchte: Die Hersteller sollten sich lieber mehr auf ein Spiel konzentrieren, weniger Spiele auf den Markt werfen und die so konzepieren, dass man wirklich lange Spaß daran hat. Blizzard hat das mit Diablo sehr gut gemacht...

Ich kann Raubkopierer auch verstehen, wenn sie sich Spiele ziehen und feststellen, dass es das Geld nicht wert ist und das ist leider zu oft so im Moment. :o)

Mehr Qualität als Quantität!


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2009)

LittleDreamer am 31.08.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Qualität als Quantität!


Wenn man sich die Kommentare so durchliest fragt man sich doch wirklich langsam, ob Spiele, egal für welche Plattform, für einige Leute der Lebensinhalt sind.

Früher mag alles besser gewesen sein, vllt. ... heute hingegen hat man sehr viel einfacher die Möglichkeit potentielle Kandidaten, sprich Spiele die man erwerben will, auf Herz und Nieren zu testen bzw. testen zu lassen.

Es gibt verschiedene Magazine, tausende Internetseiten und Millionen von Spielern, die immer (!) eine Meinung zu einem Spiel haben was einen interessiert.

D.h. die Möglichkeit potentielle Gurken heute viel früher zu erkennen wie damals ist nur ein Mausklick entfernt.

D.h. die Argumente "der Raubkopierer wollte nur testen" gilt in meinen Augen absolut nicht, und ist nur ein weiterer Punkt auf der "Ich hab hier eine Liste die meine Taten rechtfertigen!".


----------



## tiefputin1 (31. August 2009)

> DeadBody666:
> Ist schon geil wie innerhalb von 24h das Niveau auf unter null sinken kann!!!


Ist mir neu, dass Niveau messbar wäre  
Auf welchem wert war es denn auf seite1 und folgend?



> DeadBody666:
> Ich kann mir ganz easy nen P2P Client ziehen. Ich kann im Laden Rohlinge und nen Burner kaufen. Wenn ich den nicht bekommen würde gibts genügend Toolz mit denen ich n ISO mounten kann!


sehr gehaltvoller Beitrag, mr.

Jedenfalls ist dieses Special der PCG auch irgendwie nicht sehr interessant, denn es gibt Dinge die werden da überhaupt nicht bzw. wenn dann nur nebenbei erwähnt....aber im Grunde ist dieser text nur wiedergekautes der GVU. 
Schulnote: Ausreichend.   




'ich traue keiner statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe'
'in der bank bin ich bekannt im frisieren von Zahlen'


----------



## Dragonmind (31. August 2009)

> D.h. die Möglichkeit potentielle Gurken heute viel früher zu erkennen wie damals ist nur ein Mausklick entfernt.


Seh ich eigentlich anders. Durch DRM und Co. wird eigentlich die Haupttestquelle entfernt. Das Ausleihen!

Kenne das noch vor ein paar Jahren, Bekannten sein neues Spiel mal ausgeliehen für nen Tag, angespielt und bei Gefallen dann GEKAUFT.

Oder oft eine Specialedition gekauft von nem Spiel, damit man Extras und Addons zusammen hat und das Grundspiel dann dem Nachbar für paar Euro verkauft.


Das alles fällt weg. Und mal ehrlich, soviel kann man auf Bewertungen anderer nicht geben, alles sehr subjektiv (Empire hätte ich im Leben nie so hoch bewertet beim Release!), egal ob Spieler oder Magazine.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

tiefputin1 schrieb:


> > DeadBody666:
> > Ist schon geil wie innerhalb von 24h das Niveau auf unter null sinken kann!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Naja der Text ist schon deutlich über dem GVU Niveau. Die GVU argumentiert doch nur mit ihren sinnlosen "Raubkopierern drohen bis zu 5 Jahre Knast" argumenten   
Die GVU ist so wieso der größte Deppenverein den es gibt. Letztens wollte sie doch tatsächlich die Nutzer von Werbeblockern als Schmarotzer hinstellen, welche sich seiten für Lau angucken, wogegen die anderen sich ja die Werbung darauf anschauen müssen. Alleine schon solche "Auswüchse" disqualifizieren diesen Verein auf ein unterirdisches Niveau.

Die Werbung kann auch wirklich lästig sein, mein AdBlock Plus von Firefox gibt 21 Blockierte Elemente auf der PcGames.de Seite an


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Mehr Qualität als Quantität!
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich die Kommentare so durchliest fragt man sich doch wirklich langsam, ob Spiele, egal für welche Plattform, für einige Leute der Lebensinhalt sind.
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass man anhand von Spieletests kaum wirklich ein Spiel beurteilen kann. Das meiste war, ist und wird schon immer Geschmacksache bleiben. Und das einzige eigene Testverfahren eines PC Games, welches diesen Namen auch wirklich verdient kann nur dann wirklich effizienzt sein, wenn man das Spiel SELBER zockt. Dann und nur dann bleibt man nämlich wirklich vor bösen Überraschungen bewahrt. Alles andere sind subjektive Meinungen anderer Leute, mehr nicht.

Jemand der wirklich ein spiel saugt um es zu testen, und dieses dann wirklich löscht bzw. sich das Game dann kauft, hat mein volles Verständniß.

Und natürlich kann man potenzielle Gurken schon viel früher erkennen. Aber das sind wirklich grottenschlechte und üble Spiele welche wirklich bei den meisten einen Würgereiz verursachen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2009)

Dragonmind am 31.08.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > D.h. die Möglichkeit potentielle Gurken heute viel früher zu erkennen wie damals ist nur ein Mausklick entfernt.
> 
> 
> Seh ich eigentlich anders. Durch DRM und Co. wird eigentlich die Haupttestquelle entfernt. Das Ausleihen!
> ...


Wenn man sich nur auf eine Quelle beschränkt, geb ich dir Recht. Aber ich hab z.B. eine handvoll Seiten, die meistens nach meinem Geschmack Bewerten.

Selbst wenn das nicht ausreichen sollte, gibt es zig Foren wo sich Spieler wie du und ich austauschen, selbst hier im PCG Forum findet man selbst zu relativ unbekannten oder kleinen Spielen Meinungen, die meistens fundiert verfasst sind.

Das einzige Argument, was ich nachvollziehen könnte, ist der Teil mit dem "läuft das Spiel auf meinem PC?!".

Wobei ich anscheinend eh kein Maßstab bin, da ich noch nie (!), also wirklich nie, irgendwelche Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz oder ähnliches hätte.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga am 31.08.2009 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass man anhand von Spieletests kaum wirklich ein Spiel beurteilen kann. Das meiste war, ist und wird schon immer Geschmacksache bleiben. Und das einzige eigene Testverfahren eines PC Games, welches diesen Namen auch wirklich verdient kann nur dann wirklich effizienzt sein, wenn man das Spiel SELBER zockt.


Komisch, ich kann auf Grund von Previews, Reviews und zig Seiten mir schon ziemlich gut eine Meinung bilden.

Es liegt ggf. auch daran, dass die Meinung von Areagames.de & meine zu 95% immer gleich ist ... im Grunde könnte ich mich blind auf die Leute dort verlassen, was ich aber nicht tue.

Ich muss zu geben, dass ich zu 90% auch eher auf meiner XBox360 spiele, d.h. Inkompatiblität mit Hardware etc. ist jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Sache die mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet. 

Gameplay etc. kann ich sehr gut von Videos herleiten ... aktuelles Beispiel: Batman Ark. Asylum. Das Spielt spielt sich GENAUSO wie es die Gameplayetrailer darstellen, aber wirklich exakt so.

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich selber Tasten drücken muss.


----------



## Gustav2008 (31. August 2009)

Unter euch sind schon paar Spaßvögel, weil ernsthaft können so manchen Aussagen zu Raubkopien und Gewinnverluste, die dadurch entstehen sollen, nicht sein.

Kein Manager in der Spieleindustrie ist so unwissend und unfähig, nicht daran zu denken bzw. nicht mit Raubkopien zu rechnen. Man muss einfach immer schon damit kalkulieren und in der heutigen P2P Zeit um so mehr. Gute Spiele verkaufen sich auch heute noch sehr gut und bringen ausgezeichnete Gewinne und laue Titel sogar auch noch etwas Kleingeld. DRM soll nach Ansicht einiger Hersteller auch nur die ersten zwei bis drei Wochen abhalten zu kopieren, denn da wird nach VÖ eines Titels einfach das meiste Geld gemacht.

Diese Diskussion aber daran aufzuhängen oder an Moral, ist doch sehr engsichtig. Moral ist immer vom Kulturkreis anhängig und ist so relativ wie nur irgend etwas anderes. Auch kann man das Raubkopieren nicht mit dem Diebstahl von Broten oder sonst etwas vergleichen, man kann Software auch nicht mit dem Bau eines Hauses gleichsetzen, selbst wenn die Entwichlung selbiger teilseise eben so viel oder weit mehr kostet. Eine Raubkopie schadet imaginär, weil es nicht fest steht, ob sie auch gekauft würde, der Diebstahl eines Leib Brotes, verursacht realen Schaden. Das Urteil darüber, ob es nun einen Unterschied macht, ist warscheinlich wieder eine moralische Frage 

Was die Gesetze in den einzelnen, bleiben wir bei der EU, Länder angeht, so handelt der Gesetzgeber gegen die Bevölkerung und für die Konzerne. P2P ist längst Volkssport und wäre nur durch das Abschalten des Internets zu stoppen. Kein DRM und kein Kopierschutzmechnaismus wird das je ändern, da ein Wirkunsvoller etweder zahlende Kunden vertreibt oder einfach unrentabel ist. Somit kalkulieren die Hersteller bereits damit und veranstalten mit lobbying einfach härtere Gesetze gegen das Volk zur Abschreckung.

Die Publisher haben die Konsole nicht ohne Grund für sich entdeckt. Konsolenspieler haben entweder keinen PC oder können damit keine funktionstüchtigen Spiele laden und brennen. Man hält sich anscheinend zunehmend an die "dümmsten", die noch zwangsläufig zahlen müssen und erst garnicht die Wahl haben. Somit hat die Konsole Priorität bei den Publishern - bekommen.


----------



## TRWsklave (31. August 2009)

Ein erfahrungsbericht:
Als erstes möchte ich erwähnen, ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutzmechanismen in Spielen, da die Entwikler eines spieles auch an ihr Geld kommen wollen!

Spiele die ich spielen will hole ich immer als Orginal! So auch bei Anno 1404, doch als ich mit der Installation fertig war hat sich der Kopierschutz TAGES geweigert mich mit dem server zu verbinden! Das hat sich erst geändert als ich meinen Gdata Vierenscanner gelöscht habe, und die Windows-Firewall ausgeschalltet habe.

Nach einem Anruf bei den Herren von Ubisoft habe ich erfahren das es ein BEKANNTES PROBLEM sei mit verschiedenen Virenscannern.

OK so langsam kann ich Raubkopierer verstehen die ein Spiel NICHT KAUFEN wenn die Publischer wissen das ein Kopierschutz nicht funktioniert und ihn Trotsdem einsetzen ohne den versuch zu unternehmen etwas dagegen zu tun!!

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir auch weiterhin Spiele Orginal zulegen, doch so einen 4 Stunden dauernden Nervenkrieg wegen einer Registrierung mach ich nicht mehr mit! Ich werde in zukunft Spiele wo der Kopierschutz  blockt sofort zurückgeben, das kostet den Publisher dan hoffentlich genug, das er besser funktionierende mechanismen (wie  z.b. Steam) einsetzt!!


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Unter euch sind schon paar Spaßvögel, weil ernsthaft können so manchen Aussagen zu Raubkopien und Gewinnverluste, die dadurch entstehen sollen, nicht sein.
> 
> Kein Manager in der Spieleindustrie ist so unwissend und unfähig, nicht daran zu denken bzw. nicht mit Raubkopien zu rechnen. Man muss einfach immer schon damit kalkulieren und in der heutigen P2P Zeit um so mehr.


 Demnach sollen also die "ehrlichen Käufer" mehr Geld ausgeben, so das die Raubkopierer weiterhin die Software gratis beziehen können? Aha...


> Gute Spiele verkaufen sich auch heute noch sehr gut und bringen ausgezeichnete Gewinne und laue Titel sogar auch noch etwas Kleingeld.


 Komisch nur das immer mehr Entwicklerstudios aufgelöst werden oder fusionieren müssen, um zu überleben.


> DRM soll nach Ansicht einiger Hersteller auch nur die ersten zwei bis drei Wochen abhalten zu kopieren, denn da wird nach VÖ eines Titels einfach das meiste Geld gemacht.


 Die Intension hat jeder Kopierschutz egal ob DRM, Sercurom oder Co.


> Diese Diskussion aber daran aufzuhängen oder an Moral, ist doch sehr engsichtig. Moral ist immer vom Kulturkreis anhängig und ist so relativ wie nur irgend etwas anderes.


Du meinst es gehört traditionell zu der deutschen Kultur, für geistiges Eigentum, wenn möglich, nicht zu zahlen? 


> Auch kann man das Raubkopieren nicht mit dem Diebstahl von Broten oder sonst etwas vergleichen, man kann Software auch nicht mit dem Bau eines Hauses gleichsetzen, selbst wenn die Entwichlung selbiger teilseise eben so viel oder weit mehr kostet. Eine Raubkopie schadet imaginär, weil es nicht fest steht, ob sie auch gekauft würde, der Diebstahl eines Leib Brotes, verursacht realen Schaden. Das Urteil darüber, ob es nun einen Unterschied macht, ist warscheinlich wieder eine moralische Frage


Ersten:
Selbst wenn es nur ein imaginärer Schaden ist, berechtigt dieses Argument tzd. nicht, dass man die Software illegal runterlädt.
Zweitens:
In dem Gesprächszusammenhang ensteht aber nach Aussagen der Beführwortern aber kein Schaden, wenn das Brot(auf Grund der schlechten Quallität beispielsweise) eh nicht gekauft werden würde.


> Was die Gesetze in den einzelnen, bleiben wir bei der EU, Länder angeht, so handelt der Gesetzgeber gegen die Bevölkerung und für die Konzerne. P2P ist längst Volkssport und wäre nur durch das Abschalten des Internets zu stoppen.


Um mal eins klarzustellen. P2P hat im Grundsatz nichts mit illegalem Filesharing zu tun, sondern ist lediglich eine Übertragungsart von Daten.
Und nur weil es so viele machen, soll man das ganze nicht so eng sehen??
Was meinst du was passieren würde, wenn sich millionen Menschen Tag für Tag nicht mehr an die STvO halten würden, denkst du etwa der Gesetzgeber würde daraufhin die Strafen abmildern? Wohl eher nicht oder? In dem Fall, genauso wie bei dem Thema hier, würde eher Gegenteiliges passieren.


> Kein DRM und kein Kopierschutzmechnaismus wird das je ändern, da ein Wirkunsvoller etweder zahlende Kunden vertreibt oder einfach unrentabel ist. Somit kalkulieren die Hersteller bereits damit und veranstalten mit lobbying einfach härtere Gesetze gegen das Volk zur Abschreckung.


Naja, die Verkaufszahlen bei DRM und Securom Titeln zeigen nun nicht gerade auf das wirklich viele sich davon vergraueln lassen. Es ist einfach nur so das für diejenigen die eh die ganze Zeit runterladen nun Argumente in die Hände gespielt werden, mit welchen sie "versuchen" ihr Handeln schön zu reden und zu bagatellisieren.


> Die Publisher haben die Konsole nicht ohne Grund für sich entdeckt. Konsolenspieler haben entweder keinen PC oder können damit keine funktionstüchtigen Spiele laden und brennen. Man hält sich anscheinend zunehmend an die "dümmsten", die noch zwangsläufig zahlen müssen und erst garnicht die Wahl haben. Somit hat die Konsole Priorität bei den Publishern - bekommen.


Das ist ganz schön oberflächig, wenn du von "dümmsten" redest. Ich unterstelle vielen, dass sie einfach keine Lust haben sich gros damit auseinanderzusetzen wie und wo man illegale Spiele herbekommt, sondern lediglich das machen, wofür die Konsole gedacht ist. Spiel kaufen, einlegen und losspielen.

Bei der Wii und XBOX Konsole wird es sicherlich in der nächsten Generation geeignete und härte Maßnahmen gegen die Kopierproblematik geben und die Schuld sollte man dann auch bei den Verantwortlichen suchen und nicht bei denjenigen, die sich zu Recht wehren.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

TRWsklave schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir auch weiterhin Spiele Orginal zulegen, doch so einen 4 Stunden dauernden Nervenkrieg wegen einer Registrierung mach ich nicht mehr mit! Ich werde in zukunft Spiele wo der Kopierschutz  blockt sofort zurückgeben, das kostet den Publisher dan hoffentlich genug, das er besser funktionierende mechanismen (wie  z.b. Steam) einsetzt!!


Richtig so oder man betreibt ernsthaften Boykott des jeweiligen Spieles. So lange aber die Meisten solche Sachen als Argument nutzen um es sich anschliessend herunterzuladen, wird sich wohl grundlegend an der Problematik nichts ändern.

MfG


----------



## crackajack (31. August 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Eine Raubkopie schadet imaginär, weil es nicht fest steht, ob sie auch gekauft würde,


   Die schadet auch real, sogar uns Kunden, Raubkopierer genauso wie zahlenden. Warum bekommt der PC keine Umsetzung von Gears of War2 bzw. warum war die PC-Umsetzung des ersten Teils so wie sie war?


----------



## Flo66R6 (31. August 2009)

Hmm, mal ein Denkanstoß, für all diejenigen hier im Forum die auf "Raubkopierer" eindreschen (mehr oder weniger intesiv/aggressiv):

Geht doch bitte mal in einer stillen Stunde in euch und stellt euch selbst mal die Frage, ob ihr guten Gewissens von euch behaupten könnt, noch nie geistiges Eigentum entgegen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen entwendet, kopiert, verändert oder sonst wie rechtswidrig verwendet habt.

Das bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Unterhaltungssoftware, sondern genauso auf Artikel in Zeitschriften (kopieren eines Artikels), im Internet (dito), Fernsehfilme (Aufnahme mit dem Videorecorder), Musikmitschnitte im Radio (jaja, ist schon eine weile her, die älteren von euch werden sicher noch wissen wie spannend das früher war am Wochenende mit dem einen Finger auf der Record Taste und dem anderen auf Play, stundenlang vorm Radio gehockt zu haben), bis hin zur RAUBKOPIERTEN Musik CD vom Kumpel/bekannten (ja, auch hier wieder das RAUBKOPIEREN auf ein eMC mit eingeschlossen) und weiter über MP3's, DVD's (vorher aus der Videothek ausgeliehen) bis hin von Raubkopierten PC/Konsolenspielen etc.

Ich verwette sonst was darauf, dass es hier genau keinen einzigen Teilnehmer in diesem Forum gibt, der nicht schon einmal mindestens einen dieser Urheberrechtsbrüche begangen hat.

Denkt mal darüber nach. Sollte es hier tatsächlich solch einen Gutmenschen geben, möchte ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen, ihn mit unter Generalverdacht gestellt zu haben.

Ich bagatellisiere hier nichts, nehme auch keine Raubkopierer in Schutz, mir geht nur dieses Geblubber aus oben genannten Gründen ein wenig auf den Keks.

Zum Thema:

Früher (sehr viel früher) war der Schulhof meine Quelle für Spiele. Damals einen Titel zu kaufen, kam mir nicht einmal in den Sinn (Leerdisketten waren ja schon ein im Verhältnis teures vergnügen). Wie denn auch von 2, 3 oder 5 DM Taschengeld in der Woche? Da wurden Disketten getauscht und kopiert. Das war das normalste von der Welt.

(Viel) Später kam dann der PC und die ersten Spiele bekam man geschenkt (meistens nicht das, was man gerne spielen wollte bzw. alle anderen Kumpels spielten), echte Knaller und must Have Titel (C&C Alarmstufe rot) wurden mit dem ersten Nebenjob nach der Schule sauer erarbeitet. Trotzdem hat man die Raubkopierermentalität als etwas Selbstverständliches wahrgenommen. Als dann das Internet kam, wurde das Angebot nach und nach immer größer und die Erkenntnis, dass man etwas Illegales tat wuchs mit der Zeit (und der geistigen Reife) nach und nach heran. 

Die Internetleitungen wurden nach und nach immer schneller und billiger, Rohlinge und Brenner wurden halbwegs bezahlbar und ein Sammeltrieb stellte sich ein. Das war jedoch das dümmste, was ich machen konnte denn ich vermieste mir selbst den Spaß am Spielen aufgrund des schier unermüdlichen Angebots. Der allergrößte Teil der Titel wurde (wenn überhaupt) kurz angetestet und flog nach einer Stunde wieder von der Platte. Die Wertschätzung war einfach nicht vorhanden und irgendwie waren alle Spiele einfach nur doof.

Naja, nun, einige Jahre später kaufe ich mir die Spiele die ich haben möchte (ich besitze inzwischen nun auch die Mittel und eine gewisse geistige Reife) und ich werde mittlerweile so gut wie nie enttäuscht. Ich habe vor allem auch gelernt zu verzichten, wenn mir etwas an einem Spiel nicht passt (z.B.: DRM Maßnahmen). Das macht aber nichts, da es genug alternativen gibt und mein Leben nicht ärmer geworden ist, weil ich auf ein FarCry 2, GTA IV, Dead Space und weitere DRM Titel verzichtet habe.

Ich weis zum Teil was notorische Raubkopierer antreibt, da ich in meiner Kindheit und Jugend selbst damit zu tun hatte (blinde Sammelwut ohne Sinn und verstand), kenne aber auch die Nachteile (wohin mit dem ganzen Krempel, keinen Spaß mehr am spielen etc.). Solche Leute schneiden sich so oder so ins eigene Fleisch. Gelegenheitskopierer kann ich zum Teil auch verstehen. Es kommt halt doch eben mal vor das man denkt: "kaufen würde ich es mir nicht, anzocken aber doch schon mal". Das ist eben wiederum eine Frage von Verzicht.

Euer Leben wird nicht ärmer dadurch. Und wenn doch, dann seid ihr eh schon ziemlich arm dran...

Wie auch immer, ich kaufe mittelmäßig viele Spiele, spiele eigentlich alles was ich mir kaufe durch und habe (meistens) mächtig Spaß an den Titeln.

Bugs sind für mich übrigens das dümmste Argument überhaupt, um ein Spiel illegal herunterzuladen. Wenn ich mit Bugs nicht leben kann, dann lasse ich es eben. Vorhandene Bugs trüben im schlimmsten Fall den Spielspaß, dass machen sie aber bei raubkopierten spielen genauso wie bei gekauften Titeln.

Wie auch immer, ich kann gewisse Gründe nachvollziehen. Aber glaubt mir, euer Spielerlebnis wird sich bereichern, wenn Ihr die Spiele kauft und deren Wert zu schätzen lernt. So war es zumindest bei mir (und ich sehe an einem Kollegen der sich fast alles saugt, dass er nur am rumnörgeln ist und sich beschwert das nur noch sch**ß Spiele veröffentlicht werden...).

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

@Flo66R6
Du hast absolut recht mit dem was du schreibst. Aber trotzdem hier wird immer darauf verwiesen das man ja früher zu den C64/Amiga Zeiten ja ein Raubkopierer war, aber jetzt wenn man erwachsen und verantwortungsbewusst ist ein heiliger 100% Originalcontentkäufer geworden ist der NIEMALS auch nur eine illegale MP3 auf seinem PC laden würden. Da kann ich manchmal auch nur lachen, aber was solls. Ist amüsant


----------



## Spassbremse (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



Goddess schrieb:


> Ein weiteres, eigentlich sehr gutes Argument, ist das folgende. _"...Meine CD oder DVD ist vor kurzem kaputt gegangen..."._ Es böte sich hier an, mit dem Publisher Verbindung aufzunehmen, und um einen Austausch zu bitten. Oder sich eine Kopie von einem Second-Hand Laden zu besorgen. Wenn es sich schon um ein etwas älteres Spiel handelt. Allerdings ist das Internet näher, und vor allem billiger, als sich mit Support-Mitarbeitern und Versandkosten zu belasten. Deshalb ist dann auch das Argument schnell bei der Hand _"...Aber ich habe ja das Recht dazu, mir einen Ersatz herunter zu laden. Ich habe schließlich schon einmal für das Spiel bezahlt..."._
> 
> Es ist also egal, ob die Argument gut oder schlecht sind, sie rechtfertigen nichts.


Doch, das Argument finde ich sogar sehr gut, bzw. sehe ich es nicht einmal als illegal an, sich auf diese Art und Weise Ersatz zu beschaffen.

Ich erwerbe schließlich - und die Hersteller werden ja nicht müde, das immer wieder zu betonen! - eine Lizenz, die nicht zwingend an das Medium gebunden ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die Rechtssprechung in diesem Fall aussieht, aber grundsätzlich dürfte das Recht, die Software zu nutzen, eben NICHT mit der Zerstörung des Datenträgers erlöschen.

Ein anderes, aber ähnliches Beispiel:

Man verfügt über Original-Software, die aber auf einem aktuellen Betriebssystem wie z.B. Vista aufgrund des veralteten Kopierschutzes nicht mehr lauffähig ist. Es besteht keine Möglichkeit, aktuelle Kopierschutztreiber zu beziehen, noch liefert der Hersteller entsprechenden Support für sein Produkt (ein Beispiel hierfür wären diverse Ascaron-Spiele).
Hier bleibt dem Kunden nur die Wahl zwischen "illegalem" Crack und der Alternative, sein Spiel nicht weiter zu nutzen - es sei denn, er verfügt z.B. über eine XP-Partition...


----------



## Gustav2008 (31. August 2009)

TRWsklave schrieb:


> OK so langsam kann ich Raubkopierer verstehen die ein Spiel NICHT KAUFEN wenn die Publischer wissen das ein Kopierschutz nicht funktioniert und ihn Trotsdem einsetzen ohne den versuch zu unternehmen etwas dagegen zu tun!!
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir auch weiterhin Spiele Orginal zulegen, doch so einen 4 Stunden dauernden Nervenkrieg wegen einer Registrierung mach ich nicht mehr mit! Ich werde in zukunft Spiele wo der Kopierschutz  blockt sofort zurückgeben, das kostet den Publisher dan hoffentlich genug, das er besser funktionierende mechanismen (wie  z.b. Steam) einsetzt!!


In solchen Fällen wird dann ein Patch nachgeliefert, der den CD/DVD Check aufhebt. Solche Probleme hatte ich auch schon, jedoch gibt es zumindest eine sehr gute Website, die saubere Cracks anbietet, man tauscht einfach die originale EXE aus und der Kopierschutz ist gestorben. Man hat das Original und spielt mir Crack, zumindest oftmals bei mir der Fall.

Das Problem mit dem Online-Freischalten wird es wohl in Zukuft öffters geben. Ohne Internetverbindung wird man nur mir Crack spielen können. Was mich persönlich aber überhaupt nicht stört. Da woch ich Zuhause bin, gelten die ganzen Vereinbarungen, die man immer so nett akzpetieren muss, sowieso garnichts. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich komme auch gut ohne Spiele aus und werde in den letzten Jahren verstärkt wählerischer als noch zuvor.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> @Flo66R6
> Du hast absolut recht mit dem was du schreibst. Aber trotzdem hier wird immer darauf verwiesen das man ja früher zu den C64/Amiga Zeiten ja ein Raubkopierer war, aber jetzt wenn man erwachsen und verantwortungsbewusst ist ein heiliger 100% Originalcontentkäufer geworden ist der NIEMALS auch nur eine illegale MP3 auf seinem PC laden würden. Da kann ich manchmal auch nur lachen, aber was solls. Ist amüsant


   Oh man, dass ist nicht gerade zielführund und trägt nicht dazu bei, eine konstruktive Debatte zu führen. Das erinnert mich ja schon an politische Machenschaften wo ständig auf die Vergangenheit der Linken rumgehackt wird ohne dabei geflissentlich auf deren Inhalte einzugehen.
Hier geht es nicht darum ob man mal etwas falsch gemacht hat oder nicht. Was willst du damit bezecken, die Argumente von Denjenigen untergraben die gegen dieses "alles haben wollen oder dafür zu zahlen" -Tun sind?

MfG


----------



## anjuna80 (31. August 2009)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Hmm, mal ein Denkanstoß, für all diejenigen hier im Forum die auf "Raubkopierer" eindreschen (mehr oder weniger intesiv/aggressiv):
> 
> Geht doch bitte mal in einer stillen Stunde in euch und stellt euch selbst mal die Frage, ob ihr guten Gewissens von euch behaupten könnt, noch nie geistiges Eigentum entgegen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen entwendet, kopiert, verändert oder sonst wie rechtswidrig verwendet habt.


Ok nehmen wir mal an, ich hätte schon mal eine MP3 illegal runtergeladen. Und jetzt soll ich den Mantel des Schweigens über das Thema Raubkopien legen und bloß nicht mehr sagen was eigentlich Recht, Gesetz und moralisch das Richtige ist? Auch wenn das einige nicht verstehen, ja es hat etwas mit geistiger Reife zu tun. Ich kann wenigstens versuchen den größtenteils minderjährigen Usern, bei denen ich das verstehen kann dass es cool ist immer die neuesten Sachen zu haben und wo im Softwarebereich noch das Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt, einen Anstoss zu geben, über ihr Verhalten nachzudenken.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Flo66R6
> ...


Ich will nichts untergraben. Ich finde es nur ebenfalls äußerst befremdlich, wie hier einige gegenüber auch nur Ansatzweisem Raubkopieren (wie bspw. meine Spielekäufe mit mehreren Leuten) reagieren. Das ist für mich einfach nicht weiter als Moralapostelei, Scheinheiligkeit sowie eine verzweifelte Suche nach den Menschen, welche man verantwortlich für die momentane Flaute der PC Spiele machen kann. 
Die Realität sieht einfach anders aus. Raubkopien findet man so gut wie bei jedem heutzutage, und die Behauptungen vieler hier, man begehe Diebstahl (Quatsch) und sei moralisch kaputt sind ebenso, wenn auch nicht noch weniger Zielführend für eine konstruktive Debatte. 
Allein schon deshalb weil hier einige auftreten mit "Man kann Raubkopien mit NICHTS rechtfertigen und alle Gegenargumente sind nur Scheinerklärungen um das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen!"


----------



## anjuna80 (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich will nichts untergraben. Ich finde es nur ebenfalls äußerst befremdlich, wie hier einige gegenüber auch nur Ansatzweisem Raubkopieren (wie bspw. meine Spielekäufe mit mehreren Leuten) reagieren.


Es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres, aber du kannst sicher verstehen dass dir nicht alle auf die Schulter klopfen oder?


----------



## Gustav2008 (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Demnach sollen also die "ehrlichen Käufer" mehr Geld ausgeben, so das die Raubkopierer weiterhin die Software gratis beziehen können? Aha...
> 
> Komisch nur das immer mehr Entwicklerstudios aufgelöst werden oder fusionieren müssen, um zu überleben.
> 
> ...


Was für ehrliche Käufer, wieso mehr Geld? In welchem Zusammenhang steht dein Beitrag zu dem was ich geschrieben hatte?

Vielleicht liegt es eher daran, dass Filesharing von z.B. Spielen etwas kommunistisches an sich hat. Vielleicht weht von da her der Wind der alten "law and order" Garde in der Industrie. Als gewiefter Geschäftsmann müsste man diese Tendenzen eigentlich nutzen und nicht dagegen mit neuen Gesetzen vorgehen, was mich zu anderen Punkt führt, dem Gesetzgeber. Gesetze werden in unseren Breiten von gewählten Volksvertretern erarbeitet und beschlossen, nun wie lange können sich diese an der heiß geliebten Mach halten, wenn einmal die Mehrheit gegen ein und vielleicht mehr Gesetze sind? Also Grundsätzlich kann eine Regierung keine Gesetze gegen die Bevölkerung beschließen.

Auflösung und Zusammenlegung von Spieleentwicklern ist so eine Sache. Wenn du schon gerne Brote als Vergleich hernimmst, so lass mich unsere braven Bauern als Beispiel heranziehen. Unsere Milchbauern bekommen einen kleinen Fliegenschiß für den Liter Milch und es wird immer schwerer für sie wirtschaftlich zu überleben, viele gehen pleite oder müssen zusperren. Im Gegensatz krassen Gesensatz dazu stehen die Lebensmittelketten, die prächtig an der Milch verdienen. Du siehst als anhand dieses Beispieles, dass das Geld des Kunden nicht unbedingt in vollem Umfang beim Hersteller ankommt, frag doch einfach mal eine Milchkuh 

Ich kann aber anhand deiner Beiträhe erkennen, dass du recht unzufrieden bist, da du anscheinend für deine Spiele bezahlst, andere aber einfach kostenlos an das selbe kommen, sei es durch Bekannte, Feunde oder einschlägige Netzwerke oder Quellen im Internet. Offensichtlich wirken aber härter Strafandrohungen nicht, auch Kopierschutz bietet nur paar Tage "Schutz" vor dem Abspielen, meist jedoch nie vor dem erstellen einer Kopie. Und ich bin sicher keiner will zahlen, wo andere es kostenlos bekommen, ist auch einfach ungerecht. Nur kann man die, die ihre Spiele kostenlos "beziehen" nicht aufhalten, was will man also tun als sogenannter ehrlicher Kunde? Noch härter Strafen fordern, nach noch aufwändigeren Kopierschutz verlangen? Einen noch totalitäereren Überwachungsstaat fordern als bisher, nur damit alle für ihre Spiele und sonsitgen DRM Produkte zahlen, Kameras in jedem Kinderzimmer?

Für den ehrlichen Käufer von Computerspielen gibt es meiner Meinung nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten sich gegen jene zu wehren, die Spiele kostenlos aus dem Internet laden oder von anderen kopieren:

Weiter zahlen, murren und jammern
In Zukunft selber illegal beziehen
Keine Spiele mehr kaufen und auf ein Wunder hoffen


----------



## RonTaboga (31. August 2009)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich will nichts untergraben. Ich finde es nur ebenfalls äußerst befremdlich, wie hier einige gegenüber auch nur Ansatzweisem Raubkopieren (wie bspw. meine Spielekäufe mit mehreren Leuten) reagieren.
> ...


Das war ja nur ein Beispiel und es ist mir schon klar das mir die Gamer, welche für jeden einzelne Spiel Kohle blechen nicht auf die Schultern klopfen. 
Es ging mir im Allgemeinen um diese Haltung hier von einigen, welche hier einem zu verstehen geben wollen, dass sie selber und ihre Umgebung ein Kreis sind, in dem jeder hundertprozentich alles Original hat und noch nie etwas raubkopiert hat. Das kann ich mir fast bei besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

TRWsklave schrieb:


> Ein erfahrungsbericht:
> Als erstes möchte ich erwähnen, ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutzmechanismen in Spielen, da die Entwikler eines spieles auch an ihr Geld kommen wollen!
> 
> Spiele die ich spielen will hole ich immer als Orginal! So auch bei Anno 1404, doch als ich mit der Installation fertig war hat sich der Kopierschutz TAGES geweigert mich mit dem server zu verbinden! Das hat sich erst geändert als ich meinen Gdata Vierenscanner gelöscht habe, und die Windows-Firewall ausgeschalltet habe.
> ...


Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit dem Kopierschutz bei "Riddick".  Habe das dem Tages-Support gemailt, ein paar Stunden später eine Anleitung bekommen, wie ich meinen GData-Scanner konfigurieren muss (einfach "Internetinhalte" ausstellen) und fertig. Seitdem komme ich auch den Multiplayer von GTA IV, und da konnte mir bis dato keiner der allwissenden Forenuser weiterhelfen - Danke an TAGES!


----------



## Spassbremse (31. August 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Es ging mir im Allgemeinen um diese Haltung hier von einigen, welche hier einem zu verstehen geben wollen, dass sie selber und ihre Umgebung ein Kreis sind, in dem jeder hundertprozentich alles Original hat und noch nie etwas raubkopiert hat. Das kann ich mir fast bei besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


Doch, bis auf den zweiten Teil trifft das bei mir zu. Ja, ich habe früher, zu Schulzeiten, v.a. auf dem Amiga sehr viele Raubkopien gehabt. Mittlerweile habe ich aber nur noch Originalsoftware, und für meinen Bekanntenkreis gilt das Gleiche.
Ja, wir tauschen manchmal Spiele untereinander, keine Frage, aber üblicherweise benutzt niemand Cracks, o. ä.
Allerdings, und das habe ich weiter oben schon geschrieben, habe ich persönlich kein moralisches Problem damit, "Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu umgehen", wenn diese Maßnahmen dafür verantwortlich sind, das die Originale bei mir den Dienst verweigern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man in der Spielebranche einfach auch etwas flexibler sein.
Zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Versionen anbieten. Wenn ich mir meine Spielesammlung anschaue, dann hab ich bestimmt bei 90% der Spiele nie den Mehrspielermodus ausprobiert, meist weil er einfach total belanglos war.

Da wäre es doch gut, wenn man unterschiedliche Versionen der Spiele anbieten könnte: Version 1: Nur Singleplayer, sagen wir mal für 25 Euro. Version 2: Singleplayer + Multiplayer für 40 Euro. Da könnte sich dann jeder die Version raussuchen, die er gerne möchte. 

Auch zum Thema mit mehreren Leuten spielen. Man könnte ja anbieten, dass man sagen wir für einen Aufpreis von 10-15 Euro eine weitere Lizenz mit Key bekommt und ein Freund dann mitspielen könnte.


----------



## ferrari2k (31. August 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man in der Spielebranche einfach auch etwas flexibler sein.
> Zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Versionen anbieten. Wenn ich mir meine Spielesammlung anschaue, dann hab ich bestimmt bei 90% der Spiele nie den Mehrspielermodus ausprobiert, meist weil er einfach total belanglos war.
> 
> Da wäre es doch gut, wenn man unterschiedliche Versionen der Spiele anbieten könnte: Version 1: Nur Singleplayer, sagen wir mal für 25 Euro. Version 2: Singleplayer + Multiplayer für 40 Euro. Da könnte sich dann jeder die Version raussuchen, die er gerne möchte.
> ...



Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt eine richtig gute Idee 
20€ für ein Singleplayerspiel und weg mit dem Aktivierungskopierschutz und schon sollten einige Kunden mehr bereit sein, für Spiele zu zahlen.


----------



## The_Final (31. August 2009)

*AW:*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Was genau ist daran negativ? Welche persönlichen Daten genau? Ihr schwafelt alle nur polemisch daher oder aber konkret zu werden!?!In dem konkreten Fall sollte er seine eigenen Argumente belegen und mal darlegen welche persönlichen Daten er genau meint, die er nicht weitergeben will.


Ich denke, dass ich die Frage bereits beantwortet habe: es geht mir hier ums Prinzip, ich bin nicht gewillt, Daten weiterzugeben, wenn der Grund dafür für mich nicht ersichtlich ist. Wenn dir das egal ist, reden wir nur aneinander vorbei. 


> In dem Beispiel geht es um das Prinzip und nicht um genaue Einzelheiten. Prinzip: Fahrrad(software) wird eh, trotz Schutz(Kopierschutz) geklaut(raubkopiert)---->, nach der hier oft Vertretenen "Logik",Fahrradshcloss(Kopierschutz) kann gleich weggelassen werden. Das ist wirklich mehr als unlogisch. Niemand behauptet das DRM was tolles ist und wirklich effektiv ist. Aber es ist eine Versuch der Industrie sich gegen Raubkopien zu schützen. Wenn es nicht erfolgreich ist und die Kunden zu sehr gängelt, wie man ja schon sieht, dann wird die Idee verworfen und ein anderes Konzept umgesetzt. Aber das hier so viele den Herstellern die Intension sich schützen zu wollen negativ anlasten ist sehr kurzsichtig, egoistisch und naiv.


Dein Fahrradschloss ist aber an sich keine Einschränkung, es schreckt nur potenzielle Diebe ab. Einen solchen Kopierschutz würde ich begrüßen. Aber stell dir vor, dein Fahrradschloss hätte Stacheln und würde dir hin und wieder die Reifen zerstechen (darauf jetzt bitte nicht herumreiten, mit Fahrrädern kann man schlecht Vergleiche anstellen) - würdest du dir dieses Schloss kaufen?


> Du musst das leider so hinnehmen weil es viele Unverbesserliche gibt die meinen für geistiges Eigentum partout nichts zahlen zu müssen, das ist der Grund.


Wie gesagt, wieso *muss* der Kopierschutz eine Einschränkung für mich als Käufer bedeuten? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch anders geht.


> Wie gesagt. Eine raubkopierte Version sollte wohl nicht das Maß der Dinge sein, an dem man sich orientiert oder nicht??


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, verdreh mir nicht das Wort im Mund.


> Und warum betrifft dann die Problematik nicht den Konsolensektor, wo das ganze völlig normal ist und so hingenommen wird?? Ansonsten ist es langsam ermüdend das immer wieder SPiele als Beispiel hergezogen werden, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann. DRM wurde "kaum" eingesetzt. Des Weiteren haben die Spiele wo es eingesetzt wurde i. d. R. ein Revoketool, mit dem man defacto unbegrenzte Aktivierungen hat. Punkt!! Die ganzen von dir genannten "fiktiven" Gründe sind schlechte Rechtfertigungen für illegales Verhalten, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen und können sofort widerlegt werden, was sie somit nichtig macht.


Was wird im Konsolensektor als "normal" hingenommen? Wie gesagt, ich spiele seit langer Zeit auf Konsolen und habe dort noch nie etwas vom Kopierschutz wahrgenommen. Weder musste ich mich jemals irgendwo registrieren noch irgendetwas installieren, Online-Zwang gibt es sowieso nicht.
Zur Widerlegbarkeit der Gründe: der Durchschnittsspieler hat kaum Ahnung von der Materie und auch nicht den Willen, sich tagelang durch Foren zu wühlen und Diskussionen mit fachkundigen Personen zu führen. Er hört von Probleme und Einschränkungen, die durch den Kopierschutz verursacht werden, lässt sich sagen, wie viel einfacher es mit einer illegalen Kopie ist, und entscheidet dann auf Basis der ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen, was für ihn geeigneter ist. Für mich persönlich ist eine Schwarzkopie keine Option, aber wenn ich höre/lese, dass mit einem Kopierschutz vermehrt Probleme auftreten, verzichte ich auf Spiele, die diesen nutzen, weil ich nicht gewillt bin, Geld auszugeben mit dem Risiko, dass das gekaufte Produkt bei mir nicht funktioniert. Andere wollen nicht verzichten und kopieren.


> Nichts mit zwei Gründen, dass hattest du bei Punkt eins schon geshcrieben und wurde prompt von mir widerlegt. Diese "Scheinargumente" sind keine, wenn sie widerlegt werden können.
> 
> MfG


"DRM wird selten eingesetzt und mittels Revoketool gibt es unbegrenzte Aktivierungen" - meinst du das mit "widerlegen"?


----------



## TheChicky (31. August 2009)

alpe93 schrieb:


> Ich finde um Raubkopien entgegen zu wirken
> hatte Blizzard früher schon mal einen großen
> Schritt gemacht in dem sie den
> Netztwerk/Lan Modus in Starcraft einbauten
> ...


Das ist wirklich das denkbar schlechteste Beispiel, das man bringen kann. Kennst du das geschätzte Verhältnis zwischen Original und Raubkopie beim damaligen Starcraft? Es war 1:10! Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Es waren geschätzte zehn mal soviele Raubkopien wie Originale im Umlauf! StarCraft hatte bis auf eine Seriennummer, die man fürs B.Net brauchte, keinen Kopierschutz. Alle Raubkopierer konnten mühelos sowohl Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer zocken, das B-net intressierte damals die wenigsten. Blizzard ist durch diese "Kundenfreundlichkeit" damals unglaublich viel Geld durch die Lappen gegangen und diesen Fehler werden sie nicht wiederholen.

Jetzt gibt es keinen LAN-Modus mehr, wer SC2 im Multiplayer spielen will muss es sich kaufen oder etliche Wochen lang auf eine illegale Lösung warten. Und wie man weiß ist SC ohne MP nur ein halbes Spiel, weswegen diese Maßnahme die wirksamste aller möglichen Schutzmechanismen darstellt.


----------



## Dragonmind (31. August 2009)

> Das ist wirklich das denkbar schlechteste Beispiel, das man bringen kann. Kennst du das geschätzte Verhältnis zwischen Original und Raubkopie beim damaligen Starcraft? Es war 1:10! Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Es waren geschätzte zehn mal soviele Raubkopien wie Originale im Umlauf! StarCraft hatte bis auf eine Seriennummer, die man fürs B.Net brauchte, keinen Kopierschutz. Alle Raubkopierer konnten mühelos sowohl Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer zocken, das B-net intressierte damals die wenigsten. Blizzard ist durch diese "Kundenfreundlichkeit" damals unglaublich viel Geld durch die Lappen gegangen und diesen Fehler werden sie nicht wiederholen


Der Vergleich stimmt so nicht, ich erkläre auch gerne warum. Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die Starcraft gespielt haben von Anfang an. Auch ich habe dieses Spiel nur im LAN und nicht im B.Net gespielt, aber das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund. Zu diesen Zeiten hat man noch mit Modem gezockt, was unheimlich teuer war. 
Das ist auch der einzigste Grund warum die B.Net-Nutzung so gering war.

Und die allgemeinen Schätzungen zwischen Verkauf/Kopie hinkt auch gewaltig. Denn wird der Koierschutz/DRM-Schutz von der Kundschaft nicht akzeptiert dann gehen die Verkaufzahlen runter. Dann wird das Kopieverhältnis größer aber nicht unbedingt weil es mehr Raubkopien gibt.

Man kann es so sehen, die Spielerschicht die grundlegend nur Orginale besitzen kaufen sich das Spiel einfach nicht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder dieser Spieler sofort ein "Raubkopierer" wird.

Und mal ehrlich, mit guten Spielen lässt sich auch gut Geld verdienen, sonst würde es die Branche gar nicht mehr geben. Ich denke die Menge an ehrlichen Käufern ist noch immer höher als der Raubkopiereranteil.

Aber kein ehrlicher Käufer gibt Geld für verbuggte, lieblose und funktionsunfähige Spiele aus. Wer Schrott auf den Markt wirft verliert nur die ehrlichen Käufer (wer hat schon unendlich Geld zum Spiele kaufen, ich kaufe maximal 2 Spiele pro Monat und ich verdiene gut).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

N-o-x schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man verstehen kann, dass die Publisher zu so einem Mittel greifen. Das Argument wirksamer Schutz ist bei DRM nicht existent.


Einen gewissen Schutz beitet DRM oder generelle Kopierschutzsysteme schon, und sei es nur, damit der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher nicht auf die Idee kommt, sein erworbenes Spiel über seinen Bekanntenkreis zu verbreiten. 



N-o-x schrieb:


> Und wenn dann (wie hier) noch Einzelne diese Entwicklung auf's letzte mit dem immer gleichen Geschwafel von "man muss sich doch schützen" verteidigen, dann kann ich nur entgegnen: Ja ich auch... indem ich sowas gerade nicht kaufe.


Dieser Meinung kannst du doch auch sein. Nur ist es nunmal kein Geschwafel "sich zu schützen", sondern ein Argument. Ein deines Erachtens nicht sehr gutes, aber immerhin ^^.



N-o-x schrieb:


> Ich kopier's dann auch nicht, aber es spielt keine Rolle wenn es jemand anderes kopiert, da wie ich ganz am Anfang schonmal geschrieben habe, *wirtschaftlich einzig entscheidend ist, warum jemand nicht kauft und nicht ob er kopiert.*


Versuch mal die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass es sich lohnt Software zu bezahlen. Was wäre wohl aufwendiger für die Industrie? Ne milliardenschwere Kampagne zur Sensibilisierung der Menschen gegenüber Geistigen Eigentums oder die Investition in Kopierschutzsysteme? Welches dieser Mittel führt wohl zum schnellst möglichen Erfolg?


----------



## ferrari2k (31. August 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass es sich lohnt Software zu bezahlen. Was wäre wohl aufwendiger für die Industrie? Ne milliardenschwere Kampagne zur Sensibilisierung der Menschen gegenüber Geistigen Eigentums oder die Investition in Kopierschutzsysteme? Welches dieser Mittel führt wohl zum schnellst möglichen Erfolg?


Naja, aber wenn immer mehr Leute aufgrund von Einschränkungen das Spiel nicht kaufen, dann kann so ne Rechnung schnell nach hinten losgehen 
Da wäre es vielleicht wirklich mal besser, die Preise zu senken und mehr Inhalt zu produzieren.
Gebt den Leuten Anreize, dass sie kaufen wollen. Sich einfach nur hinsetzen und maulen "Die pöhsen Raubkopierer", daran ist schon die Musikindustrie fast kaputtgegangen. Und der Lernprozess war dort sehr langwierig.


----------



## Boesor (31. August 2009)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn immer mehr Leute aufgrund von Einschränkungen das Spiel nicht kaufen, dann kann so ne Rechnung schnell nach hinten losgehen
> Da wäre es vielleicht wirklich mal besser, die Preise zu senken und mehr Inhalt zu produzieren.
> Gebt den Leuten Anreize, dass sie kaufen wollen. Sich einfach nur hinsetzen und maulen "Die pöhsen Raubkopierer", daran ist schon die Musikindustrie fast kaputtgegangen. Und der Lernprozess war dort sehr langwierig.


Da selbst recht günstige Spiele wie "World of Goo" ohne Ende kopiert werden müssen wir fürchte ich doch einsehen, dass eben kein Spiel so günstig wie die Raubkopie sein kann.


----------



## The_Final (31. August 2009)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn immer mehr Leute aufgrund von Einschränkungen das Spiel nicht kaufen, dann kann so ne Rechnung schnell nach hinten losgehen


   Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man kann einen überzeugten Schwarzkopierer mit keinem Kopierschutz davon überzeugen, ein Spiel zu kaufen, selbst wenn das Kopieren des Spiels tatsächlich verhindert werden könnte (was illusorisch ist); auf der anderen Seite kann man mit lästigen Kopierschutzverfahren ehrliche Käufer dazu bringen, auf ein Spiel zu verzichten, oder gar einige dazu animieren, sich doch die Schwarzkopie zu besorgen. Ein einfacher Kopierschutz würde den Normalverbraucher von der Anfertigung von Kopien abhalten und niemanden vom Kauf abschrecken, die Profi-Cracker sehen in jedem neuen Kopierschutz bloß eine sportliche Herausforderung.


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

Man kann aber auch nicht das vehemente Securom-Geblöke im Internet auf alle Käuferschichten hochrechnen! Wäre das so einfach, kann die Piratenpartei bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl auch mit einer absoluten Mehrheit rechnen - da ist noch ein anderes Leben da draussen......


----------



## The_Final (31. August 2009)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch nicht das vehemente Securom-Geblöke im Internet auf alle Käuferschichten hochrechnen! Wäre das so einfach, kann die Piratenpartei bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl auch mit einer absoluten Mehrheit rechnen - da ist noch ein anderes Leben da draussen......


   Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Anzahl derer, die ein Game wegen des harten Kopierschutzes kaufen, geringer ist als die Zahl derer, die eben deswegen darauf verzichten.


----------



## Hatuja (31. August 2009)

Ich finde, viele der genannten Gründe treffen zusammen, warum raubkopiert wird. Wenn ich das mal mit dem Autokauf vergleiche:

Die Qualität der Autos hat rapide abgenommen (viele Bugs, Spiele release im beta Stadium, extrem kurze Spielzeit), bezhale ich für einen Dacia oä. genauso viel wie für einen Mercedes (Spiele kosten ja alle fast das Gleiche)? Würde ich nicht.
Nun gut, habe ich einen Dacia, der nun mehr oder minder gut läuft, zu hause stehen Probefahren konnte ich keines der Autos, so musste ich mich auf die Aussagen der Verkäufer verlassen (Kaum noch Demos). Dumm nur, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahren will, bei Dacia anrufen und denen meine Fahrgestellnummer und Personalausweisnummer duchgeben muss, bevor ich den motor starten kann (DRM).
Nach einem Jahre denke ich mir, wirklich toll ist das Auto nicht mehr, gebe ichs doch beim Händler in Zahlung und kaufe mir ein neues. Pustekuchen, der nette Herr erklärt mir, dass die Fahrgestellnummer und meine Peroso. Nummer unwiederruflich miteinander verknüpft sind und Dacia den Motor nicht mehr für jemand anderen starten wird. Daher kann er das Auto auch leider nicht in Zahlung nehmen. Er rät mir, das auto in einer Garage abzustellen. Wenn Dacia den Support nicht innerhalb der nächsten paar Jahre einstellt, kann ich es ja vielleicht nochmal fahren.
Da realisiere ich, dass unmittelbar nach Unterschreiben des Kaufvertrages vor einem Jahren der Wertverlust auf satte 100% hochgeschnellt ist. Mein Nachbar hollt seine Autos übrigens von irgendeinem Hinterhof, da bezahlt er nie was für. Er musste auch noch nie beim Hersteller angerufen, er kann einfach so losfahren, braucht nichtmal einen Schlüssel.
Er wurde zwar schonmal erwischt und musste eine Geldstarfe bezahlen, aber bei weitem nicht so viel, wie die unzähligen Autos wert sind, die er in den letzten Jahren hatte.

(Nichts gegen euch, Dacia. Ich brauchte einfach ein beispiel für günstige Autos. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr hochwerige Autos baut  )


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. August 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Anzahl derer, die ein Game wegen des harten Kopierschutzes kaufen, geringer ist als die Zahl derer, die eben deswegen darauf verzichten.


Das glaube ich auch. Wegen eines Kopierschutzes hab' ich mir ebenfalls noch nie ein Spiel gekauft.


----------



## k4lb (31. August 2009)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch meist so, dass Raubkkopierer um keine Ausrede verlegen sind. "Das sind die Bugs schuld....es gibt keine Demo..private daten abgeben". Für mich alles blabla! 
Eigentlich wird es so sein, dass es einen Raubkopierer 0 Euros kostet das Spiel runterzuladen. Er hat ne Flatrate die er eh nutzt, der Strom kommt auch nicht dazu, da er vermutlich nur dann runterlädt, wenn er den Rechner eh anhat. Und 50 Euro für ein Spiel investieren, dass in der PCGames gerade mal 85 % bekommen hat? Mitnichten!

Es geht wie alles im Leben nur ums Geld. Der Rest sind Ausreden.


----------



## Boesor (31. August 2009)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich finde, viele der genannten Gründe treffen zusammen, warum raubkopiert wird. Wenn ich das mal mit dem Autokauf vergleiche:
> 
> Die Qualität der Autos hat rapide abgenommen (viele Bugs, Spiele release im beta Stadium, extrem kurze Spielzeit), bezhale ich für einen Dacia oä. genauso viel wie für einen Mercedes (Spiele kosten ja alle fast das Gleiche)? Würde ich nicht.
> Nun gut, habe ich einen Dacia, der nun mehr oder minder gut läuft, zu hause stehen Probefahren konnte ich keines der Autos, so musste ich mich auf die Aussagen der Verkäufer verlassen (Kaum noch Demos). Dumm nur, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahren will, bei Dacia anrufen und denen meine Fahrgestellnummer und Personalausweisnummer duchgeben muss, bevor ich den motor starten kann (DRM).
> ...


Das ist zwar eine wirklich nette Geschichte, aber im Hinblick auf den Thread leider auch völlig irrelevant.Merke: Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich!


----------



## ferrari2k (1. September 2009)

k4lb schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es doch meist so, dass Raubkkopierer um keine Ausrede verlegen sind. "Das sind die Bugs schuld....es gibt keine Demo..private daten abgeben". Für mich alles blabla!
> Eigentlich wird es so sein, dass es einen Raubkopierer 0 Euros kostet das Spiel runterzuladen. Er hat ne Flatrate die er eh nutzt, der Strom kommt auch nicht dazu, da er vermutlich nur dann runterlädt, wenn er den Rechner eh anhat. Und 50 Euro für ein Spiel investieren, dass in der PCGames gerade mal 85 % bekommen hat? Mitnichten!
> 
> Es geht wie alles im Leben nur ums Geld. Der Rest sind Ausreden.


Machst du es dir da nicht etwas zu einfach?
Warum wird eigentlich überhaupt nicht versucht, auf die Argumente der Raubkopierer einzugehen?
Es wird immer nur draufgehauen "illegal, illegal *schlag*".
Anstatt sich mal zu fragen, WARUM die das machen und das versuchen, abzustellen.
Die Punkte mit der Qualität, dem Spielumfang, dem Preis, einer Demo und weniger restriktives DRM, das sind doch alles Dinge, die keine Unmöglichkeit sind, sie wieder abzustellen. Wenn man denn will.
Man kann sich natürlich auch hinstellen und jammern und glauben, es gibt ein Recht darauf, eine bestimmte Menge an Spielen verkaufen zu dürfen. Aber dem ist nicht so. Wenn dem Kunden ein Spiel nicht gefällt, hat er auch das Recht dazu, auf den Kauf zu verzichten. So, wie ich es, dank DRM, z.B. auch bei Far Cry 2 getan habe. Hab dieses Spiel aber auch nicht runtergeladen.
Ich für meinen Teil früher gezogen, was die Leitung hergab. Aber irgendwann wird man reifer, ich habe gemerkt, den Großteil schau ich mitm Ar.ch nicht mehr an.
Also hab ich fast alles weggeschmissen und Originale gekauft.
Aber Vollpreisspiele kaufe ich trotzdem so gut wie keine. Das Risiko, irgendwelchen Schund zu kaufen, ist mir einfach zu groß.
Und zu den Leuten, die bei einer fehlenden Demo auf Spielezeitschriften verweisen: Oft werden dort die übelsten Bugs verschwiegen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, getestet wird nur auf homogenen Systemen (GTA4 nur auf NVidia + Intel Rechnern, wer nennt sowas eigentlich einen "Test"? *kopfschüttel), auf einen Aktivierungskopierschutz wird nicht eingegangen, etc. pp.
Die Punkte, die für mich als Käufer wichtig sind, werden dort gar nicht besprochen.
Aber sowas ist ja viel zu offensichtlich, das kann ja niemals der Grund sein, warum Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen, das MUSS ja an den Raubkopien liegen, die Publisher machen ja keine Fehlentscheidungen...


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

ferrari2k am 01.09.2009 06:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird eigentlich überhaupt nicht versucht, auf die Argumente der Raubkopierer einzugehen?
> Es wird immer nur draufgehauen "illegal, illegal *schlag*".
> Anstatt sich mal zu fragen, WARUM [...]


Warum sollte man sich die Frage nach dem Warum stellen? Wenn ich mit der gebotenen Leistung nicht zufrieden bin, dann werd ich diese nicht nutzen bzw. kaufen.

Ganz einfach, ganz unkompliziert ... und jetzt kommts: ganz normal.

Wenn ich schlechte Kritiken über einen Kinofilm höre, dann gehe ich auch nicht ins Kino sondern verzichte, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass meine 8 EUR woanders besser aufgehoben sind.

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund der das Raubkopieren an sich rechtfertigt, weil Spiele nunmal keine Grundbedarfsmittel sind, sondern so leid es mir tut: Luxusartikel.

Man(n) kann sehr gute ohne sie leben, genauso wie man sehr gut ohne Markenklamotten leben kann, ohne einen Porsche, ohne eine Perlenhalskette für die Frau bzw. Diamantenohrringe etc.pp.

Im Grunde wäre es ganz einfach zu verzichten ... nur merkwürdigerweise kommt genau das für 90% der Kopierer nicht in Frage. Warum? Diese Frage wird in Diskussionen gerne ausgeblendet ... was spricht gg. den Verzicht?


----------



## VigarLunaris (1. September 2009)

Ja es ist ein Leid - Witcher gekauft - lief - GARNICHT --- RB gezogen - funktionierte Sofort ( Copyprotection Removal ) ++ ohh wunder +++ .. Two World das gleiche Spiel und bei Legend genauso.

Ich habe mal einfach 3 herausgepickt wo es so war. 

Alle diese Games hatte ich vorher als RB gezogen und für gut befunden und dann gekauft.

Der beschriebene Nutzertypus könnte vollendet auf mich zutreffen. Erst laden dann entscheiden dann kaufen oder sofortige entfernung des Programms von der Platte.

Leider ist es heute so geworden das Demo und Original sich teilweise in Systemanforderungen als auch in Qualität massig unterscheiden. Oder um es anderes zu sagen AOC nur die ersten Level in voller Sprachwelten zu erleben und dann diese "Bummeffekt" zu haben beim verlassen der Tutor Zone - nunja.

Warten wir mal ab wie die Welt sich ändern wird.


----------



## VigarLunaris (1. September 2009)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Zitat von ferrari2k ... das Warum liest du z. B. auch in meinem Beitrag. Frustration. Man weis oftmals garnicht mehr was einem Präsentiert wird. Und Katze im Sack kaufen ist eben das was ich z. B. bestimmt nicht möchte. Geld bedeutet arbeiten und das ist hartes Arbeiten! 

So gesehen in Honoration der Entwickler gegeben. Ich kaufe die Games wenn sie was taugen. Keines der RB Games hat es lange auf der Platte gehalten. Meistens nur die ersten 30 - 60 Minuten genügen um ein Urteil zu fällen. 

Dazu noch bewertungen aus dem Web und aus den Magazinen.

Produziert man Qualität - erhält man auch Geld -  So einfach ist das.

Ich z. B. hoffe ja mal auf Diablo 3 und kann sagen das ich das einfach PreOrdern werde! Eben weil ich mich darauf verlasse das die Herstellerfirma wissentlich auf Qualität, also Unterhaltungsfaktor, achtet. Bei anderen Firmen bin ich da extrem Vorsichtig geworden.

Außnahme bildet noch BioWare. Deren Spiele ebenso für ein sehr gute Qualität und hervorragende Produkte stehen. So kann man mit der Zeit aussieben. Dort die Demos entsprechen in den Anforderungen auch am Ende dem Original, was bei einem betagten Rechner auch ein wichtiges Argument ist um zu entscheiden ob sich die Anschaffung des Spiels auch Lohnen wird. 

In der PS3 / XBoX Welt kann ich Problemlos zu vielen Titeln Demos finden - probieren - und dann auch bequem direkt online beziehen. Ohhhjjeee hoffentlich ändert sich das in der PC Welt wirklich alsbald einmal.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich will nichts untergraben. Ich finde es nur ebenfalls äußerst befremdlich, wie hier einige gegenüber auch nur Ansatzweisem Raubkopieren (wie bspw. meine Spielekäufe mit mehreren Leuten) reagieren. Das ist für mich einfach nicht weiter als Moralapostelei, Scheinheiligkeit sowie eine verzweifelte Suche nach den Menschen, welche man verantwortlich für die momentane Flaute der PC Spiele machen kann.
> Die Realität sieht einfach anders aus. Raubkopien findet man so gut wie bei jedem heutzutage, und die Behauptungen vieler hier, man begehe Diebstahl (Quatsch) und sei moralisch kaputt sind ebenso, wenn auch nicht noch weniger Zielführend für eine konstruktive Debatte.
> Allein schon deshalb weil hier einige auftreten mit "Man kann Raubkopien mit NICHTS rechtfertigen und alle Gegenargumente sind nur Scheinerklärungen um das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen!"


Es geht einfach nur darum aufzuzeigen das es nicht richtig ist. Hier versuchen Viele ihr Handeln durch die sogenannten Scheinargumente zu Rechtfertigen, was sie aber defakto nicht können. Die letzten Posts drehten sich im Prinzip nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass die angebrachten Argumente nicht haltbar sind. Es gibt einfach kein weniger schlimm/falsch. Entweder man handelt legal und hat ein reines Gewissen oder eben nicht.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Demnach sollen also die "ehrlichen Käufer" mehr Geld ausgeben, so das die Raubkopierer weiterhin die Software gratis beziehen können? Aha...
> ...


Ganz einfach. Zitat Gustav2008:
"Kein Manager in der Spieleindustrie ist so unwissend und unfähig, nicht daran zu denken bzw. nicht mit Raubkopien zu rechnen. Man muss einfach immer schon damit kalkulieren und in der heutigen P2P Zeit um so mehr.
Daraus schlussfolgert sich(eine Möglichkeit), folgende Annahme:
Zitat DaStash:"Demnach sollen also die "ehrlichen Käufer" mehr Geld ausgeben, so das die Raubkopierer weiterhin die Software gratis beziehen können? Aha...
"


> Also Grundsätzlich kann eine Regierung keine Gesetze gegen die Bevölkerung beschließen.


 Denkst du die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist also dafür, für eine erbrachte Leistung nicht zu vergüten?


> Auflösung und Zusammenlegung von Spieleentwicklern ist so eine Sache. Wenn du schon gerne Brote als Vergleich hernimmst, so lass mich unsere braven Bauern als Beispiel heranziehen.


Tja, du solltest mal richtig lesen. Der Vergleich kam nicht von mir. 


> Unsere Milchbauern bekommen einen kleinen Fliegenschiß für den Liter Milch und es wird immer schwerer für sie wirtschaftlich zu überleben, viele gehen pleite oder müssen zusperren. Im Gegensatz krassen Gesensatz dazu stehen die Lebensmittelketten, die prächtig an der Milch verdienen. Du siehst als anhand dieses Beispieles, dass das Geld des Kunden nicht unbedingt in vollem Umfang beim Hersteller ankommt, frag doch einfach mal eine Milchkuh


 Häh....???!!!??? Willst du jetzt das Thema Überproduktion, Bauernsubvention und dessen Folgen anreißen? Und in welchem Zusammenhang steht das jetzt genau zu den Raubkopien und dessen Abwehrmechanismen?


> Ich kann aber anhand deiner Beiträhe erkennen, dass du recht unzufrieden bist, da du anscheinend für deine Spiele bezahlst, andere aber einfach kostenlos an das selbe kommen, sei es durch Bekannte, Feunde oder einschlägige Netzwerke oder Quellen im Internet. Offensichtlich wirken aber härter Strafandrohungen nicht, auch Kopierschutz bietet nur paar Tage "Schutz" vor dem Abspielen, meist jedoch nie vor dem erstellen einer Kopie. Und ich bin sicher keiner will zahlen, wo andere es kostenlos bekommen, ist auch einfach ungerecht. Nur kann man die, die ihre Spiele kostenlos "beziehen" nicht aufhalten, was will man also tun als sogenannter ehrlicher Kunde? Noch härter Strafen fordern, nach noch aufwändigeren Kopierschutz verlangen? Einen noch totalitäereren Überwachungsstaat fordern als bisher, nur damit alle für ihre Spiele und sonsitgen DRM Produkte zahlen, Kameras in jedem Kinderzimmer?


Nö. Ich schlage eine durchgehende Onlineaktivierung vor, dass Gros der Spieler besitzt ja einen Internetanschluss und hardwarebasierende Kopierschutzverfahren, siehe PS3. Es ist nicht hinnehmbar, welchen Einfluss auf die Quallität von Spielen und auf die Bedienung des PC Marktes das ill. Filesharing hat. Mir ist es prinzipiell völlig Wurst, wenn jmd. meint das er das um sonst beziehen möchte aber wenn es dann folgich andere benachteiligt habe ich dafür kein Verständnis mehr. Ziel sollte es sein das Bewußtsein zu schärfen und das rechtsverständnis zu stärken, so das sich das Maß der Raubkopien auf ein erträgliches Niveau einpendelt. Geschieht dies aber nicht habe ich volles Verständnis für die Reaktionen der Entwickler und Publisher.


> Für den ehrlichen Käufer von Computerspielen gibt es meiner Meinung nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten sich gegen jene zu wehren, die Spiele kostenlos aus dem Internet laden oder von anderen kopieren:
> 
> Weiter zahlen, murren und jammern
> In Zukunft selber illegal beziehen
> Keine Spiele mehr kaufen und auf ein Wunder hoffen


 Tolle Alternativen. Ich bevorzuge darüber zu reden, gegenargumentieren und Aufzeigen welche negativen Einflüsse solch ein Handeln hat. 

Ich werde nach wie vor meine Spiele ganz normal kaufen und mir ist es eigentlich auch egal welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird, da ich noch nie Probleme mit einem hatte. Von daher... 

MfG
[/quote]


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht sollte man in der Spielebranche einfach auch etwas flexibler sein.
> ...


   Ich denke das wäre höchst unwirtschaftlich, wenn nicht sogar unrenntabel.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

*AW:*



The_Final schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum nicht? Was genau ist daran negativ? Welche persönlichen Daten genau? Ihr schwafelt alle nur polemisch daher oder aber konkret zu werden!?!In dem konkreten Fall sollte er seine eigenen Argumente belegen und mal darlegen welche persönlichen Daten er genau meint, die er nicht weitergeben will.
> ...


Nö wieso. Mich würde nur mal interessieren von welchen Daten du eigentlich redest?? Und mal noch eine andere Frage. Wenn du so auf Datenschutz aus bist, dann nutzt du bestimmt auch kein Windows, Handy,  Googlle, Facebook, MySpace, StudiVZ etc.. Nicht wahr???


> Dein Fahrradschloss ist aber an sich keine Einschränkung, es schreckt nur potenzielle Diebe ab. Einen solchen Kopierschutz würde ich begrüßen. Aber stell dir vor, dein Fahrradschloss hätte Stacheln und würde dir hin und wieder die Reifen zerstechen (darauf jetzt bitte nicht herumreiten, mit Fahrrädern kann man schlecht Vergleiche anstellen) - würdest du dir dieses Schloss kaufen?


 Das verstehe ich nicht. Das Fahradschloss soll also den Reifen(software) kaputt machen oder wie?
Generell passt der Vergleich schon, denn ein guter Kopierschutz ist auch nicht unknackbar aber soll den Laien davor abhalten illegal ihn zu umgehen.


> > Du musst das leider so hinnehmen weil es viele Unverbesserliche gibt die meinen für geistiges Eigentum partout nichts zahlen zu müssen, das ist der Grund.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, wieso *muss* der Kopierschutz eine Einschränkung für mich als Käufer bedeuten? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch anders geht.
> ...


Doch. Du vergleichst die barrierefreie Version mit der Version die Einschränkungen hat und das geht nicht, denn die barriere frei Version ist nicht legal, also sollte diese auch keine Bemessungsgrundlage darstellen.
Anderfalls kannst du ja mal Alternativvorschläge bringen was genau du damit meinst wenn du sagst: "das sollte auch anders gehen..."


> Was wird im Konsolensektor als "normal" hingenommen? Wie gesagt, ich spiele seit langer Zeit auf Konsolen und habe dort noch nie etwas vom Kopierschutz wahrgenommen. Weder musste ich mich jemals irgendwo registrieren noch irgendetwas installieren, Online-Zwang gibt es sowieso nicht.


 Gut erkannt. Die Konsole an sich ist ein guter Kopierschutz der normale Zocker davon abhält Kopien zu erstellen oder zu gebrauchen. Genau diese Intension verfolgt ein guter Kopierschutz. Das die Entwickler dabei noch in der Findungsphase sind bestreitet im Übrigen keiner.


> Zur Widerlegbarkeit der Gründe: der Durchschnittsspieler hat kaum Ahnung von der Materie und auch nicht den Willen, sich tagelang durch Foren zu wühlen und Diskussionen mit fachkundigen Personen zu führen. Er hört von Probleme und Einschränkungen, die durch den Kopierschutz verursacht werden, lässt sich sagen, wie viel einfacher es mit einer illegalen Kopie ist, und entscheidet dann auf Basis der ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen, was für ihn geeigneter ist. Für mich persönlich ist eine Schwarzkopie keine Option, aber wenn ich höre/lese, dass mit einem Kopierschutz vermehrt Probleme auftreten, verzichte ich auf Spiele, die diesen nutzen, weil ich nicht gewillt bin, Geld auszugeben mit dem Risiko, dass das gekaufte Produkt bei mir nicht funktioniert. Andere wollen nicht verzichten und kopieren.


1.)
In Foren wird immer der Eindruck erweckt das viele einer Meinung sind, dabei posten doch mehrheitlich nur dijenigen die Probleme haben. Bei dem Gros der Nutzer läuft alles und die haben keinen Grund das in einem Forum zu posten. Also ist das seher meinungsverzerrend und nicht representativ. Die Mehrheit der User hat keine Probleme, was auch die hohen Verkaufszahlen belegen, tz. der teils harten Kopierschutzmechanismen.
2.)
Ist die Intension wohl eher genereller Natur das jeweilige Produkt gratis zu erhalten, andernfalls könnte man sich ja das Original kaufen und anschliessend cracken.


> > Nichts mit zwei Gründen, dass hattest du bei Punkt eins schon geshcrieben und wurde prompt von mir widerlegt. Diese "Scheinargumente" sind keine, wenn sie widerlegt werden können.
> >
> > MfG
> 
> ...


Du hattest gesagt das man es auf Grund der Aktivierungsbeschränkung nicht für den Gebrauchtmarkt verwenden kann. SOmit kann ich deine Frage mit ja beantworten.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> k4lb schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Endeffekt ist es doch meist so, dass Raubkkopierer um keine Ausrede verlegen sind. "Das sind die Bugs schuld....es gibt keine Demo..private daten abgeben". Für mich alles blabla!
> ...


Häh??
Wir gehen doch die ganzen Zeit auf eure "Argumente" ein und widerlegen sie fleißg. 


> Anstatt sich mal zu fragen, WARUM die das machen und das versuchen, abzustellen.
> Die Punkte mit der Qualität, dem Spielumfang, dem Preis, einer Demo und weniger restriktives DRM, das sind doch alles Dinge, die keine Unmöglichkeit sind, sie wieder abzustellen. Wenn man denn will.


Es wurden aber schon genug Gegenbeispiele gebracht, die die angebrachten Argumente nichtig machen.


> Man kann sich natürlich auch hinstellen und jammern und glauben, es gibt ein Recht darauf, eine bestimmte Menge an Spielen verkaufen zu dürfen. Aber dem ist nicht so. Wenn dem Kunden ein Spiel nicht gefällt, hat er auch das Recht dazu, auf den Kauf zu verzichten.


Richtig. Aber er hat dann folgerichtig nicht das Recht es sich anschliesssend herunterzuladen.


> Und zu den Leuten, die bei einer fehlenden Demo auf Spielezeitschriften verweisen: Oft werden dort die übelsten Bugs verschwiegen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, getestet wird nur auf homogenen Systemen (GTA4 nur auf NVidia + Intel Rechnern, wer nennt sowas eigentlich einen "Test"? *kopfschüttel), auf einen Aktivierungskopierschutz wird nicht eingegangen, etc. pp.


1.) GTA4 konnte man aus dem genannten Grund auch zurückgeben(MM und Saturn) 2.)Gibt es SPielezeitschriften und Onlinemagazine und FOren etc. wie Sand am Meer, also bitte nicht so tun als gäbe es ein Informationsdefizit.  3.) Wenn du dir beispielsweise pcgames durchlesen würdest, hättest du festgestellt, dass stets auch der Kopierschutz eine Erwähnung im Testbericht findet.


> Die Punkte, die für mich als Käufer wichtig sind, werden dort gar nicht besprochen.


 Welche denn?


> Aber sowas ist ja viel zu offensichtlich, das kann ja niemals der Grund sein, warum Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen, das MUSS ja an den Raubkopien liegen, die Publisher machen ja keine Fehlentscheidungen...


Doch machen Sie und das bestreitet auch keiner aber dies kann kein Freifahrtschein für Raubkopien sein. Wenn man aus bestimmten Gründen etwas nicht kauft, dann soll man es so machen aber selbige als Vorwand fürs herunterladen zu nehmen kann und muss man denjenigen negativ anlasten.

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wir gehen doch die ganzen Zeit auf eure "Argumente" ein und widerlegen sie fleißg.



Du trollst hier nur rum und das geht einem langsam auf die Nüsse. In welchem Unternehmen bist du tätig, GVU? Du wirst mit deinen Aussagen keinen passionierten, ich nenne es mal "Raubkopierer" davon überzeugen können, sich an Moral und Ordnung zu halten solange deine angeblichen Argumente "nicht" stichhaltig genug sind. Zudem bezeichnest du deine Aussagen als Argumente. Wo genau sind denn die Zahlen, die uns Fakten zu den angeblichen Verlusten der Publisher liefern? Genau es gibt keine! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil deine sogenannten Argumente auf einer  Milchmädchenrechnung stehen. Wie schon so oft angesprochen, nicht jeder Raubkopierer wäre auch gleichzeitig ein potentieller Käufer. Treffen wir eine Annahme. Nehmen wir 10 Leute die sich einen aktuellen Spieletitel aus dem Internet auf illegale Weise besorgen. Fünf davon können es sich finanziell nicht leisten das Spiel zu erwerben. Von den restlichen 5 Personen kann sich jeder das besagte Spiel leisten aber nur zwei Personen davon gefällt es tatsächlich und sie kaufen sich diesen Titel. Nach diesem Filter hast du deine tatsächliche, potentielle Käuferschicht ermittelt. Schwache Anzahl im Vergleich zu der GVU-Verlustrechnung. Ob es jetzt korrekt ist sich Software aus dem Netz zu saugen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und hat buchstäblich mehr als einen Grund. Um mal einen zu nennen: Preisvergleich der Produkte zwischen "Amazon.de <-> Amazon.co.uk". Und wer mal für einen etwas längeren Aufenthalt in UK war, kann bestätigen, dass die Lebenserhaltungskosten dort weit aus höher sind als hier. Nun die Frage, warum sind Unterhaltungsmedien dort um ein Vielfaches günstiger? Dein TROLLEN ist eine naive Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht die genauso polemisch klingt wie alles was in diesem Thread geschrieben wird. Und zum Thema "illegaler Download" gibt es eine Menge im Netz. Falls du es nicht weißt, der Download selber steht nicht unter Strafe aber das Verteilen durch den Upload (P2P). Wie soll jetzt also ein Unrechtsbewußtsein entstehen wenn dem Downloader keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht? Ich verstehe nicht wie man bei diesem Thema nur "pro" oder "kontra" sein kann.


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> der Download selber steht nicht unter Strafe aber das Verteilen durch den Upload (P2P). Wie soll jetzt also ein Unrechtsbewußtsein entstehen wenn dem Downloader keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht? Ich verstehe nicht wie man bei diesem Thema nur "pro" oder "kontra" sein kann.


Ab dem 1 Januar 2008 ist auch das reine schwarze Downloaden (bspw. von Rapidshare) von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material nach dem Gesetz verboten. Das Betteln der ach so armen Industrie an die Gesetzgeber hat also was gebracht, oder es sind paar Schmiergelder geflossen


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper am 01.09.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8125831" unm="DaStash"]Wir gehen doch die ganzen Zeit auf eure "Argumente" ein und widerlegen sie fleißg.



Du trollst hier nur rum und das geht einem langsam auf die Nüsse. In welchem Unternehmen bist du tätig, [...][/quote]
Im Gegensatz zu dir / euch beschäftigt er sich aber mit den Inhalten, und postet nicht so einen Schmarrn wie "Du trollst hier nur rum". Wenn es dir auf die Nüsse geht, dann beachte seine Beiträge bzw. diesen Thread nicht.

Ganz einfach, ganz unkompliziert.

Es ist nur immer wieder erstaunlich warum Leute, die ein normales (!) Rechtsempfinden besitzen und nach dem aktuellen Ist-Zustand der Gesetzeslage leben, d.h. wenn ich etwas haben möchte bezahle ich auch dafür, in Verbindung mit wirtschaftlichem Verständnis, was der Fraktion "Pro-Kopierer" hier absolut fehlt, als Trolle tituliert werden.

Ich hab einige Anmerkungen zu bestimmten wirtschaftl. Aussagen getroffen, andere natürlich auch, wurde von 'euch' darauf reagiert? Nein. Hauptsache sinnloses Blabla ohne fundiertes Wissen posten, wenn man daraufhin angesprochen wird, entweder ignorieren oder mit solchen Posts antworten.

Ohne dir bzw. euch nahe treten zu wollen ... aber ich bezweifel sehr stark das ihr überhaupt mit beiden Beinen im Arbeitsleben steht oder nur ansatzweise Ahnung von Wirtschaft habt.

Selbst wenn ihr Arbeiten solltet, dann nur als Angestellte die sich keinen Kopf um bzw. über wirtschaftliche Dinge machen müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga am 01.09.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 1 Januar 2008 ist auch das reine schwarze Downloaden (bspw. von Rapidshare) von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material nach dem Gesetz verboten. Das Betteln der ach so armen Industrie an die Gesetzgeber hat also was gebracht, oder es sind paar Schmiergelder geflossen


Genau solche Aussagen lassen verdammt tief blicken wie der Poster solcher Beiträge wirklich denkt.

Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen das der Gesetzgeber einen Schutz für geistiges Eigentum ( = Software ) im Sinne von Gesetzen geschaffen hat, d.h. dafür plädiert das Entwickler etc. für ihre Arbeit entlohnt werden und hier wird von Schmiergeld etc. geredet.

Ich sag immer wieder: wenn ihr arbeiten würdet und sehen würdet, dass eure Arbeit bzw. euer Produkt für "lau" konsumiert wird, dann würdet ihr hier ganz anders schreiben.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der Download selber steht nicht unter Strafe aber das Verteilen durch den Upload (P2P). Wie soll jetzt also ein Unrechtsbewußtsein entstehen wenn dem Downloader keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht? Ich verstehe nicht wie man bei diesem Thema nur "pro" oder "kontra" sein kann.
> ...



Hast recht. Ich hätte es vermeintlich anders ausdrücken sollen. Die Strafverfolgung beruht auf dem Grundprinzip der Datenhebung in P2P Netzen. Da das sammeln von IP Adressen dort vereinfacht wird. Die vergleichbar, zwischen Down- und Upload, unter höherer Strafe stehende Tat ist der Upload (das Verteilen). Daher stellen findige Anwälte Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt (Uploader) um später zivilrechtlich per Abmahnung gegen den Uploader vorzugehen. Damit wächst trotzdem noch kein Unrechtsbewußtsein denn wer nutz heute noch P2P?


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ab dem 1 Januar 2008 ist auch das reine schwarze Downloaden (bspw. von Rapidshare) von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material nach dem Gesetz verboten. Das Betteln der ach so armen Industrie an die Gesetzgeber hat also was gebracht, oder es sind paar Schmiergelder geflossen
> 
> 
> Genau solche Aussagen lassen verdammt tief blicken wie der Poster solcher Beiträge wirklich denkt.
> ...


Nicht jeder arbeitet in einer Führungsposition oder stellt was her. Ich bin als Industriekaufmann für Aufträge, Mahnwesen, Preisverhandlungen, Einkauf etc. verantworttlich. Natürlich stelle ich selber kein Produkt in dem Sinne her, sondern arbeite FÜR meine Firma welche Produkte anbietet. Ich weiss ja selber das wenn die potenziellen Kunden unsere Produkte alle kopieren würden (was nicht geht da es sich nicht um geistiges Eigentum handelt), ich wahrscheinlich arbeitslos wäre.

Und das mit dem Schmiergeld. Es gibt in der EU immer noch viele Länder wo die Privatkopie und Raubkopie nicht verboten ist. Ich bin einfach der Meinung. Solange man den Leuten 6000+ DSL Leitungen, High End PC´s und DVD Brenner zur Vefügung stellt sowie das illegale Contentangebot im Internet nicht unterbinden kann, sind solche Gesetzte halt und zwecklos.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir gehen doch die ganzen Zeit auf eure "Argumente" ein und widerlegen sie fleißg.
> ...


 Ich sag mal nö aber was spielt das auch für eine Rolle? Darf man nicht seine Meinung vertreten?


> Du wirst mit deinen Aussagen keinen passionierten, ich nenne es mal "Raubkopierer" davon überzeugen können, sich an Moral und Ordnung zu halten solange deine angeblichen Argumente "nicht" stichhaltig genug sind.


 Dann fang doch mal an meine Argumente zu widerlegen. Ich hatte Gegenteiliges ja bereits, wie viele andere hier auch, getan.


> Zudem bezeichnest du deine Aussagen als Argumente. Wo genau sind denn die Zahlen, die uns Fakten zu den angeblichen Verlusten der Publisher liefern?


 Ich hatte bereits Links dazu gepostet. Bevor man also Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, sollte man vorher sichergehen, ob diese auch haltbar sind. 


> Genau es gibt keine! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil deine sogenannten Argumente auf einer  Milchmädchenrechnung stehen. Wie schon so oft angesprochen, nicht jeder Raubkopierer wäre auch gleichzeitig ein potentieller Käufer.


Zeig mir doch bitte den Post, wo ich diese Rechnung aufgestellt habe??!!


> Treffen wir eine Annahme. Nehmen wir 10 Leute die sich einen aktuellen Spieletitel aus dem Internet auf illegale Weise besorgen. Fünf davon können es sich finanziell nicht leisten das Spiel zu erwerben. Von den restlichen 5 Personen kann sich jeder das besagte Spiel leisten aber nur zwei Personen davon gefällt es tatsächlich und sie kaufen sich diesen Titel. Nach diesem Filter hast du deine tatsächliche, potentielle Käuferschicht ermittelt. Schwache Anzahl im Vergleich zu der GVU-Verlustrechnung. Ob es jetzt korrekt ist sich Software aus dem Netz zu saugen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und hat buchstäblich mehr als einen Grund.


 Ich warte dann mal auf deinen Beleg, wo ich von solchen Rechnungen gesprochen habe 2.)Geht es bis jetzt nur darum die angeblichen Gründe warum man runterlädt zu widerlegen, was bis jetzt auch erfolgreich geschehen ist, denn Gegenargumente kommen eher nicht.


> Um mal einen zu nennen: Preisvergleich der Produkte zwischen "Amazon.de <-> Amazon.co.uk". Und wer mal für einen etwas längeren Aufenthalt in UK war, kann bestätigen, dass die Lebenserhaltungskosten dort weit aus höher sind als hier. Nun die Frage, warum sind Unterhaltungsmedien dort um ein Vielfaches günstiger? Dein TROLLEN ist eine naive Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht die genauso polemisch klingt wie alles was in diesem Thread geschrieben wird.


Und was ändert jetzt der Unterschiedliche Preis etwas daran, dass man, wie schon so oft geschrieben, diesen nicht als Vorwand für illegales Filesharen heranziehen kann, somal man ja auch die besagten SPiele billiger aus der UK importieren kann?? Ich bin auf eine Antwort gespannt. 


> Und zum Thema "illegaler Download" gibt es eine Menge im Netz. Falls du es nicht weißt, der Download selber steht nicht unter Strafe aber das Verteilen durch den Upload (P2P).


Uijuijui. Vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich erst einmal informieren, wenn du bei so einem komplexen Thema mitdiskutieren möchtest. Ich erkenne da gravierende Wissenlücken diesbezüglich. 
Was sagst du dazu: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=693177 


> Wie soll jetzt also ein Unrechtsbewußtsein entstehen wenn dem Downloader keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht? Ich verstehe nicht wie man bei diesem Thema nur "pro" oder "kontra" sein kann.


Tja das kann wohl nicht entstehen, wenn man nicht mal die aktuelle Rechtslage kennt.  

MfG


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > German_Ripper schrieb:
> ...


Wer heute noch P2P nutzt ist mit jemandem vergleichbar, der in einer 30 Zone, im Besitz der Kenntniss über eine Blitzanlage, mit 80 an dem Blitzer vorbeidüst.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DaStash schrieb:
> ...


Jemand der sich berufen fühlt alle Downloader in einen Topf zu werfen dem gehört etwas Objektivität vom Psychiater verschrieben 



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du wirst mit deinen Aussagen keinen passionierten, ich nenne es mal "Raubkopierer" davon überzeugen können, sich an Moral und Ordnung zu halten solange deine angeblichen Argumente "nicht" stichhaltig genug sind.
> ...


Ich muss Dir eine Sch... liefern. Denn ich gehe mit NICHTEN so engstirnig durch die Welt wie du. 



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zudem bezeichnest du deine Aussagen als Argumente. Wo genau sind denn die Zahlen, die uns Fakten zu den angeblichen Verlusten der Publisher liefern?
> ...


Was sollen wir mit deinen geschönten Zahlen die von den Publishern selber stammen? Ganz nach dem Motto, "trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau es gibt keine! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil deine sogenannten Argumente auf einer  Milchmädchenrechnung stehen. Wie schon so oft angesprochen, nicht jeder Raubkopierer wäre auch gleichzeitig ein potentieller Käufer.
> ...



Du wirfst alle in einen Topf. Das ist dein Rechnung mein junger Padawan. 



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Treffen wir eine Annahme. Nehmen wir 10 Leute die sich einen aktuellen Spieletitel aus dem Internet auf illegale Weise besorgen. Fünf davon können es sich finanziell nicht leisten das Spiel zu erwerben. Von den restlichen 5 Personen kann sich jeder das besagte Spiel leisten aber nur zwei Personen davon gefällt es tatsächlich und sie kaufen sich diesen Titel. Nach diesem Filter hast du deine tatsächliche, potentielle Käuferschicht ermittelt. Schwache Anzahl im Vergleich zu der GVU-Verlustrechnung. Ob es jetzt korrekt ist sich Software aus dem Netz zu saugen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und hat buchstäblich mehr als einen Grund.
> ...


Ohne Worte. 



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um mal einen zu nennen: Preisvergleich der Produkte zwischen "Amazon.de <-> Amazon.co.uk". Und wer mal für einen etwas längeren Aufenthalt in UK war, kann bestätigen, dass die Lebenserhaltungskosten dort weit aus höher sind als hier. Nun die Frage, warum sind Unterhaltungsmedien dort um ein Vielfaches günstiger? Dein TROLLEN ist eine naive Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht die genauso polemisch klingt wie alles was in diesem Thread geschrieben wird.
> ...



Schön das wir beide eine Kreditkarte besitzen aber ich glaube ein HarzIV-Empfänger mit ner DSL-Flat hat nicht unbedingt die ausreichende Deckung um überhaupt eine Kreditkarte zu erhalten.



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und zum Thema "illegaler Download" gibt es eine Menge im Netz. Falls du es nicht weißt, der Download selber steht nicht unter Strafe aber das Verteilen durch den Upload (P2P).
> ...


Hättest du nur ein klein wenig länger gewartet mit deinem Post würdest du kurz über Dir lesen können was ich als Nachtrag geschrieben habe...uhiiii zurück  



DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie soll jetzt also ein Unrechtsbewußtsein entstehen wenn dem Downloader keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht? Ich verstehe nicht wie man bei diesem Thema nur "pro" oder "kontra" sein kann.
> ...



Die Frage hast du jetzt trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Es reicht halt nicht aus nur Phrasen zu klatschen


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga am 01.09.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man den Leuten 6000+ DSL Leitungen, High End PC´s und DVD Brenner zur Vefügung stellt sowie das illegale Contentangebot im Internet nicht unterbinden kann, sind solche Gesetzte halt und zwecklos.


Das ist doch aber der falsche Ansatzpunkt, was haben High End PCs, DVD Brenner und schnelle Leitungen mit dem Gesetz zutun?

High End PCs werden auch für andere Dinge benutzt als "nur" spielen, schnelle Internetleitungen werden sich immer mehr durchsetzen wg. dem Triple Play Angeboten bzw. der Verbreitung von HD Fernsehen.

Auch Brenner werden nicht nur zum Kopieren von urheberrechtl. Medien benutzt.

D.h. sollte man diese Bereiche nun versteuern eben WEIL man damit Kopien erstellen bzw. beziehen kann? Nein, natürlich nicht ... das wäre eine pauschale Vorverurteilung von allen Leuten die einen Brenner haben, einen High End PC und eine potente Internetleitung.

Genau das wird doch in Deutschland die Tage so häufig angeprangert ... das eine Kriminalisierung eintritt.

Darum lediglich den Tatbestand an sich bestrafen, gerne auch mit drakonischen Strafen.

Darum sind Gesetze gut und richtig ... ich betone nochmal: sich Musik aus dem Internet für lau zu laden, die neuesten Spiele anzuspielen etc. ist kein Muss für den Lebensstandard in Deutschland. Man kann sehr gut ohne Spiele zurecht kommen bzw. nach einem halben oder gar Jahr zuschlagen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper am 01.09.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage hast du jetzt trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Es reicht halt nicht aus nur Phrasen zu klatschen


Ich möchte dir nochmal ans Herz legen das du bitte etwas sachlicher argumentieren sollst. 

Scheinbar scheinst du bei diesem Thema sehr sensibel oder vorbelastet zu sein, im Grunde ist es mir egal, aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht deine Art und Weise mit anderen Usern in diesem Forum in dieser Form umzugehen.

Die Texte wurden dir in höflicher Form präsentiert, also schreib bitte auch in höflicher Form zurück.


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

1. Es ist keine Rechtfertigung wegen einer defeckten CD/DVD Kopien aus dem Netz zusaugen!
   Bsp: Meine D2 SpielCD war total verkrazt und unbrauchbar. Auf der Supportseite von Blizzard konnte ich mir das Game nach eingabe meines Keys komplett und sogar mit LoD umsonst runterladen und bekam obendrein nochn Item geschenkt!   

2. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt mit Hassposts und bösen Antworten bombardiert werde:

Es heisst hier immer:" Ich habe keine gezogenen od. kopierten MP3s auf der Platte. Spiele ziehe ich nie und habe ich noch nie." Gegen das Urheberrecht hat hier wohl auch noch niemand verstoßen. Bullshit!!!   

Zum Beispiel die ganzen Avatare hier. Hat auch nur einer von euch beim Urheber nachgefragt ob er sich das Pic runterziehen darf um es als Avatar zu verwenden? Ich glaube ehr nicht oder?

Wenn hier schon alle den Moralapostel raushängen lassen dann aber bitte zu 100% und nicht nur zu 99%!


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Jemand der sich berufen fühlt alle Downloader in einen Topf zu werfen dem gehört etwas Objektivität vom Psychiater verschrieben


 Gehen Dir etwa die Argumente aus??   


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Ich muss Dir eine Sch... liefern. Denn ich gehe mit NICHTEN so engstirnig durch die Welt wie du.


Dann unterlasse einfach Behauptungen die du nicht halten kannst. 


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Was sollen wir mit deinen geschönten Zahlen die von den Publishern selber stammen? Ganz nach dem Motto, "trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.


 Was für geschönte Zahlen? Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du den Link nicht gelesen hast???


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Du wirfst alle in einen Topf. Das ist dein Rechnung mein junger Padawan.


Wo genau liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen Raubkopien mit widerlegbaren "Scheingründen" und den Raubkopien an sich?


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.


Klar, wenn man keine Argumente hat und sich nicht erklären kann.  


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Schön das wir beide eine Kreditkarte besitzen aber ich glaube ein HarzIV-Empfänger mit ner DSL-Flat hat nicht unbedingt die ausreichende Deckung um überhaupt eine Kreditkarte zu erhalten.


Ich glaube nicht das finanziell bei Harz4 Empfängern Luxusguter Priorität haben sollten. Von daher ist die Frage nichtig.


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Hättest du nur ein klein wenig länger gewartet mit deinem Post würdest du kurz über Dir lesen können was ich als Nachtrag geschrieben habe...uhiiii zurück


 Was nichts daran ändert, dass du es anscheinend immer noch nicht begriffen kannst, wenn ich das hier von Dir lese:
"Die vergleichbar, zwischen Down- und Upload, unter höherer Strafe stehende Tat ist der Upload (das Verteilen)." Das ist schlicht weg falsch. Informiere dich doch einfach mal, wofür gibs denn Google etc.   


German_Ripper schrieb:


> Die Frage hast du jetzt trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Es reicht halt nicht aus nur Phrasen zu klatschen


Was wohl daran liegt, dass man eine falsch gestellte Frage, denn Downloader kann man rechtlich per Gesetz belangen, nicht richtig beantworten kann.

MfG


----------



## anjuna80 (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Es heisst hier immer:" Ich habe keine gezogenen od. kopierten MP3s auf der Platte. Spiele ziehe ich nie und habe ich noch nie." Gegen das Urheberrecht hat hier wohl auch noch niemand verstoßen. Bullshit!!!
> Wenn hier schon alle den Moralapostel raushängen lassen dann aber bitte zu 100% und nicht nur zu 99%!


Wo hat das bitte jemand behauptet? 
Und nur weil ich schon mal jemanden auf die Schnauze gehauen habe, darf ich anderen nicht mehr sagen dass das eigentlich falsch ist?


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Die Frage hast du jetzt trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Es reicht halt nicht aus nur Phrasen zu klatschen
> 
> 
> Ich möchte dir nochmal ans Herz legen das du bitte etwas sachlicher argumentieren sollst.
> ...



Es war sachlich genug. Vielleicht etwas spitz formuliert aber im Rahmen. Wir drehen uns eh im Kreis und einen Mehrwert hat keiner von uns zu diesem Thema generieren könne. Ich wende mich nun wieder interessanter Themen zu (arbeiten ). Viel Spaß noch in diesem Thread.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die ganzen Avatare hier. Hat auch nur einer von euch beim Urheber nachgefragt ob er sich das Pic runterziehen darf um es als Avatar zu verwenden? Ich glaube eher nicht oder?


Zum Glück bin ich mein eigener Urheber. 
Aber ich glaube mal geleseen zu haben das es grundsätzlich nicht verboten ist, Bilder für Forenavatare zu nutzen. Abgesehen von direketn Personen, also du dürftest nicht das Bild von deinem Nachbarn nehmen.

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 am 01.09.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier schon alle den Moralapostel raushängen lassen dann aber bitte zu 100% und nicht nur zu 99%!


Du hast irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden um was es hier geht, oder?
Es geht nicht darum ein heiliges Image aufzubauen mit 100% Originale oder ähnliches, sondern es geht um die Grundsatzdiskussion des Kopierens und die Probleme, die damit einher gehen.

Es geht um das fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein zum Thema Kopie, um das fehlende Wissen im Bereich Wirtschaft etc.pp.

Und um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen:

Ich hab keine "illegalen" MP3 Dateien auf meinem Rechner, warum? Ganz einfach, ich höre kaum Musik, wenn, dann Radio. Dieser Radiosender wird auch im Internet gestreamt, d.h. wenn ich das Verlangen nach Musik habe, hör ich einfach rein.

Es gibt im Internet zig Möglichkeiten kostenlos Musik zu hören ...   

Mal Butter bei die Fische:
Als ich 11 Jahre alt war und meinen ersten PC hatte, hatte ich natürlich auch Kopien ... zum einen waren sie auf dem PC installiert, zum anderen war das ganze Medium neu und man hatte kein Unrechtbewusstsein.

Als ich mir dann aber mit 14 meinen ersten, eigenen und komplett neuen PC gekauft habe, hab ich langsam angefangen zu realisieren, dass es 'verkehrt' ist & das man bezahlen muss, wenn man was haben will. Ich weiss noch genau, als ich mit einem Kumpel immer zu Media Point gefahren bin und mir dort Budgetspiele gekauft habe, weil ich mir mehr nicht leisten konnte. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich damals keine Probleme mit Geld hatte, dank lieben Eltern und Großeltern, aber auch Kumpels, die kein Geld hatten sind als Schüler arbeiten gegangen und haben sich so ihr Hobby finanziert.

Es war einfach normal.

Heute mit 30 ist es immer noch normal und wenn ich Leute reden höre, die über 18 Jahre alt sind und mir was von Geldmangel und Kopien erzählen wollen, kann ich nur ungläubig den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

@ DaStash: Hast Du dir schonmal überlegt wie sich ein Kind in der Schule fühlt wenn es bei den Gleichaltrigen Mitschülern nicht mithalten oder mitreden kann?

Ich sehe es doch bei meinem Sohn in der Schule. Jemand dem man ansieht das die Eltern, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kein oder wenig Geld haben wird Ausgegrenzt und gehänselt. Versuche mal dich in die Lage dieses Kindes zu versetzen. Mit gutem zureden wirst selbst du dem Kind nicht den Kummer und die unlust auf Schule nehmen!


----------



## anjuna80 (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns eh im Kreis und einen Mehrwert hat keiner von uns zu diesem Thema generieren könne.


Was generieren, einen Schokopudding? 
In diesem Thread sind eh nur Leute mit festen Ansichten, die Diskussion mit beiden "Lagern" hat noch nie viel gebracht. Aber es lesen sicher auch andere Leute mit, die sich vom geschriebenen eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hättest du nur ein klein wenig länger gewartet mit deinem Post würdest du kurz über Dir lesen können was ich als Nachtrag geschrieben habe...uhiiii zurück
> ...



Du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung. 

http://board.gulli.com/thread/663847-logistep-und-konsorten/

-> Strafanzeige stellen bei einer gedownloadeten Datei... Staatsanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren ein.
-> Strafanzeige stellen gegen Uploader bei gleichzeitigem verteilen von mehr als z.B. 300 mp3... Strafverfahren wird eingeleitet

Lass gut sein... Um mich mit Dir auseinanderzusetzen ist mir meine Zeit doch etwas zu schade.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 am 01.09.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> @ DaStash: Hast Du dir schonmal überlegt wie sich ein Kind in der Schule fühlt wenn es bei den Gleichaltrigen Mitschülern nicht mithalten oder mitreden kann?
> 
> Ich sehe es doch bei meinem Sohn in der Schule. Jemand dem man ansieht das die Eltern, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kein oder wenig Geld haben wird Ausgegrenzt und gehänselt. Versuche mal dich in die Lage dieses Kindes zu versetzen. Mit gutem zureden wirst selbst du dem Kind nicht den Kummer und die unlust auf Schule nehmen!


Davon leitest du als Vater ab, dass es in Ordnung ist und vorallem wünschenswert, dass sich die Kinder (!) von nicht betuchten Familien also alle Spiele runterladen müssen.

 

Lies dir mal meinen Beitrag oben durch.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zum Beispiel die ganzen Avatare hier. Hat auch nur einer von euch beim Urheber nachgefragt ob er sich das Pic runterziehen darf um es als Avatar zu verwenden? Ich glaube eher nicht oder?
> ...



Das Ohm-Sign ist also eine Erfindung von Dir? Die Hindus werden sich freuen... Oh man


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> @ DaStash: Hast Du dir schonmal überlegt wie sich ein Kind in der Schule fühlt wenn es bei den Gleichaltrigen Mitschülern nicht mithalten oder mitreden kann?
> 
> Ich sehe es doch bei meinem Sohn in der Schule. Jemand dem man ansieht das die Eltern, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kein oder wenig Geld haben wird Ausgegrenzt und gehänselt. Versuche mal dich in die Lage dieses Kindes zu versetzen. Mit gutem zureden wirst selbst du dem Kind nicht den Kummer und die unlust auf Schule nehmen!


   Sicherlich ist das richtig was du schreibst aber das sollte doch wohl kein Legitimationsgrund für Raubkopien darstellen. Viel eher liegt es durchaus in der Erziehung, welche Werte man vermittelt und inwiefern die eigene Meinung auf das Kind übertragen wird. Das das sicherlich nicht so gut klappt bei einigen Dingen versteht sich von selbst. Spätestens zu Beginn der Pupertät sinkt der Einfluss von Eltern rapide. Aber dennoch muss man irgenwie und irgendwo mal den Anfang machen und Kinder versuchen das Thema näher zu bringen, wenn man daran interessiert ist Werte zu vermitteln. Das dies bei vielen nicht geschiet liegt sicherlich zum Teil auch, in dem debattiertem Punkt, an dem fehlenden Rechtsverständnis der erziehungsberechtigten Personen.

mfG


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

Ich wollte damit NICHT rechtfertigen das etwas illegal gezogen wird! Wollte lediglich mal aufzeigen das es sehrwohl auch ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist an das man doch auch mal denken sollte.
Zumal wir abgesehn von Raubkopien mit Sicherheit andere wichtigere Probleme in diesem Land haben!

Meine beiden Kinder ( 8 u. 16) haben von mir sehr wohl Werte vermittelt bekommen. Zumindest was Anstand, Respekt und das Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht betrifft.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zusagen das mein 16jähriger hier keine Leute beleidigen oder denunzieren würde!


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeadBody666 schrieb:
> ...


   Habe ich Gegenteiliges behauptet?  
Das Bild(Photoshop) und auch das Zeichen(Illustrator) wurden zu einhundert Prozent von mir erstellt, nachgebaut und kreiert., womit ich mich rechtlich gesehen auf der sicheren Seite befinde. Du kannst auch eine urheberrechtlich geschütztes Musikwerk auf einem Keyboard nachspielen, wogegen rechtlich auch keiner was sagen.  
Kleiner Tipp:
Setze Dich doch ersteinmal mit dem Thema im Ganzen auseinander, bevor du hier meinst Unhaltbares auf die Öffentlichkeit loszulassen und verbal ständig gegen eine Wand aus haltbaren Argumenten zu rennen. Nicht das du Kopfaua bekommst.   

MfG


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ DaStash: Hast Du dir schonmal überlegt wie sich ein Kind in der Schule fühlt wenn es bei den Gleichaltrigen Mitschülern nicht mithalten oder mitreden kann?
> ...


    Da ich seit mitlerweile 8 Jahren im Sicherheitsdienst tätig bin nehme ich mir einfach mal das Recht zusagen das ich bestimmt mehr Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht habe wie manch anderer hier! Aber das tut hier ja nichts zur Sache!
Fakt ist das dieses Thema uns wohl die nächsten 50 Jahre immer wieder zu Diskussionen bringen wird!
A akzeptiert Meinung/Argument von B nicht und umgekehrt!


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > German_Ripper schrieb:
> ...


Langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich. 
Die Posts in dem Forum sind von 2006/2007. Der Beschluss das Downloads von urheberrechtlich geschützem Material auch illegal sind von 2008. 
Nice try, liddle  unknowing guy.  

MfG


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Solange man den Leuten 6000+ DSL Leitungen, High End PC´s und DVD Brenner zur Vefügung stellt sowie das illegale Contentangebot im Internet nicht unterbinden kann, sind solche Gesetzte halt und zwecklos.
> 
> 
> Das ist doch aber der falsche Ansatzpunkt, was haben High End PCs, DVD Brenner und schnelle Leitungen mit dem Gesetz zutun?
> ...


Aber dann hätte man auf die drakonischen Strafen und vor allem eine Strafverfolgung der Warez Seitenbetreiber gleich zu Anfangszeiten des schnellen Internets und der Massenverbreitung setzen sollen. Ich weiss nicht ob es technisch möglich gewesen wäre, aber hätte man es damals zur Entwicklungszeiten des Inets verhindern können, das es jetzt heutzutage massenweise Warez Seiten im Interent gibt, wäre das ganze nicht zu dem ausgeartet, was es jetzt ist = nämlich für sehr viele eine absolute Noramlität sich Content jeglicher Art über das Netz oder von Freunden für lau zu besorgen. Deswegen ist das ganze doch erst zum solch einem riesigen gesellschaftlichen Problem mit nicht vorhandenem Rechtsbewusstsein ausgeartet und es ist normal das sich die Leute an so etwas bedienen vor allem wenn kein Geld da ist.

Wie ich schon oft schrieb, es ist in den Köpfen der Leute "eingebrannt" (auch teilweise in meinem noch), das man sich an so manchem geistigem Eigentum frei und fast ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen bedienen kann (und sei es nur durch benutzen von Cracks). Es sind auch sehr viele ganz normale Leute wie du und ich die es jeden Tag tun, nicht nur moralisch, menschlich und sozial runtergekommene. Und ob das zum Lebensstandard gehört oder nicht, spielt in diesem Falle keine Rolle.

Und dafür ne Lösung zu finden ist extremst schwierig. Und bisher wurde seitens der Industrie und der Gesetzgeber einfach nichts vernünftiges bzw. effektives unternommen. Wenn ein System es nicht schafft, etwas verbotenes zu unterbinden was massenweise von der ganzen Bevölkerung flächenweise getan wird, dann sollte man es entweder lassen, oder wirklich innovative Lösungen bringen.


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DaStash schrieb:
> ...


    Sorry da muss ich dich leider korregieren! Der letzte Post der da gelistet ist, ist von 2009 genauergesagt von gestern. Also immer noch aktuell!


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > German_Ripper schrieb:
> ...


   Ja, aber nicht die Posts die sein "Argument" stützen sollten.

MfG


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Da ich seit mitlerweile 8 Jahren im Sicherheitsdienst tätig bin nehme ich mir einfach mal das Recht zusagen das ich bestimmt mehr Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht habe wie manch anderer hier! Aber das tut hier ja nichts zur Sache!



Merkwürdiges Argument. Wieso entwickelst du im Sicherheitsdienst ( welche Branche, was wird da "gesichert") mehr Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht?


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da ich seit mitlerweile 8 Jahren im Sicherheitsdienst tätig bin nehme ich mir einfach mal das Recht zusagen das ich bestimmt mehr Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht habe wie manch anderer hier! Aber das tut hier ja nichts zur Sache!
> ...


Ich habe Tag täglich mit Leuten zutun die genau das selbe Problem haben wie die Leute die sich illegal Sachen aus dem Netz laden! Nämlich kein Unrechtsbewusstsein! 
In meinem Fall Leute die zB. Wirtschaftsspionage betreiben und sich unrechtmäßig Firmendaten anzueignen versuchen!


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeadBody666 schrieb:
> ...


Und wieso entwickelt man daraus dann ein besseres bewusstsein für recht und Unrecht?
ich meine, ich kann ja verstehen, wenn mir ein LKW Fahrer erklärt, er könne besser LKW fahren als ich.
Auch einem Sportler glaube ich sofort, dass er besser Fußballspielen kann.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du durch deinen job ein besseres Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickelst


----------



## N-o-x (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tag täglich mit Leuten zutun die genau das selbe Problem haben wie die Leute die sich illegal Sachen aus dem Netz laden! Nämlich kein Unrechtsbewusstsein!
> In meinem Fall Leute die zB. Wirtschaftsspionage betreiben und sich unrechtmäßig Firmendaten anzueignen versuchen!


gewerbliche Wirtschaftsspionage vs. private Raubkopie.

Also dann doch lieber Autovergleiche. Die sind zwar auch komplett am Thema vorbei, aber das hier setzt noch einen drauf.


----------



## crackajack (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Und wieso entwickelt man daraus dann ein besseres bewusstsein für recht und Unrecht?
> ich meine, ich kann ja verstehen, wenn mir ein LKW Fahrer erklärt, er könne besser LKW fahren als ich.
> Auch einem Sportler glaube ich sofort, dass er besser Fußballspielen kann.
> 
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du durch deinen job ein besseres Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickelst


   Besser wie genau deins behauptet er doch nicht, besser als so manch anderer. Manch anderer, der eher gar keins hat.
Ist doch das gleiche wie das was Rabowke sagt. Das einige wohl einfach überhaupt kein Gefühl dafür haben warum Firmen ihre Arbeit schützen wollen, weil sie wohl einfach nur ihre Sicht, die des Zockers, der unbedingt spielen will, sehen wollen.


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

Sorry, habe mich da wohl nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt!
Wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen das ich schon aus beruflichen Gründen immer mit seltsamen Argumenten oder scheinheiligen Ausflüchten konfrontiert werde.
 Ich habe hier teilweise ehr das Gefühl das die Meinung  mehr oder weniger auf Hörensagen als auf Erfahrung basiert! was mit Sicherheit auch am Alter mancher User liegen kann. Klar kann man viel im Netz lesen, aber wer hats verfasst? Vertrauenswürdige und gut recherchierte Berichte oder Bildzeitungsniveau Meinungsmache.


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und wieso entwickelt man daraus dann ein besseres bewusstsein für recht und Unrecht?
> ...


Ich stoße mich mehr an der Begründung und dem kontext, in dem sie gegeben wurde. daraus entnehme ich jedenfalls, dass er damit nicht nur Leute meint, die überhaupt kein Unrechtsbewustsein haben.
Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht konkret gemeint bin.


----------



## crackajack (1. September 2009)

N-o-x schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe Tag täglich mit Leuten zutun die genau das selbe Problem haben wie die Leute die sich illegal Sachen aus dem Netz laden! Nämlich kein Unrechtsbewusstsein!
> ...


Wirklich so weit weg ist das eine vom anderen aber auch nicht.
Mal "Abgucken" bei den Entwicklungen der Konkurrenz ist genauso Hobby der Industrie wie private Kopien bei vielen. Schaden tut beides auf irgendeine Art Weise den Firmen.


----------



## N-o-x (1. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Sorry, habe mich da wohl nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt!
> Wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen das ich schon aus beruflichen Gründen immer mit seltsamen Argumenten oder scheinheiligen Ausflüchten konfrontiert werde.


Auch wenn ich den Vergleich doof fand, verstehe ich was du meinst. Du sprichst ein Problem an, was viele hier nicht sehen.

Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopien! (Nur um meinen Standpunkt nochmal klar zu machen)

Allerdings sollte man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ein Jugendlicher, der sich ein Spiel nicht leisten, aber in der Schule einen einfacheren Stand hat, wenn er es dennoch spielen und mitreden kann, soll es meinetwegen raubkopieren. 

Niemandem entsteht hier irgendein wirtschaftlicher Schaden, wenn der Junge den torrent nicht grade 2 Wochen im SeedMode lässt, also selbst an 20 andere verteilt, die vielleicht andere Beweggründe für den illegalen Download haben.

Man kann natürlich sagen "geh halt arbeiten" oder "frag Oma" oder was weiß ich. 
Nur ist das irgendwo auf dem Dorf auch leichter gesagt als getan.

Man kann mit moralischen Bedenken aufwarten, da es kein Entwickler gerne sieht, wenn seine harte Arbeit für lau konsumiert wird, aber ebenso kann man argumentieren, dass er damit im Falle des Jungen einen großartigen sozialen Dienst geleistet hat und dabei nichtmal (wer hätte es gedacht) einen wirtschafltichen Schaden erleidet.

Letztendlich dreht man sich im Kreis. Man wird zwischen diesen beiden Wertvorstellungen keinen Konsens finden. Sieht man ja hier in den 240 Postings.      



crackajack schrieb:


> Wirklich so weit weg ist das eine vom anderen aber auch nicht.
> Mal "Abgucken" bei den Entwicklungen der Konkurrenz ist genauso Hobby der Industrie wie private Kopien bei vielen. Schaden tut beides auf irgendeine Art Weise den Firmen.


Das wirtschaftliche Ausmaß ist eine andere Welt. Wie man an meinen Postings sieht, ist das für mich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.      

_edit: unlogischen Absatz entfernt_


----------



## Gustav2008 (1. September 2009)

Ich glaube auf einen wichtigen Punkt wurde noch garnicht oder viel zu wenig eingegangen. Es geht um den unschlagbaren Service des illegalen downloadens. Einer wie ich, der die Spiele gerne original hat, auch wenn die DVD Hüllen in den letzten Jahren langweilig wurden, muss doch einen gewissen Aufwand betreiben, um an ein Spiel zu kommen. Selbst wenn ich es online bestellt, muss ich warten und dafür zahlen.

Wenn jemand einfach runter laden kann und es noch schneller hat als ich, weil irgend eine Realease Group es schon vom Presswerk hatte, dann ist das Service einfach unschlagbar. In Deutschland gibt es ja auch noch die Killerspiele Politik, aus dem Netz gibt es einfach unzensierte Titel und noch dazu kostenlos frei Haus, sofort auf die Platte.

Wie will ein Moralapostel gegen diesen Service argumentieren und jemanden davon abbringen? Aussichtslos ...


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. September 2009)

Um einfach nochmal den Autovergleich aufzugreifen:
Wie will man jemandem der seit 15 Jahren ohne Lappen fährt und nicht erwischt wurde klar machen das er jetzt den Führerschein machen soll?
So ists doch auch mit den Downloads!
Bin bis jetzt nicht erwischt worden also wirds mir auch nicht so schnell passieren! Zumal es ja Leute geben soll die wirklich glauben das wenn sie bei UseNext oder so monatl. Gebühren zahlen fein raus sind weil mit der angeblichen Sicherheit geworben wird

< Link entfernt >

Ist zwarn Irrtum aber so denken wohl die meisten Leute, egal um welche illegalen Sachen es geht.

Edit Rabowke:
Bei dem Anbieter würde ich übrigens vorsichtig sein, dahinter stand mal ein Herr Gravenreuth, einige kennen den netten, sympathischen Herrn. Des Weiteren gab es Berichte, dass Kunden von besagten Usenet Anbieter die Polizei im Haus hatten ...

Nun ja, wichtig ist nur zu erwähnen, dass Usenet an sich nicht illegal ist, sondern der älteste Dienst überhaupt ist. Sogar älter als e-Mail. 

Übrigens bietet jeder ISP Usenet Zugang an, allerdings einen beschnittenen & Unternehmen wie z.B. Microsoft bieten sogar im Usenet Hilfe an und betreiben dort eigene Supportgruppen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2009)

Gustav2008 am 01.09.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auf einen wichtigen Punkt wurde noch garnicht oder viel zu wenig eingegangen. Es geht um den unschlagbaren Service des illegalen downloadens. Einer wie ich, der die Spiele gerne original hat, auch wenn die DVD Hüllen in den letzten Jahren langweilig wurden, muss doch einen gewissen Aufwand betreiben, um an ein Spiel zu kommen. Selbst wenn ich es online bestellt, muss ich warten und dafür zahlen.


Hmm, also wenn wir von vollen 5GB als Größe ausgehen, ggf. sogar 8GB bei einer DVD9, dauert es trotzdem ein paar Stunden eh das Spiel auf deinem Rechner ist.

Wenn wir von 16mbit ausgehen und 4.5gb sind es ca. 1h wenn man mit voller Geschwindigkeit runterladen kann, d.h. ich schließ dabei mal kostenlose Varianten wie bittorrent aus.

Wenn jemand rapidshare Premiumaccounts hat, dem unterstell ich schon ein gewissen Eifer bei der Beschaffung von Material. 

Runterladen per torrent dürfte sehr viel länger dauern ... wenn nicht sogar länger als einen Tag bzw. Nacht bei einem brandneuen Release.

Soo, jetzt mal die Vorteile des ehrlichen Käufers: ich hab ein Gamestop und Medi Max in nicht mal 1km Entfernung, auch Media Markt ( manchmal günstig ) ist nicht weit. Trotzdem bestell ich bei Spielegrotte.de ... warum? Weil die meistens einen Tag vor der normalen Veröffentlichung das Spiel versenden bzw. ich das dann im Briefkasten habe. 

Diese schnelle Beschaffung ist in der heutigen Zeit, wo DVD9 Standard ist, für mich irgendwie kein Argument mehr.


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt mal die Vorteile des ehrlichen Käufers: ich hab ein Gamestop und Medi Max in nicht mal 1km Entfernung, auch Media Markt ( manchmal günstig ) ist nicht weit. Trotzdem bestell ich bei Spielegrotte.de ... warum? Weil die meistens einen Tag vor der normalen Veröffentlichung das Spiel versenden bzw. ich das dann im Briefkasten habe.


*Schulterzuck*
Ich lads über Steam. Original, ehrlich und bei Indie-Spielen sogar eine direkte Unterstützung für die Entwickler.




> Heute mit 30 ist es immer noch normal und wenn
> ich Leute reden höre, die über 18 Jahre alt sind und mir was von
> Geldmangel und Kopien erzählen wollen, kann ich nur ungläubig den Kopf
> schütteln.


Es ist doch recht einfach. Ich wage es zu behaupten, dass keiner von uns in Geld schwimmt. Unsere finanziellen Mitteln sind also begrenzt. Und nun muss man sich entscheiden, wofür man sie neben den Fixkosten sonst noch ausgibt. Ein Urlaub? Der neue Flatscreen den man unbedingt möchte? Am Wochenende etwas mehr ausgeben? Und irgendwann auch: Computerspiele.

Und nun kann ich mit meinem begrenzt zur Verfügung stehenden Geld nur einen Teil davon finanzieren. Aber weder beim neuen Fernseher noch beim Urlaub oder beim Fortgehen am Wochenende hab ich die Möglichkeit, die Leistung/das Produkt zu bekommen, ohne dafür zu bezahlen. Bei den Spielen gibt es die Option und deshalb wird sie genutzt. Wieso eines der anderen Dinge einschränken, damit ich mir auch die Games leisten kann, wenn ich die Games gratis kriege und mir dann die anderen Hobbys auch alle ohne Abstriche leisten kann?


Und weil davor über irgendwelche Autos oder Wirtschaftsspionage gesprochen wurde und das als Vergleich herhalten musste: Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist immernoch das Schwarzfahren im Zug oder Bus. Das ist sehr ähnlich, weil "der Zug würde ja auch ohne mich fahren", es macht technisch gesehen doch keinen Unterschied. Niemand verliert etwas dabei, wenn noch jemand mitfährt der nicht bezahlt. (Den minimal höheren Energieverbrauch durch die Mehrbelastung vernachlässigen wir mal.) Trotzdem kenne ich wenige, die ab und zu mal schwarz fahren und regelmäßig tut das überhaupt keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis. 

Warum? Na weil die Chance doch relativ hoch ist, erwischt zu werden. Beim Raubkopieren von Computerspielen ist das nicht der Fall. Und das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Es ist gratis und man kann nicht erwischt werden - deshalb wird Raubkopiert. Nicht weil irgendein Entwickler keine Demo veröffentlicht oder die Qualität der Spiele so schlecht ist.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Und weil davor über irgendwelche Autos oder Wirtschaftsspionage gesprochen wurde und das als Vergleich herhalten musste: Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist immernoch das Schwarzfahren im Zug oder Bus. Das ist sehr ähnlich, weil "der Zug würde ja auch ohne mich fahren", es macht technisch gesehen doch keinen Unterschied. Niemand verliert etwas dabei, wenn noch jemand mitfährt der nicht bezahlt. (Den minimal höheren Energieverbrauch durch die Mehrbelastung vernachlässigen wir mal.) Trotzdem kenne ich wenige, die ab und zu mal schwarz fahren und regelmäßig tut das überhaupt keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis.
> 
> Warum? Na weil die Chance doch relativ hoch ist, erwischt zu werden. Beim Raubkopieren von Computerspielen ist das nicht der Fall. Und das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Es ist gratis und man kann nicht erwischt werden - deshalb wird Raubkopiert. Nicht weil irgendein Entwickler keine Demo veröffentlicht oder die Qualität der Spiele so schlecht ist.


   Genau das ist der Punkt. Und was kann man dagegen tun?
Entweder man erhöht die Kontrollen, so das das Risiko erwischt zu werden sehr hoch wird(Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen) oder man kontrolliert schon bevor man in den Zug einsteigt(Kopierschutz, siehe auch Durchgangskontrolle U-Bahn in Frankreich glaube ich).
Letzter Punkt müsste natürlich noch effektiver werden ohne sich dabei in den Vordergrund zu stellen(Account anlegen, Registrierungsprozesse etc.).

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (1. September 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist immernoch das Schwarzfahren im Zug oder Bus. Das ist sehr ähnlich, weil "der Zug würde ja auch ohne mich fahren", es macht technisch gesehen doch keinen Unterschied. Niemand verliert etwas dabei, wenn noch jemand mitfährt der nicht bezahlt. (Den minimal höheren Energieverbrauch durch die Mehrbelastung vernachlässigen wir mal.) Trotzdem kenne ich wenige, die ab und zu mal schwarz fahren und regelmäßig tut das überhaupt keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis.
> 
> Warum? Na weil die Chance doch relativ hoch ist, erwischt zu werden. Beim Raubkopieren von Computerspielen ist das nicht der Fall. Und das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Es ist gratis und man kann nicht erwischt werden - deshalb wird Raubkopiert. Nicht weil irgendein Entwickler keine Demo veröffentlicht oder die Qualität der Spiele so schlecht ist.


Den vergleich mit dem Schwarzfahren finde ich gut. Aber auch hier ist wieder die entscheidende Frage: 
Fährst du schwarz um Geld zu sparen oder fährst du schwarz, weil du sonst überhaupt nicht fahren würdest?

Für Einige trifft sicherlich ersteres zu, für einige aber auch letzteres. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die Zahl derer, für die ersteres zutrifft wahrscheinlich größer ist. Ich habe aber auch schon Leute kennengelernt, die tatsächlich schwarz fahren, weil sie anders garkeine Möglichkeit haben mal "raus" zu kommen.

Und ja ich kenne das Argument "Dann haben Letztere eben Pech gehabt, wenn sie sich keine Zugfahrt leisten können" schon. Man muss es mir nicht nochmal vorkauen.   Ich will sowieso auf was ganz anderes hinaus.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

N-o-x schrieb:


> Den vergleich mit dem Schwarzfahren finde ich gut. Aber auch hier ist wieder die entscheidende Frage:
> Fährst du schwarz um Geld zu sparen oder fährst du schwarz, weil du sonst überhaupt nicht fahren würdest?
> 
> Für Einige trifft sicherlich ersteres zu, für einige aber auch letzteres. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die Zahl derer, für die ersteres zutrifft wahrscheinlich größer ist. Ich habe aber auch schon Leute kennengelernt, die tatsächlich schwarz fahren, weil sie anders garkeine Möglichkeit haben mal "raus" zu kommen.
> ...


   Wohl wahr. In dem Fall würde ich sagen trifft die "Notwändigkeit" eher zu als bei Computerspielen(Luxusartikel).
Ich habe mal einen Bericht gesehen wo aufgezeigt wurde, dass es mehr oder weniger bei Obdachlosen tolleriert wird, jedenfalls bei der BVG und der Bahn in Berlin.

MfG


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Wie will ein Moralapostel gegen diesen Service argumentieren und jemanden davon abbringen? Aussichtslos ...


Zunächst mal, in dem gegen dieses hier schon viel zu oft verwendete Wort "Moralapostel" vorgegangen wird.
Es suggeriert nämlich, dass sich hier jemand gegen etwas wendet, was cool und eigentlich gar nicht schlimm ist. Ebene eine Art Sittenwächter für Anstand und Moral.

Und genau das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Gustav2008 (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie will ein Moralapostel gegen diesen Service argumentieren und jemanden davon abbringen? Aussichtslos ...
> ...


Aus sicht der Raubkopierer scheint aber genau das der Fall zu sein, somit ist "Moralapostel" sicher treffend ausgedrückt. Ob es moralisch richtig ist oder auch nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Auch jeder von uns hat das Glück sich entscheiden zu können ob Gesetze eingehalten werden oder eben auch nicht. Moral ist relativ, wie ich bereits schon einmal geschrieben hatte, moralische Maßstäbe an Menschen im Zusammenhang mit Geld zu setzen, sag mir meine soziale intelligenz, ist unrealistisch und unbrauchbar als Messlatte.

Ich zahle für meine Spiele und andere anscheinend nicht. Der Unterschied zu mir und manch anderem hier, ist einfach die Tatsache, dass mir das eigentlich egal ist, da ich kein neidischer Mensch bin und ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass sich der Markt dadurch sogar noch bereinigt und ein Fortschritt in Richtung Kundenservice und kundenorientierten Lösungen gemacht wird.

Selbst wenn alles um das Thema für den Privatgebrauch legal wäre, würden sich gute Titel weiterhin verkaufen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Es ist eben unbequem für die Industie sich selbst bewegen zu müssen und nicht mehr alles diktieren zu können. Im Grunde sind wir ehrlichen Kunden eigentlich dumm, denn wir fordern die anderen auf ebenfalls zu zahlen, was wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt ein vollkommen unrealistisches Ziel ist. Eigentlich sollte man die legalisierung fordern oder noch viel besser die betroffenen Unternehmen zu neuen Lösungen und zwar zu kundenorientierten und nicht zu neuem Schutzmaßnahmen. Eigentlich investiert die Spieleindustrie unheimlich viel Geld in den Schutz der eigenen Software, jedoch könnte man das selbe Geld doch besser in neue Lösungen und in zahlende Kunden investieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie will ein Moralapostel gegen diesen Service argumentieren und jemanden davon abbringen? Aussichtslos ...
> ...


Das Problem ist jedoch, das das Thema um das es hier geht von sehr vielen eben als cool und einentlich gar nicht schlimm empfunden wird (auch ich kann mich da nicht von ganz befreien)

Das Bild der geschädigten Content Industrie wurde bisher nirgendwo ausreichend wirkungsvoll präsentiert, als das ein schlechtes Gewissen um die Arbeitsplätze der Programmierer entstehen könnte. Eher stößt man da auf die Popstars mit ihren 20 Millionen Villen und 10 Luxusautos sowie auf einen John Carmack von Id Software der mit seiner Ferrari Sammlung "protzt". Auch mein Bild tendiert eher zum letzteren.

Es müssen endlich treffend und auf medialem Wege die Auswirkungen von Raubkopien aufgezeigt werden, in dem auch die Folgen für die Otto Normal Verbraucher der Industrie gezeigt werden. Ein MTV Cribs hingegen, wo die Gangsterrapper und möchtegern USA-Teenie "Stars" mit ihrem Reichtum protzen, fördert diese jedoch eher.


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gustav2008 schrieb:
> ...



Und genau da müsste man ansetzen, denn nur weil irgendwelche Typen das so   sehen wirds ja nicht richtiger. Moralapostel bleibt also trotzdem falsch. 



> Ob es moralisch richtig ist oder auch nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Auch jeder von uns hat das Glück sich entscheiden zu können ob Gesetze eingehalten werden oder eben auch nicht.



Das wäre mir neu, Gesetze sind also optional? Hier gehts nicht um moral oder sowas. Jeder kann sich entscheiden ob er seinem Kumpel die Frau ausspannt oder seine eigene Frau betrügt. Da gibts Entscheidungsspielraum, weil Moral eben kein Gesetz ist. Hier siehts anders aus.


----------



## Gustav2008 (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, Gesetze sind also optional? Hier gehts nicht um moral oder sowas. Jeder kann sich entscheiden ob er seinem Kumpel die Frau ausspannt oder seine eigene Frau betrügt. Da gibts Entscheidungsspielraum, weil Moral eben kein Gesetz ist. Hier siehts anders aus.


Gesetze sind immer optional zumindest kann sich jeder entscheiden ob sie eingehalten werden. Man muss nur ggf. mit den Konsequenzen leben können, sollte man ein Gesetz brechen. Wie oft werden Gesetze übertreten, wo genau kalkuliert wurde und mit der Strafe gerechnet wird. Kurz gesagt, jeder hat die freie Wahl sich an Gesetze zu halten oder nicht, jeder muss jedoch auch mit seinen Entscheidungen leben und Konsequenzen tragen, die Wahl hat man aber immer.

Eines der besten Dinge im Leben sind die freie Wahl der Entscheidung. Eigentlich die einzige echte Freiheit


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das wäre mir neu, Gesetze sind also optional? Hier gehts nicht um moral oder sowas. Jeder kann sich entscheiden ob er seinem Kumpel die Frau ausspannt oder seine eigene Frau betrügt. Da gibts Entscheidungsspielraum, weil Moral eben kein Gesetz ist. Hier siehts anders aus.
> ...


   Jeder hat die Wahl an einer Gesellschaftsform teilzunehmen. Will er das nicht, steht es ihm frei auszuwandern.
Und Gesetze sind Vorschriften und Regeln, wie man sich innerhalb einer bestimmten Gesellschaft verhalten muss. Hört sich spießig an ist aber unabdingbar, wenn eine Gesellschaft mit mehreren millionen Bürgern funktionieren soll. 

SO. Und jetzt die Überleitung zum Thema. Wenn jeder nur noch die SPiele illegal runterlädt, dann funktioniert auch irgendwann das Vergütungssystem nicht und die jahrelange Arbeit und millionen an Investitionen sind im Ar..., genauso wie die Arbeitsplätze bei dem Entwickler, der Zulieferindustrie etc. Mal extrem ausgedrückt. Und das müssen die Leute einfach erkennen.

Ein gewisser Teil wird immer existieren, der partout nicht zahlen wird, wenn es Alternativen gibt jedoch muss man in keiner Weise hinnehmen das ein Spiel mittlerweile, welltweit, millionenfach gezogen wird. Das ist einfach eine nicht hinnehmbare Größe.

MfG


----------



## Slavik1985 (1. September 2009)

1. Keine Demo:
Da kann ich mich Arno Nym nur anschliessen: Es ist einfach Schei......e dass es mittlerweile so wenige Demos gibt, ein Autokäufer verzichtet ja auch nicht seine Probefahrt (die ihm rechtlich zusteht), bevor es das Auto kauft !!!
2. Mehrwert:
Ich hab' auch noch 2 Jahre der "guten alten Zeit" miterleben dürfen und ich persönlich finde auch dass man für 40 - 60 € zu wenig "greifbaren" Inhalt bekommt !! Aber irgendwo muss ja gespart werden um den Kopierschutz zu finanzieren !! 
3. Qualität:
Die optische Qualität der Spiele ist meistens gut bis sehr gut, woran leider viel zu häufig mangelt, ist die inhaltliche Quali, primär Story und Spieldauer (da ich sehr selten im Multiplayer spiele, lass ich den mal aussenvor !!) !!
4. Registrierung:
Find ich totalen MÜLL, vorallem wenn man das machen MUSS um überhaupt spielen können !
Da sollte es keinen wundern dass viele lieber zu Raubkopie greifen !! (Von dem SecuROM/DRM-Dreck fang ich jetzt mal nicht an, die Zahlen der Raubkopien der betroffenen Spiele (grade Spore und Alarmstufe Rot 3 sind hierbei zu nennen) und die Kommentare dazu in Foren und Verkaufsseiten sprechen für sich !!  )
5. Wiederverkauf:
Ich denke dass die Publisher ganz gezielt versuchen das zu verhindern oder zu mindest zu Erschweren, weil die ja durch Wiederverkauf selbst keinen Gewinn machen !!! Und darum geht's nunmal in der Marktwirtschaft !!
6. Bagatellisierung:
Das Zitat: "Würde ein Großteil der Spieler die Arbeit hinter Spielen honorieren und das Kopieren nicht als Bagatelle ansehen, dann gäbe es das Problem überhaupt nicht ..." ist in dem Zusammenhang schlichweg falsch !! 
Ein Film kostet, bei der Herstellung, auch zig Millionen und macht auch sehr viel Arbeit, im Kino (oder wenn sie dann auf DVD raus kommen) bezahlt man dennoch keine 50 € !!!! Meiner Meinung nach ist das beste Honorar für die Entwickler: 1. eine gute Bewertung von PC-Games  und 2. eine Weiterempfehlung der Leute die das Spiel bereits gekauft haben !!!


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

Slavik1985 schrieb:


> 6. Bagatellisierung:
> Das Zitat: "Würde ein Großteil der Spieler die Arbeit hinter Spielen honorieren und das Kopieren nicht als Bagatelle ansehen, dann gäbe es das Problem überhaupt nicht ..." ist in dem Zusammenhang schlichweg falsch !!
> Ein Film kostet, bei der Herstellung, auch zig Millionen und macht auch sehr viel Arbeit, im Kino (oder wenn sie dann auf DVD raus kommen) bezahlt man dennoch keine 50 € !!!!


ich greife mir einfach mal den merkwürdigsten Punkt des Posts raus.
Aus den beiden Punkten "viel Arbeit" und "zig Millionen Kosten" konstruierst du also einen vergleich zwischen Kinofilm und Spiel?
Und daraus folgert dann, dass Spiele billiger sein müssten?

Lernt ihr eigentlich noch was in der Schule?


----------



## GR0BI75 (1. September 2009)

Slavik1985 schrieb:


> Ein Film kostet, bei der Herstellung, auch zig Millionen und macht auch sehr viel Arbeit, im Kino (oder wenn sie dann auf DVD raus kommen) bezahlt man dennoch keine 50 € !!!!


Ähm...zum Vergleich: "Titanic" hatte in Deutschland 18 Millionen Besucher. Das "Titanic" der  Videospiel-Industrie - GTA IV - bekommt hier Platinpreise für 500.000 "Besucher"... Und jetzt komm' bitte keiner mit verkauften Autos oder so!


----------



## Slavik1985 (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Slavik1985 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 6. Bagatellisierung:
> ...


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

Slavik1985 schrieb:


> Spieleentwickler/progrmmierer sind Künstler und einem Künstler sollte die Anerkennung und Wertschätzung seiner Ergebnisse/Produkte wichtiger sein als ein gefüllter Geldbeutel !!


   ja klar, warum denken die nicht einfach so wie du?
mal ehrlich, was du da beschreibst meinst du als Idealvorstellung, aber doch wohl nicht ernst?

Zum Thema Preise und was davon für den Publisher/Entwickler übrig bleibt musst du aber nochmal nachrechnen.
von den 45€ eines Spiels müssen Steuern, Verpackung, DVD, Handbuch, Großhändler, Einzelhändler bezahlt werden. Und natürlich die Entwicklung, marketing etc. Was dann übrig bleibt ist nur leider sehr viel weniger als 30€

Hast du eigentlich verstanden warum nicht nur ich den vergleich Film/Spiel für Quatsch halten?
Falls nein geh nochmal zurück zum beispiel GTA/Titanic. daran wirds eigentlich ziemlich deutlich.


----------



## GR0BI75 (1. September 2009)

Wobei wir da auch nicht mit dem Mehrwert anfangen wollen. Geh' mal mit der Familie am Wochenende ins Kino, da ist man locker auf dem Preisniveau eines AAA-Titels. Wenn der allerdings auch höchstens drei Stunden dauert, wird krakeelt werden als würde Securom II eingeführt...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Das Bild der geschädigten Content Industrie wurde bisher nirgendwo ausreichend wirkungsvoll präsentiert, als das ein schlechtes Gewissen um die Arbeitsplätze der Programmierer entstehen könnte. Eher stößt man da auf die Popstars mit ihren 20 Millionen Villen und 10 Luxusautos sowie auf einen John Carmack von Id Software der mit seiner Ferrari Sammlung "protzt". Auch mein Bild tendiert eher zum letzteren.


Wie realittätsfremd denkst du eigentlich? Nur weil einige wenige Ikonen der Spieleindustrie Ferraris in ihrer Garage stehen haben und soviel Schotter bunkern, dass sie zehnmal davon leben könnten, brauchst du kein schlechtes Gewissen in Bezug auf die Nutzung von Raubkopien an den Tag legen? Mein Gott ... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Denen ist es wahrscheinlich eh scheissegal, ob du ne Raubkopie nutzt, die haben ihre Schäfchen ja schon im Trockenen, was mit dem Rest der Belegschaft passiert, die für einen stinknormalen Lohn in die Tasten haut, damit wir was Schönes zum Zocken haben, scheint dir ja noch nicht einmal andeutungsweise in den Sinn zu kommen.
Aber hey, in der Spieleindustrie fährt ja jeder mit nem Bently rum, was reg ich mich also auf?


----------



## The_Final (1. September 2009)

*AW:*



DaStash schrieb:


> The_Final schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke, dass ich die Frage bereits beantwortet habe: es geht mir hier ums Prinzip, *ich bin nicht gewillt, Daten weiterzugeben, wenn der Grund dafür für mich nicht ersichtlich ist.* Wenn dir das egal ist, reden wir nur aneinander vorbei.
> ...


Der fett markierte Teil sollte aufzeigen, wieso dein Argument nicht ganz passt. Ich habe ein Handy, mein Anbieter benötigt meine Daten aus diversen für mich nachvollziehbaren Gründen, meine Verbindungsdaten müssen zum einen zur Begründung der Rechnung ("Einzelverbindungsnachweis") und von Gesetzes wegen gespeichert werden. Oder um welche Daten bezüglich des Handys du meinst? :-o Google benutze ich kaum, Social Networks gar nicht, wenn du schon fragst. Und ich meine, wie bereits gesagt, alle Daten, die in irgendeiner Form auf mich zurückzuführen sind.


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Das Fahradschloss soll also den Reifen(software) kaputt machen oder wie?
> Generell passt der Vergleich schon, denn ein guter Kopierschutz ist auch nicht unknackbar aber soll den Laien davor abhalten illegal ihn zu umgehen.


Wie gesagt, das Beispiel an sich ist relativ schlecht und kann nicht 1:1 umgemünzt werden. Ich meine damit, dass dein Fahrradschloss die Funktion deines Fahrrads auf keinen Fall beeinträchtigen wird, sofern du nicht die Kombination vergisst, was dann aber deine eigene Schuld wäre.


> Doch. Du vergleichst die barrierefreie Version mit der Version die Einschränkungen hat und das geht nicht, denn die barriere frei Version ist nicht legal, also sollte diese auch keine Bemessungsgrundlage darstellen.
> Anderfalls kannst du ja mal Alternativvorschläge bringen was genau du damit meinst wenn du sagst: "das sollte auch anders gehen..."


Die kostenpflichtige Version müsste aber eben keine Barrieren haben, mir fällt abseits der digitalen Medien kein Beispiel ein, wo ein legal erworbenes Produkt den Kunden gegenüber einem Dieb benachteiligt. Die Alternative wäre, wie von mir bereits erwähnt, ein Kopierschutz, der für den Kunden unbemerkbar arbeitet.


> Gut erkannt. Die Konsole an sich ist ein guter Kopierschutz der normale Zocker davon abhält Kopien zu erstellen oder zu gebrauchen. Genau diese Intension verfolgt ein guter Kopierschutz. Das die Entwickler dabei noch in der Findungsphase sind bestreitet im Übrigen keiner.


Es ist auch auf Konsolen durchaus möglich, Kopien zu erstellen, und es wird auch gemacht. Aber das Problem ist sicher nicht größer als auf dem PC-Markt, obwohl es auf der Konsole keinen Kopierschutz gibt, der die Weitergabe von Daten verlangt hätte oder mich dazu zwingt, etwas zu installieren, deinstallieren oder deaktivieren. Der Durchschnittsspieler kann die Spiele dennoch nicht selbst kopieren. Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber genau so stelle ich mir guten Kopierschutz vor. In dieser Hinsicht scheinen wir ja auch einer Meinung zu sein.


> 1.)
> In Foren wird immer der Eindruck erweckt das viele einer Meinung sind, dabei posten doch mehrheitlich nur dijenigen die Probleme haben. Bei dem Gros der Nutzer läuft alles und die haben keinen Grund das in einem Forum zu posten. Also ist das seher meinungsverzerrend und nicht representativ. Die Mehrheit der User hat keine Probleme, was auch die hohen Verkaufszahlen belegen, tz. der teils harten Kopierschutzmechanismen.
> 2.)
> Ist die Intension wohl eher genereller Natur das jeweilige Produkt gratis zu erhalten, andernfalls könnte man sich ja das Original kaufen und anschliessend cracken.


1) Aber genau das sind eben die Informationsquellen des Durchschnittsusers. Du redest von Richtigkeit, ich von Relevanz. Aus der jeweiligen Perspektive hat jeder von uns Recht.
2) Jemand, ich glaube sogar du selbst (entschuldige, falls ich mich irre), hat angemerkt, dass eben jenes Verhalten ebenfalls illegal ist. Wieso also einen erhöhten Aufwand betreiben und höhere Kosten in Kauf nehmen, wenn man so oder so gegen das Gesetz verstößt? Wäre es legal, wäre diese Möglichkeit für mich persönlich aber auf jeden Fall eine attraktive Alternative zum Verzicht.


> Du hattest gesagt das man es auf Grund der Aktivierungsbeschränkung nicht für den Gebrauchtmarkt verwenden kann. Somit kann ich deine Frage mit ja beantworten.
> 
> MfG


Wenn du dich nur auf dieses eine Argument bezogen hast, in Ordnung, auch, wenn ich das Argument "es wird nur selten eingesetzt" einmal ausklammern möchte; wenn man an einem bestimmten Produkt interessiert ist und dieses über eine besondere Hürde verfügt, ist es irrelevant, wie viele Produkte derselben Kategorie eine solche Hürde haben.


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. September 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Slavik1985 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spieleentwickler/progrmmierer sind Künstler und einem Künstler sollte die Anerkennung und Wertschätzung seiner Ergebnisse/Produkte wichtiger sein als ein gefüllter Geldbeutel !!
> ...


Also wenn er wirklich so denkt: Bei mir gibts ein paar Wände die gestrichen gehören, Geld bekommst du zwar nicht dafür, aber ich werde das Ergebnis deiner Arbeit anerkennen und wertschätzen. Wann hast du Zeit?


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Slavik1985 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## RonTaboga (1. September 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Bild der geschädigten Content Industrie wurde bisher nirgendwo ausreichend wirkungsvoll präsentiert, als das ein schlechtes Gewissen um die Arbeitsplätze der Programmierer entstehen könnte. Eher stößt man da auf die Popstars mit ihren 20 Millionen Villen und 10 Luxusautos sowie auf einen John Carmack von Id Software der mit seiner Ferrari Sammlung "protzt". Auch mein Bild tendiert eher zum letzteren.
> ...


Ich habe doch in meinem Post geschrieben das man eben besser verdeutlichen sollte, in wiefern die Jobs der Otto Normal Programmierer eines Softwarekonzerns durch Raubkopien gefährdet werden können. Ich weiss doch selber das es eben auch die normalbezahlten Jobs für den Hans und Programmiererfranz gibt, die am seidenden Faden hängen. Aber dann soll es die Industrie endlich mal auch so präsentieren, um die Bevölkerung zu sensibilisieren und ein Rechtsbewußstsein hervorzurufen. Man könnte auch präzise Zahlen über Entlassungen veröffentlichen und evtl. noch Interviews über die harten Schicksale der Menschen, sofern es welche gibt.
Eine Meldung von EA, dass im in diesem Jahr nicht wie im Vorjahr 25 Mrd. Dollar sondern "nur" 18 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz gemacht wurden lässt nur sehr wenige ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und dann eher von seinen sauer verdienten Kröten 50€ für ein Game zucken.


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich habe doch in meinem Post geschrieben das man eben besser verdeutlichen sollte, in wiefern die Jobs der Otto Normal Programmierer eines Softwarekonzerns durch Raubkopien gefährdet werden können. Ich weiss doch selber das es eben auch die normalbezahlten Jobs für den Hans und Programmiererfranz gibt, die am seidenden Faden hängen. Aber dann soll es die Industrie endlich mal auch so präsentieren, um die Bevölkerung zu sensibilisieren und ein Rechtsbewußstsein hervorzurufen. Man könnte auch präzise Zahlen über Entlassungen veröffentlichen und evtl. noch Interviews über die harten Schicksale der Menschen, sofern es welche gibt.


1. Wieso müssen die das? Du darfst nicht raubkopieren, nicht die müssen dir was erklären.
2. Ich kann dir die Reaktion von Leuten wie dir bereits jetzt prognostizieren: "Die Publisher machen wieder die Raubkopierer dafür verantwortlich, dass sie schlechte Spiele produzieren die niemand will und sie deshalb Leute entlassen müssen." (und ähnliches).




> Eine Meldung von EA, dass im in diesem Jahr nicht wie im Vorjahr 25 Mrd. Dollar sondern "nur" 18 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz gemacht wurden lässt nur sehr wenige ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und dann eher von seinen sauer verdienten Kröten 50€ für ein Game zucken.


EA macht seit Jahren Verluste. Was bringt der höchste Umsatz, wenn am Ende mehr ausgegeben werden muss, als man einnimmt? Oder muss man dir jetzt erst noch erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn ist?

Auch interessant, dass du deine Arbeitsleistung so einschätzt, dass du damit dein Gehalt "sauer verdient" hast, während dir die Einnamen der Entwickler völlig egal sind.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Eine Meldung von EA, dass im in diesem Jahr nicht wie im Vorjahr 25 Mrd. Dollar sondern "nur" 18 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz gemacht wurden lässt nur sehr wenige ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und dann eher von seinen sauer verdienten Kröten 50€ für ein Game zucken.



keine ahnung woher du deine zahlen nimmst (geraten?), aber ea hat 2009 ca. 4mrd $ umgesetzt und dabei ca. 1 mrd $ *verlust* gemacht. 
und jetzt?


----------



## VigarLunaris (2. September 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Niemand will hier über das "sauer verdient" streiten. Jedoch kann ich für mein Geld eine Testfahrt erwarten. Ich vergleiche es immer mit einem Autokauf. Ich gehe nicht hin und kaufe mir Auto 1 für 10.000 Euro wenn ich nicht vorher mal im Fahrzeug war und mal so 10-20 KM abgespult habe um das Fahrzeug zu erfahren.

Natürlich ist ein Spiel für 50 Euro da kein Vergleich im Wert doch ist da so ein großer Unterschied?

Ich möchte nicht 50 Euro in den Sand knallen für verbuggten Mist, der dann 5-6 Monate später in der Softwarepyramide für 3,99 Euro zu finden sein wird und evtl. dann auch erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich "lauffähig" sein wird, wie eigentlich geplant.

Leider ist das inzwischen die Realität geworden und EA, egal woher du die Zahlen auch haben mögest, krankt genau an diesem Phänomen. Die Konsumenten sind eben nicht mehr bereit Mist zu erhalten und dann am Ende Gigabyteweise Updates hinter zu laden. Man kann erwarten das die "Grundfunktionen" einer Software soweit einwandfrei funktionieren das man das Spiel an sich und zumindest in den Haupthandlungssträngen erspielen kann.

Dann Lohn für die Arbeit erwarten - JA - wenn dieser Status erfüllt ist. Jedoch habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine zunehmende Qualitätsverminderung inbesondere in diesem Bereich feststellen müssen, der so nicht mehr hinnehmbar ist. Ich habe bei Witcher Gift und Galle gespuckt, weil das Game nicht spielbar war, mit dem Ergebnis das ich am Ende selbst das Teil gecracked habe um endlich in Ruhe spielen zu können. In diesem Falle eindeutig ein Problem der Copy Protection.

Bei anderen Spielen war ich teilweise dazu verdonnert 1 oder 2 Monate eine nicht lauffähige oder eingeschränkt lauffähige Version hinzunehmen bis endlich eklantante Fehler behoben wurden. 

Dann nach Geld verlangen? Einen Handwerker wirst du nicht bezahlen wenn aus deinem Wasserhahn kein Wasser herauskommt oder?

Aber für ein Spiel soll man es tun? Wo ist der Unterschied wenn man einfach nur die versprochene Leistung erwartet? Im Umkehrschluß passiert dann das was Raubkopien überhaupt erst den nährboden gibt. Überteuerte Preise ( gute 100 DM für ein Spiel oder halt 50 Euro ) in kombination mit unvollständiger Funktion = ich lade es - schaue es mir vorher auf diesem Wege an und dann entscheide ich ob ich bereit bin zu investieren oder nicht.

Das leider viele es dann einfach nutzen und NICHT Zahlen ist natürlich hart aber eine Sache der persönlichen Einstellung. Ich supporte den Entwickler gerne und Zahle  -  wenn passt was geliefert wurde und damit ist nicht der Spielgeschmack gemeint, darüber kann ich mir ein Bild im Vorfeld über die Medien schaffen, sondern wenn das Grundgerüst funtkioniert.


----------



## yellolotus (2. September 2009)

Was außer acht gelassen wird in dem Artikel, dass  eine Kopie auch Werbung für ein Spiel sein kann. Wenn das Spiel gut ist, macht es die Große Runde und wirbt Spieler die das Geld haben.


----------



## anjuna80 (2. September 2009)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht 50 Euro in den Sand knallen für verbuggten Mist, der dann 5-6 Monate später in der Softwarepyramide für 3,99 Euro zu finden sein wird und evtl. dann auch erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich "lauffähig" sein wird, wie eigentlich geplant.


Da du in diesem Forum angemeldet und des Lesens mächtig bist, informier dich doch über die Games auf DIESER Seite, in DIESEM Forum und in diversen Zeitschriften.
Das ist genauso wie mit anderen Luxusartikeln. Da informiert man sich auch vorher und kauft nicht nach Bauchgefühl.
Und nenn mir bitte 3 Games der letzten 2-3 Jahre, die keine Open-World-Games waren und gravierende Bugs hatten. Und bei Open-World-Spielen schaut man halt genauer hin, aber das sollte sich auch vor Jahren schon rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2009)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Witcher Gift und Galle gespuckt, weil das Game nicht spielbar war, mit dem Ergebnis das ich am Ende selbst das Teil gecracked habe um endlich in Ruhe spielen zu können. In diesem Falle eindeutig ein Problem der Copy Protection.


   Auch wenn ich bei "The Witcher" jetzt von Anfang an null Probleme hatte, ist das genau ein Beispiel dafür, wo ich kein Problem habe, das aktuelle Recht zu beugen bzw. die ABG der Hersteller ohne Not zu ignorieren.

Ich habe schließlich für das Produkt bezahlt, also habe ich auch einen Anspruch darauf, dass es ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Ist der Hersteller erst einmal nicht in der Lage, entsprechend Abhilfe zu schaffen, zögere ich nicht, das Problem eigenhändig zu lösen.

Mit einer Raubkopie hat das Ganze jedoch in meinen Augen nichts zu tun. Es ist eine Manipulation der Originalsoftware, ja - aber nichtsdestotrotz wurde das Produkt legal erworben.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2009)

VigarLunaris am 02.09.2009 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nach Geld verlangen? Einen Handwerker wirst du nicht bezahlen wenn aus deinem Wasserhahn kein Wasser herauskommt oder?


Ich liebe solche Beispiele die man miteinander im Grunde nicht vergleichen kann.   

Bei einem Handwerker, in deinem Fall "Klempner", gibt es bestimmte Richtlinien bei der Verlegung von Wasserleitungen, d.h. man kann sich bei einem Klempner auf einen gewissen Standard einstellen und davon ausgehen, dass er die aktuellen Richtlinien kennt.

Bei Software gibt es solche Regelungen leider nicht.

Des Weiteren, um mal dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: du beauftragst einen Handwerker deinen Wasserhahn zu reparieren. Er wechselt ihn, trotzdem kommt kein Wasser. Warum? Ganz einfach, die Rohrleitung ist dicht wg. Kalk oder ähnlichem ... d.h. du musst trotzdem den Handwerker bezahlen, auch wenn du weiterhin kein Wasser hast.

Umgemünzt auf den PC heißt das, wenn das Spiel wg. Inkompatiblität auf deinem Rechner nicht läuft, weil du exotische Hardware oder ein schlechtaufgesetztes System hast, musst du trotzdem für die Software bezahlen.

Übrigens ist es bei Handwerksleistungen nicht statthaft, einfach so nicht zu bezahlen. Dafür hast du aber gewisse Rechte, z.B. das Recht auf Mangelabarbeitung etc.


----------



## GR0BI75 (2. September 2009)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Niemand will hier über das "sauer verdient" streiten. Jedoch kann ich für mein Geld eine Testfahrt erwarten. Ich vergleiche es immer mit einem Autokauf. Ich gehe nicht hin und kaufe mir Auto 1 für 10.000 Euro wenn ich nicht vorher mal im Fahrzeug war und mal so 10-20 KM abgespult habe um das Fahrzeug zu erfahren.



Liebe Leute - hört doch mal auf mit diesem Äpfel&Birnen-Blödsinn! Du kannst im Supermarkt auch nicht die Packung aufreissen und Probefressen. Du kannst beim MM keine DVD zum Probegucken mitnehmen, Du kannst keinen Klempner zum Probeklempnern anheuern. Grade hier kann man jedes "Argument" sowas von simpel entkräften - das ist *zu* einfach......


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2009)

GR0BI75 am 02.09.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute - hört doch mal auf mit diesem Äpfel&Birnen-Blödsinn!


Die Leute vergessen immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit eines Spiels ( 40-50 EUR ) und eines Autos ( 10.000 EUR und mehr ).   

Aber bei dem Beispiel mit der Packung im Supermarkt musste ich grad breit grinsen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Liebe Leute - hört doch mal auf mit diesem Äpfel&Birnen-Blödsinn!
> 
> 
> Die Leute vergessen immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit eines Spiels ( 40-50 EUR ) und eines Autos ( 10.000 EUR und mehr ).



das problem ist nicht mal nur die verhältnismäßigkeit: er schreibt, dass er ein auto nur nach einer probefahrt kauft. so weit so verständlich. nur was macht er denn, wenn ihm der händler keine probefahrt gewährt? 
schwingt er sich dann eigenmächtig hinters steuer und schließt die karre kurz?
ich vemute (und hoffe?) mal nicht.
aber genau das müsste er doch tun, wenn er seinen gedanken auch nur halbwegs konsequent zu ende gedacht hätte.

so wars nur ein eigentor und kein argument für oder gegen irgendwas.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. September 2009)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> 1. Wieso müssen die das? Du darfst nicht raubkopieren, nicht die müssen dir was erklären.
> 2. Ich kann dir die Reaktion von Leuten wie dir bereits jetzt prognostizieren: "Die Publisher machen wieder die Raubkopierer dafür verantwortlich, dass sie schlechte Spiele produzieren die niemand will und sie deshalb Leute entlassen müssen." (und ähnliches).
> 
> 
> ...


Die Einnahmen sind mir nicht egal, ich weiss ja selber das es bei zu geringen Einnahmen und einer immerwährenden steigenden Rate an Raubkopien irgendwann evtl. keine PC Spiele mehr geben wird. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, das schlechte Qualität von Spielen auch für Umsatzrückläufe verantwortlich ist. Und das ist eben etwas was die Publisher nicht wahrhaben wollen und trotzdem alles auf die Raubkopierer schieben, auch wenn sie genau wissen, dass ihr Game nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > keine ahnung woher du deine zahlen nimmst (geraten?), aber ea hat 2009 ca. 4mrd $ umgesetzt und dabei ca. 1 mrd $ *verlust* gemacht. und jetzt?


Ich habe die Zahl frei erfunden. Denn die Zahlen spielen insofern keine Rolle, als das die Milliardenbeträge egal in welcher Höhe eh für den Otto Normalverbraucher so astronomisch hoch sind, das kein richtiger Bezug zu den Verlusten aufgebaut werden kann und dabei so Phrasen rauskommen wie "Ah die verdienen trotzdem noch genug!". Auch wenn dabei nicht beachtet wird, dass evtl. 1000 Arbeitsplätze damit weggefallen sind. Aber auch hier weiss man nicht, ob die Arbeitsplätze wegfallen mussten, oder nur der blinden Gewinnmaximierungswut zum Opfer gefallen sind.


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. September 2009)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Die Einnahmen sind mir nicht egal, ich weiss ja selber das es bei zu geringen Einnahmen und einer immerwährenden steigenden Rate an Raubkopien irgendwann evtl. keine PC Spiele mehr geben wird. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, das schlechte Qualität von Spielen auch für Umsatzrückläufe verantwortlich ist. Und das ist eben etwas was die Publisher nicht wahrhaben wollen und trotzdem alles auf die Raubkopierer schieben, auch wenn sie genau wissen, dass ihr Game nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


Was dir wiederum das Recht gibt zum Raubkopieren, ja?




> Ich habe die Zahl frei erfunden. Denn die Zahlen spielen insofern keine Rolle, als das die Milliardenbeträge egal in welcher Höhe eh für den Otto Normalverbraucher so astronomisch hoch sind, das kein richtiger Bezug zu den Verlusten aufgebaut werden kann und dabei so Phrasen rauskommen wie "Ah die verdienen trotzdem noch genug!". Auch wenn dabei nicht beachtet wird, dass evtl. 1000 Arbeitsplätze damit weggefallen sind. Aber auch hier weiss man nicht, ob die Arbeitsplätze wegfallen mussten, oder nur der blinden Gewinnmaximierungswut zum Opfer gefallen sind.


Was ist eigentlich an dem Wort *Verlust* so schwer zu kapieren? Weder verdient man bei Verlust noch genug, man verdient nämlich gar nichts, noch gibt es eine Gewinnmaximierung, weil es überhaupt keinen Gewinn gibt, sondern einen VERLUST.

Abgesehen davon, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob ein Hersteller Gewinn oder Verluste schreibt, du darfst nicht Raubkopieren, auch wenn du noch tausend mal versuchst diese Handlungen zu rechtfertigen. Und das in jedem Thread zu dem Thema aufs neue probierst. Alle müssen darunter leiden, die Hersteller, die Händler, die ehrlichen Käufer - letztere gleich doppelt (Kopierschutz und schlechtere Qualität durch niedrigere Verkäufe) - nur weil es Raubkopierer gibt. Warum kapierst du das einfach nicht?


----------



## RonTaboga (2. September 2009)

Ich versuche gar nicht mein Handeln zu rechtfertigen (welches sich ja eh nur auf den Kauf von Games mit mehreren Leute beschränkt). Ich zeige nur plausible und nachvollziehbare Gründe auf, warum ich mir bspw. ein Tomb Raider Legends mit mehrern Leuten gekauft habe.

Auch ich bin kein Freund von Massendownloads auf bestimmten Seiten mit Links zu One Klick Hostern und habe schon seit mehreren Jahren kein Warez mehr geladen. 
Nur fällt es mir einfach mehr als schwer, die illegale Kopie eines von mir gekauften Originalcontents an einen Freund oder Familienmitglied nicht als harmlose Bagatelle anzusehen, und ich tu mich verdammt schwer damit, die Raubkopien und vor allem solche Bagatellen wie ich sie mache als etwas anzusehen, woran die Industrie zugrunde gehen soll. Deswegen habe ich ein reines Gewissen bei dem was ich mache, obwohl ich rein rechtlich nicht befugt bin es zu tun.

Die Schuld solltet ihr den Hardcore Saugern geben, welche für nichts bezahlen und nicht jemandem wie mir, der soweit es geht versucht seinen Schrank mit Originalen zu füllen und dabei nur vernachlässigbare Kopien für sein Umfeld von seiner GEKAUFTEN Waren macht und ab und zu mal ein Game nur mithilfe eines Cracks am laufen hat. Ich weiss damit bin ich trotzdem nicht Mutter Theresa     Die zukaufbaren 10-20€ Lizenzen für mehrere Leute wären ja schon mal ein anfang, um mich völlig auf den "rechten" Weg zu bringen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (2. September 2009)

Schuld sind immer die anderen. Genau wie die blöden Publisher, die immer schlechtere Qualität produzieren, obwohl Budgets größter, Teams größer und Entwicklungszeiten immer länger werden... Achja...


----------



## ferrari2k (4. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*



> Abgesehen davon, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob ein
> Hersteller Gewinn oder Verluste schreibt, du darfst nicht Raubkopieren,
> auch wenn du noch tausend mal versuchst diese Handlungen zu
> rechtfertigen.


 Natürlich darf man nicht, aber man darf auch
nicht über 50 in der Stadt fahren oder bei Rot über die Ampel
gehen  


> Alle müssen darunter leiden, die Hersteller,
> die Händler, die ehrlichen Käufer - letztere gleich doppelt
> (Kopierschutz und schlechtere Qualität durch niedrigere
> Verkäufe) - nur weil es Raubkopierer gibt. Warum kapierst du das
> einfach nicht?


 Warum kapierst du nicht, dass es ziemlich
dämlich ist, die ehrlichen Käufer für etwas zu bestrafen,
für dass sie nichts können? Den Leuten, die am Releasetag
50€ für ein neues Spiel hinlegen ist immer und immer wieder
mit Anlauf in den Arsch getreten worden, warum wundert es dich, dass die
Verkaufszahlen jetzt zurückgehen? Ich habe mir Far Cry 2 immer noch
nicht gekauft, weil es DRM verseucht ist. Ich hole mir keine Spiele mit
DRM, wenn ich Far Cry 2 jetzt zocken wollte, hätte ich keine andere
Wahl, als es mir "anderweitig" zu besorgen. Und das, obwohl
ich durchaus bereit bin, das Spiel im Original zu kaufen. ICH bin
derjenige der zahlt, darum kann ICH auch Forderungen stellen, wie Spiele
meiner Meinung nach geschützt sein sollten. Es hat nicht nur mit
Raubkopien zu tun, dass Verkäufe zurückgehen. Das solltest DU
mal kapieren und nicht immer nur beiseite schieben.


----------



## Livxer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*

Einer der wichtigen Gründ für Raubkopien ist meiner Meinung nach(zumindest bei Minderjährigen)das umgehen der Altersbeschränkung. Ich kenne einige Leute, für welche das der einzige Grund ist, eine Raubkopie herunterzuladen!!!!!


----------



## The_Final (4. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*

[quote uid="8136868" unm="Livxer"]Einer der
wichtigen Gründ für Raubkopien ist meiner Meinung
nach(zumindest bei Minderjährigen)das umgehen der
Altersbeschränkung. Ich kenne einige Leute, für welche das der
einzige Grund ist, eine Raubkopie herunterzuladen!!!!![/quote]   Es gibt
also tatsächlich Jugendliche, deren Eltern genau auf die USK-Siegel
achten, die keine älteren Freunde haben und keinen Laden kennen,
der es mit der Altersbeschränkung nicht so genau nimmt? :-o


----------



## Livxer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*

[quote uid="8136925" unm="The_Final"][quote
uid="8136868" unm="Livxer"]Einer der wichtigen
Gründ für Raubkopien ist meiner Meinung nach(zumindest bei
Minderjährigen)das umgehen der Altersbeschränkung. Ich kenne
einige Leute, für welche das der einzige Grund ist, eine Raubkopie
herunterzuladen!!!!![/quote]   Es gibt also tatsächlich
Jugendliche, deren Eltern genau auf die USK-Siegel achten, die keine
älteren Freunde haben und keinen Laden kennen, der es mit der
Altersbeschränkung nicht so genau nimmt? :-o     Ja, die gibt es,
z.B.,wenn die Freunde etwas unzuverlässig sind, die Eltern
Pazifisten und die Läden unbekannt!


----------



## The_Final (4. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*



> > Es gibt also tatsächlich Jugendliche, deren Eltern
> > genau auf die USK-Siegel achten, die keine älteren Freunde haben
> > und keinen Laden kennen, der es mit der Altersbeschränkung nicht so
> > genau nimmt? :-o
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht wirklich verstehe,
was Pazifismus mit Altersbeschränkungen zu tun hat und wieso
Unzuverlässigkeit ein Hindernis sein sollte (mit dem Freund in den
Laden gehen, ihm das Geld in die Hand drücken und mit dem Spiel
rausmarschieren verlangt nicht gerade Zuverlässigkeit; oder meinst
du, der Freund würde mit dem Geld abhauen?), ist das Argument an
sich wohl von der Logik her das absurdeste bisher gebrachte: "Ich
tu etwas Illegales, um ein Gesetz zu umgehen." Würde ein
minderjähriger beim Stehlen von Alkohol erwischt werden und dieses
Argument vorbringen, was würdest du denken?


----------



## InterCrack (5. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und
Raubkopierer im Detail*

Ihr habt etwas im Artikel vergessen. Ihr schriebt nur: Zitat:"
Folgende Gründe verleiten Menschen demnach dazu, eine Raubkopie zu
spielen:   1. Keine Demo-Version des Spiels vorhanden, vorheriges Testen
nicht möglich  2. Original hat keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber
der Raubkopie  3. Minderwertige Qualität der Produkte  4.
Registrierung des Originals erfordert Übermittlung von
persönlichen Daten  5. Tausch und / oder Weiterverkauf nicht
möglich  6. Bagatellisierung der Illegalität des Raubkopierens
"   Was hier fehlt sind die krankhaften süchtigen Menschen,
nach Spielen, welche Ihre Lüste wie Augenlust, Sammellust und der
Versuch aus der Einsamkeit zu entrinnen einfach nicht mehr finanzieren
können. - Und diese Anzahl von Menschen ist der durchaus
höhste Anteil von Kopierern. Hört euch doch in den Spielforen
um. Ja sie lechtzen nach Neuem und sind nie wirklich zufrieden. Geiz
bestimmt Ihr Leben, weil alles sich nur noch um den Computer und Ihre
virtuelles Dasein geht. Dabei geht Ihr wahres Leben an Ihnen vorbei. Sie
sind die Süchtigen, von denen die Industrie nicht sprechen will,
welche aber der größte Teil der Nutzer ausmacht.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

[quote uid="8137748" unm="InterCrack"]"   Was
hier fehlt sind die krankhaften süchtigen Menschen, nach Spielen,
welche Ihre Lüste wie Augenlust, Sammellust und der Versuch aus der
Einsamkeit zu entrinnen einfach nicht mehr finanzieren können. -
Und diese Anzahl von Menschen ist der durchaus höhste Anteil von
Kopierern. Hört euch doch in den Spielforen um. Ja sie lechtzen
nach Neuem und sind nie wirklich zufrieden. Geiz bestimmt Ihr Leben,
weil alles sich nur noch um den Computer und Ihre virtuelles Dasein
geht. Dabei geht Ihr wahres Leben an Ihnen vorbei. Sie sind die
Süchtigen, von denen die Industrie nicht sprechen will, welche aber
der größte Teil der Nutzer ausmacht. [/quote]    ich
bezweifle das diese menschen den größten Teil der
Raubkopierer ausmachen. Krankhaft süchtig ist sicherlich nur ein
kleiner Teil, denn um als "krankhaft süchtig" zu gelten
dürften schon einige Hürden genommen zu überspringen
sein. Computerspiele sind doch längst "angekommen" in der
Gesellschaft. Die zeiten, in denen es nur ein paar Freaks gab sind lange
lange vorbei.


----------



## ferrari2k (5. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*



Boesor schrieb:


> InterCrack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "   Was hier
> ...



Naja, ich denke mal, er meint damit die
Sammelleidenschaft, so viel zu laden, wie es nur irgendwie geht   
Und ich glaube, so eine Phase hat jeder einmal, ich auch, aber
inzwischen, wie gesagt, ich habe keine Kopien mehr zu Hause *stolz bin*
  EDIT: Quoting repariert, wer hat eigentlich das neue Forum
verbrochen, das ist ja noch schlimmer als das alte....

Edith. Jetzt ist es repariert


----------



## caboose1990 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

hmmm also ich downloade nur spiele, die in DE zensiert rauskommen, da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe sie mir aus dem ausland zu importieren/nicht die geduld habe sie mir aus dem ausland zu importieren

ansonsten, spiele die komplett orginal in DE erscheinen kauf ich mir auch so


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

Gratulation ... echt. Sollen wir jetzt stolz auf dich sein, dass du dir "die anderen Spiele" in Deutschland kaufst?
Welche Spiele kannst du bitte nicht im Ausland kaufen? Selbst Händler wie Spielegrotte.de, aus Deutschland, bieten fast alles an, was das Herz begehrt.

Also nenn mir bitte fünf Spiele ... die du dir auf legalem Weg nicht besorgen kannst.

Das Argument "dauert zu lange" kannste dir übrigens gleich klemmen.


----------



## HanFred (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also nenn mir bitte fünf Spiele ... die du dir auf legalem Weg nicht besorgen kannst.


   du mit deinen aufzählspielchen. es ist nicht schwer, fünf beschlagnahmte spiele zu finden. nur so als info, ich zähle die fünf nicht auf, die ich auf anhieb finden konnte.


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

"Ich mit meinen Aufzählspielchen" ... wenn du Raubkopien unter diesem Aspekt legalisierst willst bzw. dir das dann egal ist, bitte. Mir ist es nicht egal.    

Mittlerweile gibt es halt die Möglichkeiten an Spiele ranzukommen, auf legal Wege, die in Deutschland aufgrund dt. Gesetze nicht ohne weiteres zu bekommen sind.

Da muss man nicht zu Raubkopie greifen ... das ist der Punkt, den ich hier deutlich machen will.

Wenn du es nicht verstehen willst, oder kannst, ist es in Ordnung, aber die Frage nach den Spielen wird mir doch wohl noch gestattet sein, hmm?    

Im Übrigen, zum Thema lesen der Beiträge: der User sprach von Spielen die in Deutschland zenziert auf den Markt kamen, nicht von beschlagnahmten Medien. D.h. ein Spiel was hier verändert auf den Markt kommt kann man, belehre mich eines besseren, ohne Probleme als UK / AT Version aus dem Ausland beziehen bzw. sogar den entsprechenden Händler in Deutschland aus Deutschland ( Grotte ).


----------



## HanFred (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*



Rabowke schrieb:


> "Ich mit meinen Aufzählspielchen" ... wenn du Raubkopien unter diesem Aspekt legalisierst bzw. dir das dann egal ist, bitte. Mir ist es nicht egal.


   tu ich ja gar nicht. aber es fällt langsam stark auf, dass du immer wieder gerne fünf oder zehn beispiele haben möchtest. und die waren in diesem fall schnell gefunden. das ist alles.


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

Lies bitte den editierten Beitrag nochmal ... Danke.

Im Übrigen brauch ich, zu einer Diskussion, nunmal Spiele auf die man sich beziehen kann ... sowas nennt man Diskussionsgrundlage.

Was mir bei dir öfters auffällt, wenn wir schon auf diesem Niveau diskutieren wollen und die Art & Weise anprangern, dass du irgendwelche Themen mit irgendwelchen merkwürdigen zweiteiler "abfrühstückst".

Ich setz mich gerne mit Themen auseinander, nur dazu brauch man, richtig erraten: eine Grundlage. In diesem Fall sind es halt x Anzahl von Spiele, die in Deutschland zenziert auf den Markt gekommen sind. Wenn ich diese Spiele hier lesen würde, könnte ich auf Grund von Händlern recht schnell beweisen, dass man halt ohne Probleme & auf legalem Weg an die nicht zenzierten Versionen herankommt.   

'Tschuldige das ich den Dialog suche und mich mit den Beiträgen auseinander setze(n will).


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*



caboose1990 schrieb:


> hmmm also ich downloade nur spiele, die in DE zensiert rauskommen, da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe sie mir aus dem ausland zu importieren/nicht die geduld habe sie mir aus dem ausland zu importieren
> 
> ansonsten, spiele die komplett orginal in DE erscheinen kauf ich mir auch so


Dann bestell es dir doch einfach aus Österreich, z.b. bei gameware.
Da brauchst keine Kreditkarte und bei mir z.B. ist das meist nach 2-3 Tagen schon da.

Es gibt so viele Shops im Internet, wo man Spiele importieren kann. Also das ist schon eine seltsame Ausrede.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Kopierschutz-Report #2: Raubkopie und*

zitat von einer (höchstwahrscheinlich) scene-nahen Seite: "Die Leecher/Benutzer gehen bei einem Bust fast immer straffrei aus, sind jedoch durch separate Überwachungs- und Protokollierungsmaßnahmen keinesfalls aus dem Schneider." Also würde ich den Text an der Stelle wo erläutert wird was mit Privatpersonen passiert erweitern. Interessanterweise kann man von der Seite (mit einer normalen Registrierung?) nur NFOs herunterladen. Auch interessant: "Kommen wir nun zum Herunterladen. Seit 2007 gilt: Das Herunterladen von Inhalten aus offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Quellen ist verboten. Ebenso natürlich der Erwerb auf CD, DVD, usw. Bis 2007 wurde hier oft von einer Strafverfolgung aufgrund einer Bagatellklausel abgesehen. Seitdem diese Klausel jedoch abgeschafft wurde, kommen auf erwischte Downloader zusätzlich zu möglichen Schadenersatzansprüchen in Höhe von mehreren Tausend Euro auch noch unverschämte Abmahngebühren zu. Daraus hat sich ein regelrechtes Geschäftsmodell entwickelt, denn die Abmahngebühren gehen über den Anwalt direkt an die Rechteinhaber, was oft angenehmer als eine Verurteilung vor Gericht ist."
hier der link zum kompletten text: http://www.xrel.to/2009-12-30/1765/Szene-Report-Dezember-2009.html


----------

